# Has Bean Golden Ticket SSSS



## fatboyslim

Anyone else get a golden ticket and partake in it's delights? I did and I eagerly await news....


----------



## madaetihw

I had one as well, signed up awaiting to see what this becomes!


----------



## fatboyslim

We should make this the discussion thread....


----------



## 2971

When are we supposed to get our first treats?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm in this as well. Looking forward to see what we get


----------



## Daren

I think I'm in ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

How come you only think?


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> How come you only think?


I'm waiting concrete confirmation from HB - but I've asked to swap my IMM raffle prize for the Golden ticket


----------



## Geordie Boy

SSSS and a 12 week IMM were the same price


----------



## Daren

Yep - hence the swap. I think the monthly delivery would suit me better than the weekly IMM


----------



## Steve7

I think anyone and everyone that ordered anything got one.

I don't know anyone who didn't.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Steve7 said:


> I think anyone and everyone that ordered anything got one.
> 
> I don't know anyone who didn't.


So? Its Good customers got the chance to enter isn't it ....


----------



## Steve7

That's not what I saId...

I have ordered myself. Just pointing out it wasn't exactly a secret, or exclusive.

Still worth a go, as my subcription suggests!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Steve7 said:


> That's not what I saId...
> 
> I have ordered myself. Just pointing out it wasn't exactly a secret, or exclusive.
> 
> Still worth a go, as my subcription suggests!


Ok all good then....

Sounds like some great coffee coming up with it...

With imm already i passed . Sure i will regret when coffee hits


----------



## garydyke1

Steve7 said:


> I think anyone and everyone that ordered anything got one.
> 
> I don't know anyone who didn't.


Nope there were only limited numbers , although certain folk (ahem) were prioritised - subscribers , forum , etc etc


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> I'm waiting concrete confirmation from HB - but I've asked to swap my IMM raffle prize for the Golden ticket


A little bird tells me you will be happy


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> A little bird tells me you will be happy


Thanks G.... HB rock! I can't wait for this


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Nope there were only limited numbers , although certain folk (ahem) were prioritised - subscribers , forum , etc etc


I actually got 3 golden tickets. One from entering the raffle, one addressed to my gf and one addressed to me









Does that mean I'm a very special person?

Any word on when first bag will be dispatched? Gary will you be partaking seeing as how you have back stage access?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok all good then....
> 
> Sounds like some great coffee coming up with it...
> 
> With imm already i passed . Sure i will regret when coffee hits


Same boat for me too, I reckon it will be good


----------



## Nimble Motionists

I'm in - very excited about this!


----------



## Phil104

I'm in too - and anticipating the first batch in the next week or so.


----------



## Phil104

Phil104 said:


> I'm in too - and anticipating the first batch in the next week or so.


Sooner than that - I imagine that we will all have received an email or two about the first offering....and it's on it's way. Thank you Has Bean towers


----------



## Steve7

For bag #1 the Oompa Loompas that guard the secret stash (got to keep it safe from Roland!) have selected a washed Caturra from Marcela Ticona at Finca La Estrella in Bolivia.

In the cup expect a lovely *caramel mouthfeel*, and a delicious *pear like sweetness*, with a gentle *black grape like acidity* and *walnut aftertaste*.


----------



## Daren

I'm salivating at the description! I can't wait


----------



## fatboyslim

I can't wait either! Vamos!


----------



## garydyke1

Its very tasty indeed, along similar lines to David Vilca washed


----------



## Phil104

So - it has arrived - as above a lovely bag of washed caturra via Bolivia's Finca La Estrella.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Really looking forward to this. And good to learn a bit about the background of Marcela Ticona at Finca La Estrella too.


----------



## fatboyslim

Hurry up already with the international shipping! Can't wait for this! Anyone else going to be using v60 for this?


----------



## 4515

Mine turned up this morning. Really looking forward to trying this one


----------



## Daren

Roll on Saturday when it'll be time for the Chemex. If anyone has any knockout Chemex recipes with this please share (Mr ****... Looking at you







)

Also - big thanks to Hasbean for allowing me in on this.


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Hurry up already with the international shipping! Can't wait for this! Anyone else going to be using v60 for this?


 At the weekend... and will spring a cup on my wife as part of my blind tasting experiments with her (incidentally, she loves the HB christmas filter blend whereas she didn't like the espresso blend).


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> Roll on Saturday when it'll be time for the Chemex. If anyone has any knockout Chemex recipes with this please share (Mr ****... Looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also - big thanks to Hasbean for allowing me in on this.


Always 30g / 500g (good) water / 95c.

Technique is up for debate ; )


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> Always 30g / 500g (good) water / 95c.
> 
> Technique is up for debate ; )


Coming in just under 4 mins??


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> Coming in just under 4 mins??


With the Marco Uber grinder yes, with the EK anything 4-5mins is fair game.

No expert with hand grinders , sorry.


----------



## Steve7

Vac pot for me.

I love the clean cup and find it helps me really taste the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I was doing chemex around 1.5-6 in the haus

70g bloom all for 30 seconds ( stirred )

All in by 1.45

All over 2.50-3.10

30g - 500g


----------



## Nod

> Always 30g / 500g (good) water / 95c. Technique is up for debate ; )


Hey Gary... The hasbean brew guides seem to suggest water between 80-85 degrees. Do you still stand by that? I use kalita wave and Aeropress and normally pour at 85 degrees


----------



## garydyke1

Nod said:


> Hey Gary... The hasbean brew guides seem to suggest water between 80-85 degrees. Do you still stand by that? I use kalita wave and Aeropress and normally pour at 85 degrees


For the aeropress (which I rarely use these days) 85c is a temperature which you'll see appear often at world aeropress championships, its also what I followed a home back in the day also & got quite tasty results. Maybe try higher temperatures using your water and see if it makes even better coffee ?

Personally for Kalita I would be looking at 92.5c on the Uber boiler , or 94-95 with a pouring kettle .


----------



## Flibster

My #SSSSS turned up yesterday morning. Will be cracking it open this weekend.

I got the golden ticket, but the other half ordered it for me as a present.


----------



## Nod

garydyke1 said:


> For the aeropress (which I rarely use these days) 85c is a temperature which you'll see appear often at world aeropress championships, its also what I followed a home back in the day also & got quite tasty results. Maybe try higher temperatures using your water and see if it makes even better coffee ?
> 
> Personally for Kalita I would be looking at 92.5c on the Uber boiler , or 94-95 with a pouring kettle .


Thanks a lot Gary... i will be giving that a go tomorrow. I have the bonavita kettle so will take the temperature up to 94-95.


----------



## Daren

I've just cracked into this using the Chemex with Gary's suggested "30g / 500g (good) water / 95c" recipe. (not sure I can say the water I used was in Gary's league though). All came out in just over 4 mins.

Tasting notes on the bag of pear like sweetness, gentle black grape acidity and walnut after-taste are bang on the money. The acidity mellows as it cools. It's really moreish

Gulping it back like there's no tomorrow! Love it

If this is a taste of things to come for the Golden Ticket then its gonna be a good year!


----------



## Glenn

Could we share this recipe?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21071-Sharing-Brew-Recipes-via-Twitter-and-Facebook-brewrecipe

It might help others with a starting point to which to dial in the coffee


----------



## Daren

Glenn said:


> Could we share this recipe?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21071-Sharing-Brew-Recipes-via-Twitter-and-Facebook-brewrecipe
> 
> It might help others with a starting point to which to dial in the coffee


That would mean me having tweet.... I'm not really a tweeter... Nor a facetuber either.

I'm happy for anyone to quote my post though.


----------



## Glenn

Sweet


----------



## Steve7

Bit underwhelmed with mine so far. Bland.

Maybe I haven't nailed the recipe?


----------



## garydyke1

Steve7 said:


> Bit underwhelmed with mine so far. Bland.
> 
> Maybe I haven't nailed the recipe?


Bland?!


----------



## Daren

Steve7 said:


> Bit underwhelmed with mine so far. Bland.
> 
> Maybe I haven't nailed the recipe?


What is your method/recipe?


----------



## MWJB

Steve7 said:


> Bit underwhelmed with mine so far. Bland.
> 
> Maybe I haven't nailed the recipe?


What recipe are you using at the minute?


----------



## garydyke1

This for me is classic Bolivia. Super brewed , even better espresso. It might not have bells and whistles but its far from bland.

Ive said before it has many of the same attributes as i've found in this years David Vilca washed Cattura, one of my faves. Lets celebrate Bolivian coffee whilst its still around.


----------



## Steve7

MWJB said:


> What recipe are you using at the minute?


Vac pot was a bit thin and plain, though not bad. Just ordinary. The clever coffe dripper added body but not much to the profile.

Might be be my grind which was 1.7 on the hausgrind


----------



## MWJB

Steve7 said:


> Vac pot was a bit thin and plain, though not bad. Just ordinary. The clever coffe dripper added body but not much to the profile.
> 
> Might be be my grind which was 1.7 on the hausgrind


I don't have a Hausgrind but on my Lido 1 (same burrs) I'd be at half a turn out, give or take, from zero (zero being constant rub, 1/4 turn out being the tightest setting with no sign of intermittent whisper) for Clever, try around 3/4 to a turn out for vac pot?


----------



## Steve7

Not when nine on the haus is espresso territory.... And nine is 3/4 of a turn of a clock face. They aren't comparable.


----------



## MWJB

Steve7 said:


> Not when nine on the haus is espresso territory.... And nine is 3/4 of a turn of a clock face. They aren't comparable.


I purposely didn't use numbers, but degrees from burr rub...but these directions are between OE suggested espresso settings for the Clever, and just a bit coarser for vac pot. I have had good tasting Clevers just off first signs of burr rub, putting water in first (though I normally have Swissgold as well as paper filter).

Do you know what the pitch adjustment thread is on the Hausgrind, if both are aligned, should be comparable to the Lido1 (0.8mm pitch thread) at a similar burr gap.


----------



## 2971

Steve7 said:


> Bit underwhelmed with mine so far. Bland.
> 
> Maybe I haven't nailed the recipe?


I feel the same. Walking away from it for a few days and gonna enjoy something else in the meantime.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finca La Estrella

3-6 cup Chemex, 30g, 500ml Clearview @ 94degC, 75ml bloom for 30s, rest then poured in over 1:20, finished at 4:15

For me, taste wise the descriptors are there but they're a delicate bunch. Starts off more caramel with some pear, along comes the black grape, with it finishing off with walnut and back to the caramel. I get the feeling with this one that being a little off somewhere on the recipe will really kill the almost delicate acidity which gives it that other dimension


----------



## fatboyslim

Mine still hasn't arrived







Bloody international postage


----------



## Flibster

I'm wondering if my sense of smell hasn't fully returned from my cold, but post grinding I'm getting almost a oxo cube smell from the grounds....

Either that, or my brain has gone completely and I've just ground an oxo cube.


----------



## garydyke1

Didn't get any oxo cube when grinding mine, is your grinder due a clean?


----------



## Xpenno

Had this today, I get nuts and coffee when I grind it, no oxo.


----------



## Flibster

garydyke1 said:


> Didn't get any oxo cube when grinding mine, is your grinder due a clean?


Not really. Was stripped and deep cleaned just after new year. May pull the top tomorrow and have a peek inside. Got a mini air compressor which will help now.


----------



## 4515

Had the first try of this today as a long black. Grind was a bit too tight but I gave it a try anyway.

Had a gentle acidity and leather notes. Really enjoyed the coffee but will get a better idea of flavours tomorrow when I pull a better shot

Edit: and no hints of oxo or any other beef flavoured stock cubes in mine


----------



## Nimble Motionists

I wouldn't say I've had any bad coffees from this bag but I get what people have said about feeling underwhelmed. First few (brews and espressos) were a bit one-dimensional - slackened the grind off and all the nuts and fruit came out. The last few shots have been top notch!


----------



## 4515

This mornings coffee was a much better shot

Very easy drinking. The acidity has tamed down today - getting more sweetness and walnuts aplenty


----------



## funinacup

I have a golden ticket... Am I too late?! ?


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes too late. I was advised there is none of this Bolivian left! Mine finally arrived 9 days after roast! Bloody Spanish postal service. First brew was tasty but was just a glimpse of what it could taste like if properly extracted. Totally yummy walnut with a gentle grape acidity. Has Bean are great


----------



## amy1985

After a few days of this (I've been away! Bad timing), in my Espro pot, it's good, but I don't find it tremendously forgiving. Most beans seem to make little difference one or two grams up or down (for 300ml or so). My base line is 15g/300ml (5 minutes extraction) and I overpoured to 17g yesterday, and I can definitely see where Oxo cubes came from with that one. There was definitely an unpleasant salty, meaty aftertaste to it. But that's no bad thing- coffee lasts longer if you use less per cup. On 14/15g I'm getting a sweetness I can't quite specify, it's bright, with a strong nutty aftertaste. It's very drinkable.


----------



## fatboyslim

This coffee is still tasty despite being pretty old and despite taking 2 weeks to get to Spain....Correo....puta!

Really looking forward to the next bag but hope it arrives sooner -_-


----------



## Nod

So we know what the general date in the month we will get this coffee. I think it was about 5th January so assume it is always going to be early in the month?


----------



## garydyke1

Delivery should be Saturday









The coffee is sublime , really interesting flavour profile IMO and delicious


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Delivery should be Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee is sublime , really interesting flavour profile IMO and delicious


Saturday +10 days for me


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Saturday +10 days for me


Move somewhere more sensible


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Move somewhere more sensible


Or get a girlfriend of different nationality? Not hardly! Can't wait to be back in UK for super fresh beans!


----------



## Steve7

Last months beans seemed underwhelming...

but have grown on me as the subtleties come out. I really enjoy it now and sad to have run out.


----------



## Phil104

I didn't get to the Bolivian until just over a week ago and have been enjoying it very much as an espresso and different brewed methods - Sowden and Cores gold filter mug, and my wife has been enjoying it as the basis for a flat white. The espresso has been wonderfully intense and complex while brewed, I agree that there's lots of subtle flavours in there. In one cup, I swear that I could taste the flowering tips from the bush from whence the beans came. I was concerned that I might have left the beans a bit too long - but by the sound of it they age (within reason) well. Looking forward very much to the next SSS.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Mmmm.. tasting notes spot on. Very more-ish - the sweet chocolate is dominant with just enough fruit to keep things interesting.


----------



## garydyke1

Moreish indeed. Noticeably low in caffeine too, necked an entire Chemex 500g brew without problems, normally about half is my limit for a single beverage


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Seems to be very forgiving too. Bolivian was great but a bit picky. First shot of this ran very slow and expected it to be over-extracted but still very sweet and balanced.


----------



## 2971

San Cayetano - wow, this is SUPERB. I love it and so does my wife.


----------



## Daren

wintoid said:


> San Cayetano - wow, this is SUPERB. I love it and so does my wife.


I second that... Opened yesterday - I recon it'll be finished by tomorrow







Yummy moorish (hence it will be finished tomorrow). Tasting notes are bang on!

I must remember to try some brewed before I scoff the lot as espresso/flat white


----------



## fatboyslim

Mine arrived yesterday. Deliciously sweet and smooth with that raisin goodness. Yum! V60 - 16g into 250ml in 3:40.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

All gone... knockout as brewed and espresso - early contender for best coffee of 2015!


----------



## 2971

Nimble Motionists said:


> All gone... knockout as brewed and espresso - early contender for best coffee of 2015!


Haha seconded! I've still got some, but only because the Kaganda has also been so good.


----------



## fatboyslim

The aftertaste on this El Sal is totally amazing! Like eating a Raisin cake of some description. One of the best aftertastes on any brewed coffee I've had for awhile!

Thanks for sharing your secret stash Steve!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just got into Febs El Salvador San Cayetano. Espresso, 21g into 40g, 28s.

Very smooth. Tastes like those chocolate covered raisins. This ain't going to last long now it's open!


----------



## 2971

Colombia Finca Buena Vista just arrived and it's going straight in the Clever


----------



## Steve7

It's not even March yet. Thats early!

Guessing it has nothing to do with the next instalment due, as it is openly for sale unlike the SSSSS stuff that is one offs


----------



## fatboyslim

Steve7 said:


> It's not even March yet. Thats early!
> 
> Guessing it has nothing to do with the next instalment due, as it is openly for sale unlike the SSSSS stuff that is one offs


Got the accompanying email for the subscription which says: Colombia Finca Buena Vista Washed Caturra Reserve 14th of August 2014

The coffee on the website just says a washed caturra, not the reserva. Seems like this day of picking is particularly special.

Can't wait for mine to arrive!!! Going to finish reading the epicly long email


----------



## Steve7

Oh yeah.

My email gets lost in the promotional folder as gmail seems to insist on splitting incoming email. Found it, and you are right it is a special lot rather than the standard website fare.

(edit... Mine just dropped through the letter box!)


----------



## fatboyslim

Amazingly fast delivery to Spain! 4 days past roast is a new world record!!! Can't wait to try this tomorrow!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Not tried the reserve , the regular estate lot is superb as it is, bodes well!


----------



## fatboyslim

Just brewed a v60..........tastes......phenomenal! Easily one of the best coffees I've ever tasted!

Have to say the smell after grinding was pure wild blackberries, and I get that in the cup too! Am I the only one?

Love this subscription! Steve is a legend for sharing is secret stash!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Signed up yesterday, whooo!


----------



## CallumT

Just signed up to this I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I didn't realise you could sign up again


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> I didn't realise you could sign up again


Watch this weeks IMM , it explains in full


----------



## jeebsy

Think the imm email explained it too


----------



## Geordie Boy

I didn't spot anything in the IMM e-mail apart from the usual description of the coffee. I'm as per usual behind so will watch the IMM video


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I didn't spot anything in the IMM e-mail apart from the usual description of the coffee. I'm as per usual behind so will watch the IMM video


IMM - clip k Steve said they have more of the last 9 lots ( than they did of the first three ) so are ableto open up the sub for the last 9 months ...


----------



## jeebsy

Geordie Boy said:


> I didn't spot anything in the IMM e-mail apart from the usual description of the coffee. I'm as per usual behind so will watch the IMM video


I knew it was open again but haven't watched the imm video - assumed it must have been from the email but maybe not


----------



## CallumT

When is the next sub due for outage, I'm getting all itchy haha


----------



## fatboyslim

We've only just had March's so you'll have to be patient till end of March, beginning of April


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'm flying to Thailand for 3 weeks the day its supposed to come through my letter box. :'(

Might have to cancel the holiday.


----------



## CallumT

Awesome that makes sense look forward to its arrival


----------



## Mint_Sauce

I was gutted when I missed out the first time and I see there's still a few slots left too. Currently got their weekly deliveries but seriously want to get SSSS too.


----------



## garydyke1

Mint_Sauce said:


> I was gutted when I missed out the first time and I see there's still a few slots left too. Currently got their weekly deliveries but seriously want to get SSSS too.


Its all sold out now


----------



## Geordie Boy

CallumT said:


> When is the next sub due for outage, I'm getting all itchy haha


Normally comes through for the 1st of the month with an e-mail description sent when it's despatched


----------



## Mint_Sauce

garydyke1 said:


> Its all sold out now


I'm glad the decision is out of my hands now.


----------



## 2971

I've noticed a massive change in the Buena Vista in espresso from when I received it last week. I take notes on my HG One settings as I pull shots, and I've never seen such a dramatic difference in settings from the same bean over its lifespan.

Now, it could be that my burrs are finally settling in (I'm about 15 kilos in now, some say you need up to 50 kilos sheesh), and my grinder is changing, but it seems more likely that the resting is changing the behaviour of the beans. Anyone else finding this, or have you all finished your bags?


----------



## fatboyslim

Its official! Colombia Finca Buena Vista Reserva is one of THE best brewed coffees I've ever had. The very definition of deliciousness. Really not looking forward to running out









Anyone want to send me their's?


----------



## Nimble Motionists

fatboyslim said:


> Its official! Colombia Finca Buena Vista Reserva is one of THE best brewed coffees I've ever had. The very definition of deliciousness. Really not looking forward to running out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to send me their's?


Agreed - I just way over-extracted it in the Chemex (4.30 mins) and it's still delicious. Nothing special as espresso/milk. Much better in the Chemex than the Kalita too.


----------



## 2971

All quiet regarding the Bolivia Finca Inquisivi?


----------



## Phil104

wintoid said:


> All quiet regarding the Bolivia Finca Inquisivi?


I was letting this rest until this morning - made three espressos and a couple of flat whites for my wife - she said it was terrific (shame she couldn't say that about my latte abstract art) and I said, wow, it is - tastes wonderfully clean and smooth, get the 'delicate sweetness', and a gorgeous. lingering after taste. I would say this is my stand out so far of a stand out SSSSS bunch of coffees as it is. A big thanks to Has Bean towers.


----------



## Daren

Tried mine with the Chemex this afternoon. I'm not saying what it was like as I don't want anyone breaking in to try and steal it.


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> Tried mine with the Chemex this afternoon. I'm not saying what it was like as I don't want anyone breaking in to try and steal it.


Where is it you live, again?


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> Where is it you live, again?


Bugger off and drink your own Phil - I've put mine in the safe with an armed guard protecting it


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> Bugger off and drink your own Phil - I've put mine in the safe with an armed guard protecting it


Two words: 'Hatton Garden'.


----------



## fatboyslim

Wooooo! Got my SSSSS today! Super excited but anyone else thinking it sounds like a lovely nuts espresso? I like fruity acidity in my brewed.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Got mine too.









Sounds like it's destined for a milky drink though it's going to be Syphoned tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kyle548

fatboyslim said:


> Wooooo! Got my SSSSS today! Super excited but anyone else thinking it sounds like a lovely nuts espresso? I like fruity acidity in my brewed.


There is plenty of fruit in there - it's quite summer fruity.

I did a woodneck drip 16 in 200 out 92C 2m time.

Came out very sweet.

The nut is mainly in the after-taste, I didn't taste it at all in the brew - but I imagine if I did it hotter it would be quite present in the cup.


----------



## 2971

I tried it yesterday in a cortado. Yes I know it's a bit soon. I definitely get the walnut flavour!


----------



## garydyke1

Chemex'd it this morning day 1 after roasted. forgot to change grind setting and it gushed through in 3min 30. Perhaps the most forgiving coffee ever. Absolutely delicious. I love fresh crop coffee


----------



## fatboyslim

OK I take it back. This makes an outstanding pour over. Mouthfeel is superb! Yes to walnut oil and walnut whip but the creaminess cuts through it being too nutty. Delicious! Gimme more!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Beanosaurus said:


> Got mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's destined for a milky drink though it's going to be Syphoned tomorrow morning!


Too busy this weekend to even open the bag!

Anyone else on #SSSSS?


----------



## Nimble Motionists

This is seriously good - I can't see anyone disliking this, even the dark-roast boys. Can't decide where it's at its best - obvious choice would be flat-white but also had very good pourover, french press and even moka pot out of it.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

I'm not convinced I've got the grind right yet either - very forgiving!


----------



## garydyke1

Its such an easy drinking coffee. Mines all gone!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

It's not often I get a third of the way through a bag and am already starting to mourn the coffee.. between IMM and SSSS there's so much coffee flying around that I don't really miss stuff when it's gone let alone before it's even finished but this is one!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Breakfast tasting flight of HasBean Nicaragua Finca Escondida Perla Negra Catuai

Aeropress: Inverted, 15g, 250g water, 90*c.

- Delicate complex funk finishing sweet and light with milk chocolatey goodness.

Single Cappucinos: 21g > 42g in 32s

- Smooth Walnut Whip LOVELINESS, this stuff is exceptional in milk!

Would love to get some more of this rarity.


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> Breakfast tasting flight of HasBean Nicaragua Finca Escondida Perla Negra Catuai
> 
> Aeropress: Inverted, 15g, 250g water, 90*c.
> 
> - Delicate complex funk finishing sweet and light with milk chocolatey goodness.
> 
> Single Cappucinos: 21g > 42g in 32s
> 
> - Smooth Walnut Whip LOVELINESS, this stuff is exceptional in milk!
> 
> Would love to get some more of this rarity.


Can I come round your house please


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Can I come round your house please


You'd be most welcome.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Stonking coffee aside - that is a very well composed picture - the tones are spot on. Reminds me of an old masters' still life.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stonking coffee aside - that is a very well composed picture - the tones are spot on. Reminds me of an old masters' still life.


Instagram filters work wonders!


----------



## 4515

First taste of this stuff today. This is mighty fine coffee !

Last months was not one that I would buy again (not that its available and this is personal taste).

This one I could drink by the bucket-full !

Love it !


----------



## Beanosaurus

working dog said:


> First taste of this stuff today. This is mighty fine coffee !
> 
> Last months was not one that I would buy again (not that its available and this is personal taste).
> 
> This one I could drink by the bucket-full !
> 
> Love it !


Caned all mine, very much looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> Instagram filters work wonders!


Too modest


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Too modest


You've gotta have good light too...

Ahhhh I promised myself I'd Syphon that coffee dagnabbit!


----------



## Kyle548

I don't really like this SSSS, last months was far batter.

This one just seems to lack something for me....


----------



## 4515

Kyle548 said:


> I don't really like this SSSS, last months was far batter.
> 
> This one just seems to lack something for me....


Just shows how peoples tastes differ. I would have happily swapped you last months for this months


----------



## Kyle548

working dog said:


> Just shows how peoples tastes differ. I would have happily swapped you last months for this months


Still have around 100g left I think.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm on the loving it side for this month's bean. Only had a couple of drinks so far but really tasty in a flat white. Really looking to try this in brewed


----------



## 4515

I just tried Mrs WDs flat white. I thought it might be lost in milk but the coffee really shone through - I could easily finish off the cup and I dont normally do milk in my coffee


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm so excited about this month's coffee! Going to make a 12g v60 shortly!

Post brew edit: how is this not a natural? Insanely delicious brew that's more delicate than actual natural! Lovely


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> I'm so excited about this month's coffee! Going to make a 12g v60 shortly!
> 
> Post brew edit: how is this not a natural? Insanely delicious brew that's more delicate than actual natural! Lovely


So&#8230;sounds like you certainly tasted the unexpected:

In the cup you should expect the unexpected, this is definitely not your normal Bolivian! Sure it's *sweet* (think *treacle toffee*) but there's totally off the scale *tropical fruit acidity* alongside *floral notes* of *lavender*. For a moment you may think it's a natural (I actually had to double check!) as this coffee has heaps of *body*. A really unusual cup that I think is perfect for #SSSSS.




[*=left]Country: *Bolivia*
[*=left]Region: North Yungas
[*=left]Province: Caranavi
[*=left]Colony: Copacabana
[*=left]Farm: *Finca Carmelita*
[*=left]Producer: Carmelia Aduviri
[*=left]Altitude: 1,550 m.a.s.l.
[*=left]Coordinates: Latitude.-15.7900, Longitude.- 67.5645
[*=left]Processing: *Washed*
[*=left]Process Date: August 29th, 2014.
[*=left]Drying: African beds
[*=left]Drying time: 9 days
[*=left]Varietal: *Caturra*


----------



## Beanosaurus

^ Had this as a Chemex on the weekend and good lord is it a beauty!


----------



## Kyle548

Anyone got any brew recipes yet?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Kyle548 said:


> Anyone got any brew recipes yet?


As far as I've tried I have just used a 60g/ltr ratio.

First brew was 21g coffee 360g water @ 95c. Let it bloom for about 40ish seconds though.

I'm excited to try as espresso but will give another week's rest before that (I've a mountain of Red Brick to get through!).


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm using standard Perger 12g into 200g, 2:30 brew time. Grind looks very fine but things are tasty goooood!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Look at that clarity!










I love the smooth funk smell of this, certainly going to make an interesting espresso even though it is a standout brewed coffee.


----------



## JGF

Have started on this for espresso yesterday... OMG this is amazing. So, so sweet! I'm not sure the bag will last into a third day!


----------



## Beanosaurus

JGF said:


> Have started on this for espresso yesterday... OMG this is amazing. So, so sweet! I'm not sure the bag will last into a third day!


I've caned it with some big brews so don't have enough left for espresso. :'(


----------



## JGF

Ugh - that tear is well placed, although no doubt they were pretty amazing too! Probably related to me starting to get to grips with new grinder, but I would say this is my fav shot of the year so far. That said having just had my fifth of the day I am now feeling slightly sick as though I've OD'd on a boozy / funky, fruity pud.


----------



## fatboyslim

This month's is bloody amazing. Honeycomb is spot on for me and lingers after sipping. I do get grape in the beginning but not sure about gooseberry. Another thoroughly delicious coffee! Well suited to a 12g Perger


----------



## 2971

I confess, I've had 2 espressos from it, and I agree this is a really good one


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Love it - for me this is the kind of thing that Hasbean does best. Nobody roasts chocolatey south & central americans like the ginger ninja!


----------



## risky

Feel like I'm missing out big time on these apparently superb #SSSSS coffees. Mind you I'd probably struggle to do them justice anyways so maybe it's for the best that I don't get them.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

This really is outrageously good - I'm still not sure I've quite got the extraction right but I'm getting backs of chocolate (oscillates between sweet milk and dark cocoa) with buttery caramel coming through. Produces incredibly sweet thick flat whites but with real depth to the sweetness coming from the combo of milk/dark/caramel. Not done much brewing with it (the odd rushed kalita before work) but will try a chemex tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> Feel like I'm missing out big time on these apparently superb #SSSSS coffees. Mind you I'd probably struggle to do them justice anyways so maybe it's for the best that I don't get them.


I dont get why you keep saying this


----------



## 4515

Just opened this one. #SSSS gets better and better !

An artic full of cinder toffee collided with an artic load of dairy milk choc and the resultant mess was washed down with a couple of litres of shloer

Really sweet but clean, hint of acidity, great mouthfeel - beeeyootiful !


----------



## fatboyslim

working dog said:


> Just opened this one. #SSSS gets better and better !
> 
> An artic full of cinder toffee collided with an artic load of dairy milk choc and the resultant mess was washed down with a couple of litres of shloer
> 
> Really sweet but clean, hint of acidity, great mouthfeel - beeeyootiful !


Great description but you're missing the finesse! It's more of a Venetian gondola of cinder toffee and a penny-farthing of dairy milk (ridden by a monocle-wearing baboon sipping champagne from a wellington boot) and they crash into a lovely English meadow full of gentleman and ladies having afternoon tea.


----------



## 2971

fatboyslim said:


> Great description but you're missing the finesse! It's more of a Venetian gondola of cinder toffee and a penny-farthing of dairy milk (ridden by a monocle-wearing baboon sipping champagne from a wellington boot) and they crash into a lovely English meadow full of gentleman and ladies having afternoon tea.


I believe a comment like this is only possible on a UK forum.

I'm really going to miss this month's SSSSS when it's gone.


----------



## 4515

These wellingtons that you describe. Are they the horsey 'Hunter' type or building site wellies ? Makes a big difference to the flavour


----------



## Phil104

Although I would prefer champagne out of waders&#8230;

I'm still to get stuck into this month's edition - it will taste all the sweeter (but perhaps not literally).


----------



## fatboyslim

working dog said:


> These wellingtons that you describe. Are they the horsey 'Hunter' type or building site wellies ? Makes a big difference to the flavour


Oh my dear boy these are novelty "drinking" wellingtons of the pink persuasion. Champagne out of waders does sound intriguing!


----------



## Phil104

The waders saves constant refilling, in my experience, and eating into productive drinking time.


----------



## Phil104

But pink, novelty drinking wellingtons - could turn my head.


----------



## fatboyslim

Would you invest???


----------



## 4515

think this thread shows that Steve needs to try harder with his descriptions


----------



## fatboyslim

This month's offering are pretty much my dream descriptors. Its an absolute fruit sensation. So juicy....as Steve indicates. The informative email was also one of my favs. Love this subscription so much. @garydyke1 any word on repeating next year?


----------



## Phil104

Mmmm, waiting for me when I got home last night - that monthly red bag is a postie highlight. Out and about most of the weekend, which will build in a natural resting period although doubtless take some into work next week for brewed delight.


----------



## fatboyslim

So surprised this thread isn't more active. This month's beans are sensational!!! The fruitiest, juiciest coffee I think I've ever had. It's tasty particularly good through the hario misarashi filter papers! Speak up secret stash subscribers!!!


----------



## garydyke1

I opened mine up and pulled a couple of shots. Had to back off the grind loads as its a medium-dark. Very un El Salvador , so much fruit!


----------



## garydyke1

banged a shot into a 6oz milky drink. Very tasty


----------



## Nimble Motionists

fatboyslim said:


> So surprised this thread isn't more active. This month's beans are sensational!!! The fruitiest, juiciest coffee I think I've ever had. It's tasty particularly good through the hario misarashi filter papers! Speak up secret stash subscribers!!!


I'm always surprised this thread doesn't generate more discussion. Most of this bag has gone through the Brazen - like you said mega juicy - really lends itself to brewed


----------



## Phil104

I have posted elsewhere on the current secret stash and previous ones - and have been drinking it as pour over, espresso and my wife has been drinking it in a flat white. I think it is a terrific espresso. These are the first beans that I have had where the tasting notes suggest 'juicy' that I have completely got what juicy means. A perfect summer coffee&#8230; hang on, perfect anytime and another secret stash that I will be sorry to see go. Overall, this has been a fantastic Has Bean offer - and still more to come. I can't be the only one hoping for something similar next year. It brightens up the start of every month - along with Steve's email about what we are about to receive.


----------



## 2971

This month's coffee is not to my taste. I normally love El Salvadors, but juicy would not normally be something I would seek out. I'm contemplating donating it to my local barista and challenging him to make me an espresso I like with it.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'll buy it off you!!!


----------



## garydyke1

wintoid said:


> This month's coffee is not to my taste. I normally love El Salvadors, but juicy would not normally be something I would seek out. I'm contemplating donating it to my local barista and challenging him to make me an espresso I like with it.


Dont put yourself down, i'm sure you're a great barista ; )


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I'll buy it off you!!!


Junky


----------



## 4515

havent broke into these just yet but cant wait to try them


----------



## 2971

garydyke1 said:


> Dont put yourself down, i'm sure you're a great barista ; )


I really don't think so! Besides, the local barista will be using a flat burr grinder, not my conical HG One, so I'm hopeful he might get a much better result than me. But what do I know?


----------



## Phil104

wintoid said:


> I really don't think so! Besides, the local barista will be using a flat burr grinder, not my conical HG One, so I'm hopeful he might get a much better result than me. But what do I know?


It sounded like they're not to your taste rather than you can't get a good shot. The HG One is working really well with this bean for me and once I got past my preconception of El Salvadorian coffee based on what I have peviously drunk (including last month's SSSSS), I like very much the distinctive juiciness. Personally, I prefer this month's El Salvador offering from last month's.

As a general point, the SSSS idea is fantastic - but more than once I have gone from thinking that 250g is quite a lot of beans (given my normal weekly consumption) to thinking that it's nowhere near enough to fully realise the flavours of some beans and to experiment with different brew methods.


----------



## 2971

Hmm you might be right. I did absolutely love last month's coffee too.


----------



## Phil104

So, it's here - the latest: Guatemala Siquinya. Steve's email and then the red bag that I look forward to receiving at the start of each month, and scrolling down Steve's email, I have just emailed to ask him to continue the secret stash if he can&#8230; to carry on 'sharing and caring'. From my point of view it has been brilliant and I can't wait to get stuck into this lot.

'As I mentioned at the start of the email this is bag #9 of the 12 total #SSSSS on the way to you, how have you been finding things? The reason I ask is that with only 3 more bags to go I'm starting to think about next year, would you be interested in taking this journey again? Would you like to do anything differently? I'm really keen to hear any thoughts you've got, ultimately I don't really want to give you any of my precious tiny lots of coffee but I guess sharing = caring and I'm all about the caring ; )

Ping me an email to [email protected] with any feedback or just to chat all things #SSSSS : )'


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh I was going to feedback to him about how great it has been! Really can't wait to dive into this coffee!


----------



## Obsy

I'm hoping mine arrives tomorrow. Never had a problem with beans arriving late before. Am sure it'll be worth waiting for.


----------



## Kyle548

This coffee was good.

It was very fruity and thick in an overdosed woodneck.

I almost had to chew it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Really enjoying the Siquinya it is perfect coffee for brewed.


----------



## 4515

SSSS just keeps getting better !

Loving this latest offering


----------



## Phil104

Mmmmm - first espresso with this and my initial taste caused the tip of my tongue to tingle (not for long) and then that apple juiciness in the tasting notes - with a lovely long lingering finish - for me not quite the 'white grape sprinkled with sugar' but more like one of those black grapes that you pay the relative earth for&#8230; one of those black grapes that oozes flavour.

What continues with SSSS is that every time my expectations about coffee are redefined and my palate shaped.


----------



## 4515

Just had a sip of Mrs WDs flat white (normally drinking mine black) and it works really well with milk. It caresses your taste buds rather than assaulting them

I could make a real pig of myself with this coffee


----------



## fatboyslim

This just a really subtle but totally fabulous brewed coffee. The crispness of the apple is just incredible and very moreish.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've never made an espresso from any of the SSSSS coffees...

Never have enough left over!


----------



## Phil104

I had a Sowden pot of this today - and a totally wonderful brew, well balanced, smooth sweet, refreshing and full of apple vitamin C. All five of my five a day in 250ml. At home tomorrow so I'm going to aeropress it and then espresso it.


----------



## Phil104

It's on its way:

Nicaragua Finca Escondida Pulped Natural Caturra Estrella


----------



## fatboyslim

Descriptors sound jaw-droppingly amazing. Can't wait for this!


----------



## Phil104

Nor me&#8230; and to savour, with only a couple more editions to go, although I will be journeying on my hands and knees to Has Bean towers to beg for another year of SSSS


----------



## fatboyslim

Out-of-this-world! The descriptors are spot on but they give this super delicate and elegant cup that is floral and juicy. I literally can't think of a flavour in the cup that I would enjoy much more?!?!


----------



## risky

Out of nosyness what are the flavours?


----------



## fatboyslim

Definitely red berry fruits and red floral, it sounds odd until you try it and you'll understand Steve's descriptors exactly.


----------



## Phil104

How did you brew it @fatboyslim? I have tended to espresso SSSS but don't want to wait to start on this.


----------



## fatboyslim

Phil104 said:


> How did you brew it @fatboyslim? I have tended to espresso SSSS but don't want to wait to start on this.


12g Perger v60.


----------



## risky

Phil104 said:


> How did you brew it @fatboyslim? I have tended to espresso SSSS but don't want to wait to start on this.


I find has bean stuff is normally OK for espresso from the get go.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Phil104 said:


> How did you brew it @fatboyslim? I have tended to espresso SSSS but don't want to wait to start on this.


Grind into the PF then leave for 10-15 mins to de-gas before brewing - don't lock the PF in though as some group heads will cook the coffee.


----------



## Phil104

Thank you guys - I'm going for a SSSS fest tomorrow and @Beanosaurus, that's a useful tip, I will give the rapid de-gassing technique a go.


----------



## Doozerless

Any info on this going ahead again? Thinking of ordering a subscription and would hold off if it was available.


----------



## 4515

I'm thinking the same. Had some amazing coffees from this subscription

If it is available, I'll be ordering again


----------



## 4515

Just opened this months offering after suffering a horrible bean. Cant remember where it came from but it wasnt nice and was needed constant grinder adjustment to get it anywhere near acceptable.

First shot of the SSSS - loving it ! Sweet, hint of acidity, citrus notes - very nice. Now wondering why I suffered the other beans all week before switching to the HB offering


----------



## Beanosaurus

working dog said:


> Just opened this months offering after suffering a horrible bean. Cant remember where it came from but it wasnt nice and was needed constant grinder adjustment to get it anywhere near acceptable.
> 
> First shot of the SSSS - loving it ! Sweet, hint of acidity, citrus notes - very nice. Now wondering why I suffered the other beans all week before switching to the HB offering


I haven't cracked the bag, but as with everyone of these I get I say to myself "leave some for an espresso" but it never happens as it gets glugged as filter - have to say that each bean I've had on this subscription HasBean magnificent... (see what I did there??)


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm really glad I discovered water blending in time for this bean. Chocolate orange is there and dried fruit is there but they are quite separate and distinguishable and its great!


----------



## Phil104

Just opened my bag of this and as posted on the 'What's in your cup' thread, had one Cafflano filter of it and mightily enjoyable it was too. Certainly got an orange start but finishing, I was pretty sure I could taste liquorice but that might just be me. I'll be drinking more of this tomorrow but via soft brew. Not working at home until Friday when I'll be trying it as espresso.


----------



## Phil104

Okay - I had three pots of Sowden of this yesterday and consistently tasted a nice orange opener - not too sweet an orange and then, still, a diluted liquorice aftertaste, which since I love liquorice, is good to my taste. Friday tomorrow - and I'll be interested in its espresso version.


----------



## Daren

The weekend can't come quick enough for me... I'll be cracking in to these Saturday morning with the Chemex - they sound nom


----------



## Phil104

As in?


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> As in?


No.... as in


----------



## Beanosaurus

Went straight in on espresso today, standard 1:2 in 30s feeling a little thin on the mouthfeel or perhaps weird in a boozy way, the sherry is so rife!

Extraction seemed under though, might take it to 40/42out from 18in and see how balanced it is otherwise it's tighten up and report back.

Haven't tried any hand brew methods yet but I've no doubt that this will be a solid all rounder.


----------



## Phil104

Well&#8230; as an espresso. Two shots in and need to tighten the grind a bit more - with 17g to 34g in just on 30 seconds but a drink in complete contrast to the Cafflano and Sowden and what a mouthful does that constitute nom?). Big, sticky, chocolatey and while I have never had a chocolate coated dried fig - this must be what one would taste like. Maybe the sherry will come later. So for me - this is working well, very well, as brewed and espresso. Have a bit of time tomorrow so tempted to syphon it as well.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Phil104 said:


> Well&#8230; as an espresso. Two shots in and need to tighten the grind a bit more - with 17g to 34g in just on 30 seconds but a drink in complete contrast to the Cafflano and Sowden and what a mouthful does that constitute nom?). Big, sticky, chocolatey and while I have never had a chocolate coated dried fig - this must be what one would taste like. Maybe the sherry will come later. So for me - this is working well, very well, as brewed and espresso. Have a bit of time tomorrow so tempted to syphon it as well.


What grinder/water are you using Phil?


----------



## Phil104

Beanosaurus said:


> What grinder/water are you using Phil?


I'm using a HGOne (and it's quite hard work with the beans) and 50:50 volvic and waitrose essential - through an LI. Interesting point about the water because I'm not convinced that personally I would be able to blind taste any difference. With the Cafflano I used whatever comes out of the tap in Havant; with the Sowden it was the bottled water available in the office in London - Buxton.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Phil104 said:


> I'm using a HGOne (and it's quite hard work with the beans) and 50:50 volvic and waitrose essential - through an LI. Interesting point about the water because I'm not convinced that personally I would be able to blind taste any difference. With the Cafflano I used whatever comes out of the tap in Havant; with the Sowden it was the bottled water available in the office in London - Buxton.


Cool cool, I had some lovely shots this morning.

I suspect your 83 conics will be giving a slightly different taste to my 83 flats.

I'm using 100% Waitrose. 94c 6.5Bar. SDB.

Not the best bed partner with milk as a citric acidity cuts through, but produces an amazing and balanced espresso at the given extractions:

18.5in 43out 30s - Perfecto!

19in 47out 27s - Bit over, mega tang.

A pleasing example of an elegant natural that ain't too funky but is super interesting on the palate.

The tasting notes are really distinct.

Tempted to syphon this later...


----------



## Phil104

Well, well, well. Finally blitzed through the rest of this bag: espressos, a flat white for my wife (yum, she said) and the rest in a glorious syphon where it came over all orange (orange flowers our daughter's boyfriend said), clean and creamy - if there is anything sherry it's like a fino sherry with a little bowl of nuts on the side. So, I have had this three ways of brewed and espressos and it has given up a lot every which way.

And I'm pleased that you began to get something enjoyable out of it, too, Beanosaurus.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Brewed a Syphon this morning for the first time in about a year, turned out lovely and I completely agree with you about the orangey goodness!

I managed to dig up TSK's method posted a while back, tempted to make another later but for the clean up after... :/


----------



## Obsy

Got the email announcing the last of this year's SSSSS is in the post.

Am stoked to hear that SSSSS2016 is going ahead - looking forward to signing up


----------



## Daren

The email is a proper tease! I'm glad I read it to the end. A renewal will be at the top of my Christmas list


----------



## 4515

I'm in

This months coffee sounds to be another winner


----------



## np123

Will they advertise next years on the site? How much was the 2015 one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

np123 said:


> Will they advertise next years on the site? How much was the 2015 one?


They don't get advertised. They are the coffee fraternity equivalent of the Masons - mentioned only in lowered reverent voices.


----------



## np123

The Systemic Kid said:


> They don't get advertised. They are the coffee fraternity equivalent of the Masons - mentioned only in lowered reverent voices.


Ah I see. I don't know the handshake so I've no chance of getting in on this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You get an invitation if you are on one of the HB subscriptions.


----------



## fatboyslim

Very happy this is being continued. I'll be renewing as soon as the link goes live!


----------



## Phil104

This is number one on my christmas list. I think I ought to have been posting more Steve's way about how good it 'has bean' (sorry) through the year although I have been posting on here and on the beans not machines Facebook group. December's edition popped through the door this morning - yum (in anticipation).


----------



## dancing james

I was one of the greedy people who asked to up my subscription halfway through the year as 2 bags a month of sss was never enough.

Like others, I definitely plan to renew the subscription again for next year.


----------



## FranD

The Systemic Kid said:


> You get an invitation if you are on one of the HB subscriptions.


I totally forgot about this and stopped my subscription last month (as I was going to be away for a few weeks and they couldn't pause my direct debit). Gutted if I miss out now...


----------



## fatboyslim

FranD said:


> I totally forgot about this and stopped my subscription last month (as I was going to be away for a few weeks and they couldn't pause my direct debit). Gutted if I miss out now...


Steve is a very reasonable person. I'm sure you could negotiate with him?


----------



## FranD

fatboyslim said:


> Steve is a very reasonable person. I'm sure you could negotiate with him?


Very true. Will be worth an email once the invites go out this time around, I was happy enough with In My Mug but I've heard too many good things here to go back.


----------



## 2971

Mmmm, this morning I've had a chemex and a cortado from this month's SSSSS bag, and it really is delicious, however you brew it.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Ok, I am perplexed. What is SSSSS?


----------



## hotmetal

Something like Steves Secret Stash Santa's Sack I think. ..


----------



## risky

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Ok, I am perplexed. What is SSSSS?


Steve's Super Secret Stash Subscription


----------



## Beanosaurus

wintoid said:


> Mmmm, this morning I've had a chemex and a cortado from this month's SSSSS bag, and it really is delicious, however you brew it.


What kind of recipes are you going for in regards to espresso and chemex?


----------



## 4515

Just started the last of the SSSS and its another good 'un

First sip and it screams natural

Getting the banana hints in this really easy drinking coffee - reminds me of banana custard where the banana is added to warm custard


----------



## simontc

What bean is it?


----------



## 4515

Guatemala Finca Ciudad Vieja Natural Yellow Caturra


----------



## fatboyslim

Finally had the first brew of this month's after they were posted to Spain from UK on 1st Dec, pretty embarrassing for Spanish postal service....but anyway.

This coffee is amazing! It gets the highest accolade I can give a beverage (tasty coffee, craft beer etc), it is chewable. I.e. the mouthfeel, body and aftertaste combine to make you want to physically chew after swallowing.

Totally delicious! Bring on next year's!


----------



## JGF

What a great end to the set - have really enjoyed this. With this on espresso and the kenyan from IMM in the chemex I'm in coffee heaven!


----------



## Phil104

Can't wait to get stuck in - been away so not making coffee - two days working at home tomorrow and Wednesday - so here I come. This must have been the best sub ever.


----------



## Phil104

So&#8230;it's happening again and I've signed up. That Steve Leighton - what a top man.


----------



## robashton

Ditto


----------



## jtldurnall

How does one sign up?


----------



## robashton

I just searched for sssss on the has bean site, call me unimaginative


----------



## jtldurnall

robashton said:


> I just searched for sssss on the has bean site, call me unimaginative


I was looking in the subscription section. More fool me! Thank you for showing me the light.


----------



## fatboyslim

Steve won't be happy that you gave the game away!!!


----------



## Doozerless

Sssssubscribed


----------



## dancing james

signed up 3 times again for this year


----------



## Obsy

I've enjoyed this year's SSSSS so have signed up again for 2016


----------



## risky

Hrm this is the worst time of the year to be trying to find a spare £71 to lay out.


----------



## jtldurnall

risky said:


> Hrm this is the worst time of the year to be trying to find a spare £71 to lay out.


That's what credit cards are for.


----------



## 4515

So much for keep it quiet

Signed up last night


----------



## Yes Row

I'm in. Hard not to give it a try with such glowing reports on here and not a silly price either


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I signed up for another year last night. Only 300 places. It'll go quick!


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> Hrm this is the worst time of the year to be trying to find a spare £71 to lay out.


Tell me about it.. Sorely tempted but head must rule heart at this time of year - spent enough


----------



## Beanosaurus

Rhys said:


> Tell me about it.. Sorely tempted but head must rule heart at this time of year - spent enough


Just paid £95 for a speed awareness course... *small violin plays*


----------



## risky

Rhys said:


> Tell me about it.. Sorely tempted but head must rule heart at this time of year - spent enough


Ditto. Very hard decision to make as I know it represents such good value but I simply don't have the money!


----------



## jonathanhook

I'm an IMM subscriber, should j have been emailed a link? I'm really keen to take part!


----------



## 4515

I think that it came out initially to sssss subscribers from this year.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jonathanhook said:


> I'm an IMM subscriber, should j have been emailed a link? I'm really keen to take part!


 @jonathanhook - Here's the link below to Hasbean's SSSSS sub.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/steves-super-secret-stash-subscription-2016


----------



## jonathanhook

Great, thanks a lot. All signed up.


----------



## risky

I'm amazed there were still places left. Once the link got into the wild I thought the places would all have been grabbed very quickly.


----------



## Phil104

risky said:


> I'm amazed there were still places left. Once the link got into the wild I thought the places would all have been grabbed very quickly.


According to Steve's email it's not out in the wild until Friday.


----------



## dancing james

I'd say this place is pretty much out in the world wild web.


----------



## jlarkin

I'm not sure that many people would stumble across this thread. If you weren't either on the forum or a subscriber already I think it would have to be a decent coincidence that you searched for something that returned this.


----------



## Darenf

The Systemic Kid said:


> @jonathanhook - Here's the link below to Hasbean's SSSSS sub.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/steves-super-secret-stash-subscription-2016


Thanks for that, been waiting for the chance to try this,


----------



## h1udd

I opted for the £10000 option ... Not quite sure what it's for, but at £10000 it's gonna be good


----------



## Jez H

Well, that's me signed up & expecting great things. Over 12 months this really is a no brainier & represents great value for money.


----------



## Beanosaurus

FFS boiler went kaput today...

I can see the SS #SSSSS sailing off into the distance.

*even smaller violin plays*


----------



## Phil104

This is turning into the saddest thread on the Forum.


----------



## h1udd

I just got a shipping email from hasbean for the 2016 sssss

but its not 2016 yet ? .... is this just an email saying its in the system .... or is he really shipping now ? ..... surely not all 300 spaces are taken ?


----------



## jlarkin

My assumption was that they're just registered or similar. You can still add it on the site, so don't think it's full yet

It's probably just the workflow in the ERP


----------



## risky

Spaces definitely not taken yet as Steve has not long shared the link on Twitter.

Thought this would have filled up a lot quicker. Bad time of the year for a lot of people I guess.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Been struggling with this Guat Natural as brewed but when I made an espresso the day before...

All I can say is - LIQUID BANANA BREAD.


----------



## fatboyslim

Beanosaurus said:


> Been struggling with this Guat Natural as brewed but when I made an espresso the day before...
> 
> All I can say is - LIQUID BANANA BREAD.


Guate Finca Cuidad Vieja is totally delicious brewed. I´m enjoying it a lot as 3 minutes inverted aeropress. Maybe more dried fruit comes as brewed.


----------



## Beanosaurus

fatboyslim said:


> Guate Finca Cuidad Vieja is totally delicious brewed. I´m enjoying it a lot as 3 minutes inverted aeropress. Maybe more dried fruit comes as brewed.


Will give that a bash!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> Will give that a bash!


They're better ground


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> They're better ground


Apparently a pestle and mortar has better distribution than an EK


----------



## scottomus

Still debating wether to pull the trigger on this! Is it a 250g bag each month?


----------



## JGF

Yep - one delicious 250g bag for the start of each month


----------



## Jez H

Anybody taken delivery yet? I can hardly contain myself waiting for my first ever bag!!


----------



## dancing james

Also waiting here.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

January?


----------



## 4515

The Systemic Kid said:


> January?


Id imagine that the first delivery will be January


----------



## Beanosaurus

Signed up... On credit card.


----------



## Jon

working dog said:


> Id imagine that the first delivery will be January


It Is!


----------



## Flibster

Other half got me this for Christmas again. Hoping there is a few less natural beans this time.


----------



## risky

Flibster said:


> Other half got me this for Christmas again. Hoping there is a few less natural beans this time.










Send them to me then.


----------



## Jez H

I don't suppose anybody's received their first 2016 order today have they? Or am I being too impatient?


----------



## Doozerless

Steve & Co have been shut down since the 23rd and won't be back until Monday.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jez H said:


> I don't suppose anybody's received their first 2016 order today have they? Or am I being too impatient?


Delivery commences in January.


----------



## dancing james

any idea when in January?


----------



## Phil104

dancing james said:


> any idea when in January?


If it's anything like the last edition of SSSS, it will be the end (with an email from Steve announcing what it is and giving lots of interesting information) with the beans arriving at the very beginning of February.


----------



## fatboyslim

Roasting and shipping today, a little birdie told me


----------



## h1udd

Ah good news, my Saturday had just got better


----------



## dancing james

They said the same to me last night "First bag is going to be roasted tomorrow so should be with you on Friday, was going to be today but we've been having some issues with our big 60kg roaster so production took a bit of a kicking!"


----------



## FranD

Pencil that in for drinking w/e of 16/17th - will tie-in beautifully with me finishing the Rocko Mountain bags I got yesterday.


----------



## Jez H

Can't wait to see what we get! First time for me!!


----------



## Doozerless

It's been roasted and posted.


----------



## fatboyslim

Very excited about this one! Great story behind the coffee too! Who would of thought such great coffee could come from such a troublesome farm! Good old Ale!


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Very excited about this one! Great story behind the coffee too! Who would of thought such great coffee could come from such a troublesome farm! Good old Ale!


+1 for all of this and I'm pleased it's now and and not at the end of the month.


----------



## h1udd

That's the best email this year


----------



## themartincard

fatboyslim said:


> Very excited about this one! Great story behind the coffee too! Who would of thought such great coffee could come from such a troublesome farm! Good old Ale!


Where did you get this information? The last email I received was a generic 'order update' email on the 30th... my payment hasn't been refunded so I'm assuming my subscription was successful...


----------



## fatboyslim

themartincard said:


> Where did you get this information? The last email I received was a generic 'order update' email on the 30th... my payment hasn't been refunded so I'm assuming my subscription was successful...


You might want to shoot an email to [email protected] just to check you're on the list. Also could have gone into your Junk mail box?


----------



## CallumT

I'm pleased to be back in on this for 2016, date change works well with me wrapping up my festive supply of beans too!


----------



## dancing james

just arrived, will open the first bag at the weekend


----------



## Jez H

I'm going to hold off until next weekend I think. Hopefully the beans will be peaking by then!


----------



## themartincard

fatboyslim said:


> You might want to shoot an email to [email protected] just to check you're on the list. Also could have gone into your Junk mail box?


Good news: I received a shipping confirmation email five minutes ago, so it's good to know I made the cut! I never received an email with details about the particular coffee that's being sent out this month (I'm a religious junk mail-checker for exactly this reason). When was it sent?


----------



## fatboyslim

themartincard said:


> Good news: I received a shipping confirmation email five minutes ago, so it's good to know I made the cut! I never received an email with details about the particular coffee that's being sent out this month (I'm a religious junk mail-checker for exactly this reason). When was it sent?


It was sent yesterday. Like I said, fire has bean an email to confirm you're on their mailing list for the subscription.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mmmm.


----------



## jtldurnall

Will be interested to hear people's recipes for this, especially for aeropress and v60. Got a fair chunk of coffee to get through before I start on this but looking forward to it.


----------



## Phil104

Not at home to receive this - so will look toward to getting back and pleased I resisted buying a bag of KB beans this afternoon (although I was given four sample bags of KB). Had a very chewy Guatemalan V60 earlier so imagine that this edition of SSSS will be stunning brewed.


----------



## 2971

This came today. My wife left it on the radiator so I had to test it. It tasted so good I had to test it again!


----------



## 4515

Got mine today - sounds like a great bean


----------



## 2971

I'm on the IMM subscription as well as the SSSSS subscription. This week's IMM is the Finca Argentina, which is mentioned in the description for the Finca Manuela. Kind of cool. I've tried both already, and like both. Interesting how they are similar but also quite different.


----------



## Jez H

so, no further reviews of the $$$$? I've managed to hold off........so far. Maybe Friday.


----------



## 2971

Not sure I have the skills to do a "review", but I will say that the cacao descriptor is bang-on, and the SSSSS is absolutely delicious


----------



## Jez H

wintoid said:


> Not sure I have the skills to do a "review", but I will say that the cacao descriptor is bang-on, and the SSSSS is absolutely delicious


Thanks! Friday may not wait................


----------



## MSM

Mine arrived this morning but will wait a little while before trying it.


----------



## martinierius

ROK hand grinder dial on 8

17.5g finca manuela

Aeropress inverted and Filled to the brim with water at 93°C

Time between start pour and plunge: 2 minutes

I'm getting the Apple and banana but no cocoa/toffee.

Did enjoy it anyway!

Will try tomorrow again with preheated Aeropress.

Or maybe a longer steeptime?


----------



## Yes Row

I did 55g 45 sec soak 1 ltr of water, in the Brazen with a paper filter. I got choc and sweet fruit/slight "funk"

It was good, I'm going to up the dose to 58g and try for a little more "mouth" feel


----------



## 4515

Having put up with a kilo of beans that were ok but not great (a different roaster) I finally finished them and got to try this months SSSSS offering

Pulled an espresso, tasted and then made into a long black. First impressions ..... beeeeyoootiful !

This is not a light roasted acidic citrus bomb. Its chocolate caramel with a creaminess that caresses your tongue long after the drink has gone. There is the hint of acidity but it is only a hint that covers the front of your tongue.

It isnt trying to be clever, to challenge you, to be the next wave. Its just delivering a balanced really enjoyable coffee - and theres nothing wrong with that.

Welcome back SSSSS - Ive missed you. More of the same please.


----------



## 4515

Second opinion from Karl the postie

chocolate and caramel

grapefruit

really fruity

I didnt get the really fruity bit and the grapefruit as much as he did but hes used to milk based drinks


----------



## Jez H

Yep, agree with previous comments. Chocolate caramel. Who doesn't love those 2 together? Already relishing next months & I've only had 2 cups of this!


----------



## jkb89

Had the SSSS in aeropress this morning. Agree with the caramel. It seems to be really viscous, clings to your mouth. Lovely.


----------



## fatboyslim

Green Banana is an odd descriptor to me and one I wouldn't necessarily think it would be desirable. However my morning v60 has the green banana and it works just to slightly offset the thick fudgy caramel and rich cocoa flavours brilliantly! A very special coffee indeed!


----------



## jlarkin

I espresso'd up most of the bag. Really enjoyed it as an espresso, nice acidity with a sweet caramel taste and fruity hints

Made an espresso for a friend who has mainly had nespresso or chain coffees before, he looked shocked. He said, I've never had anything like this before. It's surprising, acidic, then lovely almost too much but I just want more...


----------



## Phil104

Wow. Just pulled an espresso with this, need to adjust the grind slightly - but a perfect antidote to a damp and gloomy Sunday - I don't have a refined palate - this is one massive chocolate hit with an aftertaste like just finishing a chunk of dark chocolate. This won't last long. It never does.


----------



## Jez H

My chocolate's turning fruity! Excellent!!


----------



## Yes Row

Just had the beans as espressos and chocolate and fruit as well. Very nice beans and not enough left!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I think this coffee REALLY shines via hand brew methods.

Made a few Chemex brews and for me that's where's its best, lovely aroma, dark choc, CINDER TOFFEE and delightful little zip of granny smith - especially once it's cooled.


----------



## Jez H

Nearly FeBrewuary........................


----------



## fatboyslim

RoAsted and posted today or tomorrow?


----------



## Doozerless

Just finished the Manuela last night. Timed nicely for Febrewary.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Head's up email received. Looks really interesting - black honey + natural.


----------



## Jez H

Yep, sounds like this one could be a bit special!


----------



## np123

Do black honey processes usually lend themselves to espresso or brewed?


----------



## Jez H

Somebody please say brewed!!


----------



## jlarkin

Espresso in my experience, I'll take it off you Jez

P.s. I have no clue


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jez H said:


> Somebody please say brewed!!


Brewed will put it through Chemex and Aeropress first then espresso.


----------



## np123

You're all wrong. I have no basis for that statement. But I only drink espresso so I'll be living in ignorance blissfully unaware if brewed is better!


----------



## Beanosaurus

np123 said:


> Do black honey processes usually lend themselves to espresso or brewed?


For the most part it doesn't really matter what the process or even the coffee is (if it is of specialty grade), though roast profiles can play a part in whether a given coffee may suit espresso more than brewed due to how soluble it may be.

HasBean usually try to optimise their roasts to make the bean available to consume by all brew methods while retaining as much of the raw characteristics of the coffee as possible.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Very much looking forward to this instalment tomorrow morning!


----------



## Phil104

The SSSS has landed and in my experience of all the other SSSS editions, they have worked differently well (if not wonderful*) as brewed or espresso. (*Of last year's editions there was only way that worked less well overall - to my taste but even then it was massively drinkable. Some months we were completely spoiled by what appeared in the cup.)


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> Espresso in my experience, I'll take it off you Jez
> 
> P.s. I have no clue


I'll risk it! But thanks for the offer!! ��


----------



## Jez H

Anybody dived in yet?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tomorrow morning for me - Chemex, naturally


----------



## Doozerless

Chemex this morning. Very 'juicy' brew but need to tighten up the grind a bit as it was a bit quick.


----------



## fatboyslim

This is another sensational coffee! Steve's notes are spot on but it took a couple of brews to really nail that fruity sweetness. Bright green apple is there and the butterscotch finish that lingers and just goes on and on is simply amazing! I'm at the point now where I wish I could fast forward to tomorrow morning for my next brew of this coffee! The smell of the beans, the smell that comes off the grinder and the flavours in the cup are all quite the sensory experience. A very special coffee! Thanks for sharing it Steve!


----------



## Jez H

If anybody nails an Aeropress recipe for these beans, feel free to spread the love. Yet to crack in to these, but can't wait!


----------



## jtldurnall

These are fantastic. Really delicious. Had the most fantastic long black a second ago, I'm about to get another one on.

As others have said, notes are spot on. I'd say it's a real 'classic' coffee. It's what I used to imagine a great coffee would taste like before I got into coffee. Its complex, but not overpowering or too unusual.

Delicious.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I don't know if you're familiar with the Foundry method but I've just made an Aeropress using a 13g dose and I am in sweetville, it's go this almost white wine boozy and concentrated apple juice thing going on - loving it!!


----------



## fatboyslim

I caught a cold and can no longer taste much of anything. Worst possible timing!


----------



## Beanosaurus

fatboyslim said:


> I caught a cold and can no longer taste much of anything. Worst possible timing!


I had one during the Foundry LSOL haha, I'm still coughing every now and then!


----------



## Jez H

Still holding off. Going to try my first brew with them tomorrow. I'm expecting great things.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Jez H said:


> Still holding off. Going to try my first brew with them tomorrow. I'm expecting great things.


Honestly, once you find the sweet spot it's ace!


----------



## jtldurnall

Another two great long blacks tonight. Will be gutted when this ends.


----------



## Jez H

Wow, sweet toffee fudge! Haven't found any fruit with this first brew, but incredibly sweet & just how I like my coffee!


----------



## martinierius

Tried this morning in the clever dripper. Ground with feldgrind 2 full turns from the point the burrs are 'stuck'.

25g, 400ml, 10 minutes steep time

Really loving it! And I'm actually getting the Butterscotch aftertaste which I didn't expect I would detect with my untrained palate


----------



## jlarkin

I'm finding this a very sweet coffee as well. Had one aeropress (14g water, 220g water, ~2min30 inc. press) and it was very nice indeed. Had several espresso and one topped up with about 30 ml of hot water. I need to try more aeropress but may be done with coffee today. From espresso/with added water I think it's quite a dark flavour to it, like cacao or something but always with a good sweetness as well. Happy with this one.


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> I'm finding this a very sweet coffee as well. Had one aeropress (14g water, 220g water, ~2min30 inc. press) and it was very nice indeed. Had several espresso and one topped up with about 30 ml of hot water. I need to try more aeropress but may be done with coffee today. From espresso/with added water I think it's quite a dark flavour to it, like cacao or something but always with a good sweetness as well. Happy with this one.


I agree. Very sweet. Cacoa with added sugar I'm getting. I'll tell you something though, those beans are big chaps!


----------



## jtldurnall

Jez H said:


> I agree. Very sweet. Cacoa with added sugar I'm getting. I'll tell you something though, those beans are big chaps!


Ha I know! I thought I'd mistakenly opened a bag of chocolate buttons at first!


----------



## jlarkin

Straightaway when I tipped them out I thought, huh they seem big. I've never paid that much attention to others though so didn't mention it


----------



## tambu

It's a pacamara - they are always large beans. If you have an IMM sub I think a washed version from the same farm was sent out last year (October time?).

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/9853842-pacamaras

James Hoffman's book is great for picking up info like this, if you fancy a read.


----------



## Jez H

Not long now....


----------



## Beanosaurus

Jez H said:


> Not long now....


Can't wait, I absolutely demolished the last lot!


----------



## robashton

I didn't really like the last #sssss and neither did anybody over here in Tokyo, it tasted dirty and a little hollow;

I'm wondering if perhaps it didn't like the transit.


----------



## fatboyslim

robashton said:


> I didn't really like the last #sssss and neither did anybody over here in Tokyo, it tasted dirty and a little hollow;
> 
> I'm wondering if perhaps it didn't like the transit.


I loved last month's. Butterscotch, green apple and fruity acidity! Yum! I've taken fresh beans in hand luggage before and noticed considerable drop off on brewing them. I'd put it down to the long haul flight.

Start getting excited about March's and don't take them on any flights!


----------



## Phil104

Maybe it was the transit or the Tokyo water (but you probably controlled for that). These beans were far from hollow or dirty to my taste. All the editions of SSSSS have varied from blitzingly good to great with only one that I could have have taken or left. Roll on March.


----------



## jtldurnall

Last months was one of my favourite beans I've tried. Ever.


----------



## robashton

fatboyslim said:


> I loved last month's. Butterscotch, green apple and fruity acidity! Yum! I've taken fresh beans in hand luggage before and noticed considerable drop off on brewing them. I'd put it down to the long haul flight.
> 
> Start getting excited about March's and don't take them on any flights!


Annoyingly im still here in March and will get them sent here!

the coffee shipped over via la cabra and coffee collective survived fine, but neither me or the local baristas could pull anything good out of the has bean (the Escosia I took in my checked luggage was fine!)

booo, sad times - fingers crossed for the next one


----------



## Yes Row

I have just made a ltr in the Brazen and have to say is up there with the best brewed coffee I have had. I had not used it for a couple of weeks as I was not overly impressed at the beginning and the posts yesterday made me have another try

Still have 100g left. Happy days!

55g to ltr 45s pre infusion. 96'


----------



## Jez H

Hmmmm, it's the 1st tomorrow & still no e-mail.............


----------



## jlarkin

I was just wondering if I'd missed anything on this, I guess not


----------



## jlarkin

Email just in. An El Sal pulped natural pacamara with "In the cup this is a*cloudy lemonade*of a coffee,*super clean*with a*silky mouthfeel*and*sweet lemon acidity.*"


----------



## fatboyslim

Damn it! I'm so wound up with what is yhe best blend of waters to balance clarity, flavour and mouthfeel. I'm not ready for a big mouthfeel coffee!


----------



## Jez H

Wouldn't normally choose something like this. I have an open mind, but not getting too excited......


----------



## jtldurnall

Jez H said:


> Wouldn't normally choose something like this. I have an open mind, but not getting too excited......


Completely agree. Expectations are low on this one, but we'll see. The only way is up!


----------



## robashton

Clean - I hope so; the last one was anything but.

i had some conversations with some friends who also had the last one who had the same experience as me, so not transit - really hope for better this time!


----------



## fatboyslim

About to make first v60 of this. Will report back shortly.


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew down the hatch. I think many of you may not absolutely love this one but for me its totally delicious. Cloudy lemonade is there but its all about the mouthfeel, which doesn't come out to play till its cooled considerably. No idea how it'll translate into espresso but for those with PIDs maybe brew at lower temps?


----------



## jtldurnall

Will probably regret this later, but just brewed myself a v60 of this up. Definitely getting all the notes with maybe some dark chocolate at the back? Really enjoyed it actually. Been drinking a lot of espresso based drinks recently so it made a nice change of pace. Very bright!

Was also once again struck by the giant size of the beans before I remembered the last one was a pacamara as well! Did a bit of research in one of my books and found out some info about this giant tastey bean for anyone interested:


----------



## fatboyslim

Have to admit that now these beans have settled a bit, whilst they are good, they aren't anything particularly special. Or perhaps I'm just not able to get the best out of them?


----------



## Jez H

Glad I swapped mine!


----------



## fatboyslim

I wonder why no one else is chiming in? I changed water to 1:1 Volvic/WE and this really brought out more sweetness and the silky mouthfeel that was lacking.

It is a delicious coffee but doesn't stand up to some of the out-of-this-world coffees from last year's SSSSS.


----------



## Phil104

I'm not chiming in because I haven't got to it yet - finishing off some rather exceptional Drop Bolivian.


----------



## jlarkin

Same, I've been hoping to get the EK worked out a little to make the most of this months 5XS


----------



## Beanosaurus

fatboyslim said:


> I wonder why no one else is chiming in? I changed water to 1:1 Volvic/WE and this really brought out more sweetness and the silky mouthfeel that was lacking.
> 
> It is a delicious coffee but doesn't stand up to some of the out-of-this-world coffees from last year's SSSSS.


I like it, unusual flavour given it's varietal and process method. Yet to 'spro it, though it should be good straight up.


----------



## tambu

I'm yet to open it too, as I'm still finishing off the Migongo from IMM a couple of weeks ago and my wife is drinking the Brazilian IMM from last Saturday.


----------



## jtldurnall

Haven't been able to replicate that first cup in the v60, for some reason subsequent cups have been much muddier. Can confirm it works as a spro though. Big hit of that lemonade.


----------



## quaver84

I've had some good results in a cappuccino using 14g beans (from usual 18g).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Not really got this through Chemex. As an espresso pulled just over 1:2 the cloudy lemon comes over in buckets - works equally well as a flat white.


----------



## Beanosaurus

As a V60 getting a similar sweetness to lemon sherbets BUT using the whole lemon, peel 'n all.

It's very pronounced, the mouthfeel is what I can describe as "dissolving" kind of like candy floss with a muted tang as fades.

I did a 30g dose with 500g water @ 95c but competely forgot to note the time.


----------



## jlarkin

I had it in the Behmohr Brewer this morning, didn't find it that acidic but nice sweetness and hint of lemon. I'll try that again in the morning


----------



## jlarkin

Accidentally got the strongest drip brew EVER* this morning. No real tasting notes but at least I'll hopefully remember to go coarser next time. Was 1.5 TDS and 24.68 EY

*note this claim is in no way substantiated


----------



## 4515

Finally got the lemon notes with this one. First few cups I got no citrus hints - just a much bolder coffee.

This mornings is a lot less gutsy and much cleaner

I'm enjoying it for what it is but its not my favourite #SSSSS


----------



## FranD

Finally got into these today. First, a couple of espressos this morning (18>36 in 32) and got some pleasant acidity rounded off with a surprisingly smooth body, not quite as bright as I was expecting, but nice. Any particularly successful ratios here?

Just having an aeropress now. Didn't do much for me to begin with, but cooling seems to have brought out some bitter lemon. Like it!


----------



## Phil104

Just got to this, too, and quite a contrast to another El Salvador (Santa Julia, which is Bourbon rather than the SSSSS Pacamara) and as an espresso, an immediate and distinct lemon - at 17>34 in 36ish (varied slightly while I got the grind right). I enjoyed this as a contrast - it did seem bright - a good Spring taste. I'm looking forward to trying it as brewed.


----------



## Jez H

Fingers crossed for something special for April....................


----------



## Jez H

Should be getting an e-mail tomorrow.......


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> Should be getting an e-mail tomorrow.......


Let's see what treats Steve will share with us from his secret stash!


----------



## Jez H

I think Steve's stash must be empty.......


----------



## Doozerless

Steve tweeted earlier that the coffee is roasted and posted but he's having some problems with the email.


----------



## Jez H

Excellent news!


----------



## Doozerless

Check your email!


----------



## Obsy

Really looking forward to this coffee, sounds right up my street. Just hope I can do it justice!


----------



## Jez H

I like the sound of pear & chocolate!


----------



## jlarkin

Mine arrived today, hmmm I officially have too much coffee! But I'll do my best to cope.


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> Mine arrived today, hmmm I officially have too much coffee! But I'll do my best to cope.


Life can be tough. Hang in there.


----------



## Phil104

I am looking forward to this - had a flavour packed coffee from Bolivia at the end Feb and if this is anything like that one, it will be brilliant.


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew of this today, 14g v60 - 230g beverage weight in 2:40. This is delicious, seriously seriously delicious. I wasn't getting the citriusiness that Steve describes on the first few sips but let this puppy cool down a bit. The citriusiness is zesty and yum, the pear sweetness is there and marries very well with the chocolate but its really all about that finish. You want to chew that mouthfeel.

(still drinking as I write this)...zestiness keeps intensifying as the brew cools. Wow! Very different to the LSOL Rave brew I made earlier but slightly more elegant and just as yummy!

I encourage everyone to dive straight into these! Thanks once again for sharing your secret stash with us Steve!


----------



## fatboyslim

Has no one else tried these? Really? Second brew today was another outstanding one. Someone else get involved.


----------



## Obsy

I'm looking forward to getting home and trying these. Aeropress, Brazen or espresso, I think these will be amazing


----------



## Jez H

First Aeropress with these today. A little underwhelming to be honest. Maybe jumped the gun a little early. Getting subtle pear & citrus along with a little cacoa. And the flavour didn't hang around on the tongue long either. Better to come methinks......


----------



## Jez H

Sorry to be a party pooper, but not keen on these. Not really getting anything exciting from them at all. Tried paper & metal filter. Longer & shorter brew times. Not for me.


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper, but not keen on these. Not really getting anything exciting from them at all. Tried paper & metal filter. Longer & shorter brew times. Not for me.


What? What water are you using? I'm using 50:50 waitrose essential and volvic. This is a simply delicious coffee!

14g v60, 40g pre-infuse for 40 seconds with some wiggling, 230ml total brew volume. Total brew time 2:40. Mediumish drip grind.


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> What? What water are you using? I'm using 50:50 waitrose essential and volvic. This is a simply delicious coffee!
> 
> 14g v60, 40g pre-infuse for 40 seconds with some wiggling, 230ml total brew volume. Total brew time 2:40. Mediumish drip grind.


20g Aeropress, pre-infuse 20 secs, brew time 2 mins, also tried 3, with paper filter & metal filter. Always use tap water. I'm coming off the back of the most incredible Maude Coffee Rosters Kenyan. So maybe expectations were too high. Just feeling this lacks depth for me.


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> 20g Aeropress, pre-infuse 20 secs, brew time 2 mins, also tried 3, with paper filter & metal filter. Always use tap water. I'm coming off the back of the most incredible Maude Coffee Rosters Kenyan. So maybe expectations were too high. Just feeling this lacks depth for me.


100% its your water. The Kenyan could probably power through it but this is a more subtle and delicate coffee. Try brewing your next aeropress with 50:50 WE and Volvic or 3:2 Volvice and Glaceau Smart Water if you don't live near a Waitrose. Also that is a very big dose for an aeropress. I doubt you're able to evenly extract all of that coffee in 2-3 minutes. Try 12-14g at first to get the taste right then you can up-dose.


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> 100% its your water. The Kenyan could probably power through it but this is a more subtle and delicate coffee. Try brewing your next aeropress with 50:50 WE and Volvic or 3:2 Volvice and Glaceau Smart Water if you don't live near a Waitrose. Also that is a very big dose for an aeropress. I doubt you're able to evenly extract all of that coffee in 2-3 minutes. Try 12-14g at first to get the taste right then you can up-dose.


Cheers mate. Will do. I appreciate the good advice.


----------



## Jez H

P.S: I'm 5 mins from a Waitrose!


----------



## Missy

Jez H said:


> P.S: I'm 5 mins from a Waitrose!


I think I'm about 3-4 hours from a waitrose dunno if I should be congratulating or commiserating you!


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> Cheers mate. Will do. I appreciate the good advice.


Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jez H

Will do!


----------



## Doozerless

The Gerardo Escobar is a really enjoyable cup (V60- 25g @ 250ml). That initial hit of orange citrus with the mellowing chocolate leading to a nice mouthfeel.

I have to say I'm enjoying this a lot more than the El Cherrito.


----------



## Phil104

Doozerless said:


> The Gerardo Escobar is a really enjoyable cup (V60- 25g @ 250ml). That initial hit of orange citrus with the mellowing chocolate leading to a nice mouthfeel.
> 
> I have to say I'm enjoying this a lot more than the El Cherrito.


That seems a high ratio of coffee to water - is that your general ratio for V60 or have you upped it for these beans?

I'm asking because I'm about to dive into these.


----------



## Doozerless

Sorry, it's a typo. It's 15g/250ml.


----------



## jlarkin

Just tried it in the Brazen. The smell before grinding, in the bag, seems really kind of earthy? Taste is good, not really getting any acidity but can tell what is meant by the pear note. Quite a dark taste (presumably chocolate - though that's never really clicked for me) upfront for me but nice sweetness and interest. I'm thinking it could be a good espresso, anybody tried?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanosaurus

Will be trying today via Aeropresso...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkT

Just wanted to ask is the SSSS only for selected few or is it for the IMM subscriber? Waiting for my first delivery of IMM tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtldurnall

MarkT said:


> Just wanted to ask is the SSSS only for selected few or is it for the IMM subscriber? Waiting for my first delivery of IMM tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a yearly subscription that started last year. I heard the rave reviews of the beans and jumped in this year and haven't been disappointed. Current bag is in the freezer though as I have just too many beans atm. I believe if the subscription does not fill up with the chosen few, then an email is sent out to IMM members around December, which is how I joined. You can't join halfway through the year unfortunately so you will have to wait until then if you want to sign up!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil104

jtldurnall said:


> It's a yearly subscription that started last year. I heard the rave reviews of the beans and jumped in this year and haven't been disappointed. Current bag is in the freezer though as I have just too many beans atm. I believe if the subscription does not fill up with the chosen few, then an email is sent out to IMM members around December, which is how I joined. You can't join halfway through the year unfortunately so you will have to wait until then if you want to sign up!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Assuming Steve decides to continue it&#8230; (I am also hoping that Foundry will start a prototype roast sub.)


----------



## MarkT

jtldurnall said:


> It's a yearly subscription that started last year. I heard the rave reviews of the beans and jumped in this year and haven't been disappointed. Current bag is in the freezer though as I have just too many beans atm. I believe if the subscription does not fill up with the chosen few, then an email is sent out to IMM members around December, which is how I joined. You can't join halfway through the year unfortunately so you will have to wait until then if you want to sign up!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. How much was the sub by the way?


----------



## jtldurnall

Off the top of my head it was about 70 quid?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil104

jtldurnall said:


> Off the top of my head it was about 70 quid?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


 A good 'top of the head' - it was £71.


----------



## MarkT

Thanks guys. I will look out for it next year then. If I ever get the chance to get in. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim

Finally unlocked another level of the pear sweetness. I knew it was there. 3:2 Volvic to Glaceau. 14g v60, lots of agitation during pre-infuse and after first 56g water.

Its such an elegant sweetness. Wasn't getting any of it before.


----------



## Phil104

Has anyone had this has espresso yet?


----------



## 4515

Just got into this as espresso this morning

Grind was way too tight but wasnt going to waste it. The shot has bags of sweetness and chocolate

It may be the longer timed shot thats done it but getting a hint of green apple acitidity

Another great offering


----------



## 4515

Second cup as a long black

Eased the grind back a bit

Getting loads of sweetness and less acidity

The pear is up front now - one of those ripe pears that dribbles juice down to your elbow

One of the best of the two SSSSSubscriptions for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Escobar espresso - 1:2 ratio. Thick dark chocolate with loads of lime sharpness but still sweet.


----------



## fatboyslim

Had a cracking aeropress of this today. Was a bit surprised by the depth of flavour! Almost out of these!!!


----------



## Phil104

This is right on the money - as filter, espresso and my wife reports, in a flatty. As a filter, a waft of orange and I get that lime and pear sweetness. The pear goes in an espresso and it's a bit more like one of those big, thick peal lemons that you get in the south of Italy (and probably elsewhere) that defy the idea of bitter lemon. A seriously good cup&#8230;and as good as anything I had at the coffee festival and better than a lot. Chapeau Has Bean and SSSSS.


----------



## FranD

The email is in... a little earlier this time round too!

"In the cup this reminds me of the classic British pudding, Spotted Dick! It starts with a sponge pudding sweetness joined by juicy raisins soaked in rum. As it comes to the end, there's a lovely hit of sweet allspice.

Country: Guatemala

Region: Antigua

City: Cuidad Vieja

Farm: Los Jocotales

Farmer: Alex Illescas

Altitude: 1,400 m.a.s.l.

Variety: Red Bourbon

Processing System: Natural"

Does anybody on last year's #SSSSS remember the farm? If I can get anything close to spotted dick, I'll be impressed.


----------



## JGF

From old emails and a hazy memory - assuming this is the one - was a real boozy banana hit:

"In the cup this is all *mashed up banana* - but a *sweet*, *soft*, *bruised* and *brown*one. There's a *boozy* edge to it, before taking a turn into *dried fruit* on the aftertaste - *raisins*, *sultanas* and yes, those little bits of *dried banana* too."


Country: *Guatemala*

Region: Antigua

Department: Sacatepéquez


Municipality: Ciudad Vieja

Farm: *Finca Ciudad Vieja*

Farmer: Alex Illescas

Altitude: 1,400 m.a.s.l.

Varietal: *Yellow Caturra*

Processing System: *Natural*


----------



## Jez H

This sounds so good!!


----------



## MarkT

I really really want to get onto it. Is it only in December? You could get on?


----------



## Daren

MarkT said:


> I really really want to get onto it. Is it only in December? You could get on?


Yeah, subscription renewals open in December (but it's a secret remember







). There are limited numbers and existing subscribers get an early heads up.


----------



## MarkT

I wonder if I bribe Steve with a bottle of really nice Red wine he might let me on? Maybe??? Lol


----------



## fatboyslim

This sounds great! I bet it arrives same time as a kilo of The Barn LSOL and I'll just have far too much excellent coffee to deal with!


----------



## JGF

That's what I'm hoping / I'm either heading off for a long weekend empty handed or armed with this and the barn lsol. Need to delay exit until after the post has arrived!


----------



## jtldurnall

Looking forward to this - the tasting notes sound right up my street. I'm in the same boat as you both, LSOL and SSSSS both get shipped to work, so I'll be eagerly waiting to see if the postie will sort me out for the weekend.


----------



## jkb89

This one sounds absolutely brill. Lets hope it lives up to the description!


----------



## Phil104

Much anticipatory drooling&#8230;.


----------



## jtldurnall

Just had a v60 of this: I was a bit dubious about the spotted dick tasting notes but I totally get it. The rum and the all spice too. Very tastey cup that mellows as it cools. Looking forward to more of this.


----------



## Yes Row

MarkT said:


> I wonder if I bribe Steve with a bottle of really nice Red wine he might let me on? Maybe??? Lol


Keep an eye on the Hasbean Facebook page. There were some mid year places up for grabs last week


----------



## MarkT

I was following them also on Twitter also and for some reason it didn't show up on my timeline.


----------



## Jez H

Must resist opening too soon........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

My, my - this is pretty epic. Ran it through Chemex. Once brewed,you get a lovely smell of steamed sponge pudding. Has a huge milk chocolate mouthfeel which is saying something for a Chemex brew. Tell tale natural boozyness is there - reminds me of Cadbury's Old Jamaica chocolate bar - milk chocolate with rum soaked raisins. Don't think I will be using any other brew method for this - doesn't get any better.


----------



## jlarkin

Just had a very nice Behmor brew of this. It's got a really big funky aroma to it, which made me a bit worried it would just be funk that I'd taste (so to speak) but it's a really nice balance. Choc taste with a bit of that added boozy quality and a really nice long lingering taste in the mouth. I thought I'd drunk too much coffee before this one but wanted to try it and now I fancy another!

I think I'll be brewing up a big batch for my drive up to the frozen north tomorrow (madchester).


----------



## Jez H

Crikey, just weighed out my first lot of beans for tomorrow morning & it actually smells like spotted dick or certainly a sponge pudding. Can't wait to brew this up tomorrow morning!


----------



## Jez H

Yep, this is a beautiful, sweet, sponge cake. Delicious.


----------



## fatboyslim

Finally had my first brew of this after being away since the day it arrived. Yummy, boozy and definitely rum and raisin.

I'm not getting a clear hit of spotted dick but I can see its hiding there somewhere.

I now have a really difficult choice every time I make coffee between this and the equally yummy but very different Barn LSOL.


----------



## 2971

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ran it through Chemex...
> 
> Don't think I will be using any other brew method for this - doesn't get any better.


Drinking mine from a Chemex and really enjoying it, having tried a few espressos less successfully. Came here to see the opinions, and found some reinforcement. Chemex all the way for me too.


----------



## Jez H

I'm expecting an e-mail any minute now...........

anything as good as last month I'll be happy.


----------



## jtldurnall

Tick tock...


----------



## jtldurnall

Check your inboxes - you got mail!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

..and brought to you courtesy North Tea Power in Manchester - always knew Wayne was a top bloke


----------



## FranD

Will certainly be enjoyed, but somewhat disappointing for a #SSSSS considering it's one that I can get more of just round the corner! Might top up and make a week of it.


----------



## Phil104

I can't get it round the corner so I will be enjoying it and still thinking it's pretty exclusive so far as I'm concerned but in the meantime I'm finishing off last month's SSSSS (May has been a slow coffee consuming month) and continuing to think it's bloomin' good. One thing my remarked on this morning is how sweet (flat white) it had become from a week or so ago.


----------



## FranD

Phil104 said:


> I can't get it round the corner so I will be enjoying it and still thinking it's pretty exclusive so far as I'm concerned but in the meantime I'm finishing off last month's SSSSS (May has been a slow coffee consuming month) and continuing to think it's bloomin' good.


Oh absolutely, I'm not complaining really. Got going with this month's this morning and think Steve really nailed the tasting notes; getting loads of really smooth, slightly salty and chocolately blueberry in espresso. Not often my unsophisticated palette can find what he waxes lyrical about. Going to pop into NTP later to see how close I can get to theirs, so should be interesting.


----------



## martinierius

Tried in aeropress yesterday and got the cocoa, some fruit and very salty taste at the end. Reminds me of peanut butter.

As espresso there was nothing salty but more fruit.


----------



## FranD

For anybody curious, NTP were running this at 18g > 28g in ~28sec today as espresso, same roast as our batch I think, really sweet, delicious cup of coffee.


----------



## Phil104

Thanks for that - will give that ratio a go in the interests of the so far elusive blueberries (trouble is I have blueberries in my morning porridge so that's undoubtedly influencing my taste).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

So far, have run two brews through Chemex using Glaceau/Buxton combo - underwhelming results taste-wise both times.

Just ran another Chemex using 100% Volvic - result - chalk and cheese. All three brews were checked for extraction yield and came in at 20% with a ratio of 31.3grms to 500grms of water. The Volvic brew produced a much more pronounced mouthfeel with loads of chocolate and hints of fruit. What came over in spades was the silky burned salty buttery finish. Very nice.


----------



## Phil104

An interesting experiment. I'll also try 100% Volvic rather than the 50:50 Volvic:WE - and via a pour over. Bloomin' good thread, this one.


----------



## Jez H

First brew for me this morning. A lovely coffee. Not picking out many flavours as such, but this is super smooth & sweet. Hoping more obvious flavours will reveal themselves over the coming week or 2.


----------



## h1udd

Yeah I am really liking this .... It's kind of bland in the way that there is no one overpowering flavour like grapefruit or cherries ... BUT, it's how really really coffee should taste, it's smooth, sweet, balanced to the point there is no low medium or highs it's just one perfectly rounded drink ... And carries this across whether it's cold brew, espresso or filter

its it's the sort of coffee o would buy for guests or as a house coffee in a shop ... Nothing exciting, but blooming lovely


----------



## Jez H

h1udd said:


> Yeah I am really liking this .... It's kind of bland in the way that there is no one overpowering flavour like grapefruit or cherries ... BUT, it's how really really coffee should taste, it's smooth, sweet, balanced to the point there is no low medium or highs it's just one perfectly rounded drink ... And carries this across whether it's cold brew, espresso or filter
> 
> its it's the sort of coffee o would buy for guests or as a house coffee in a shop ... Nothing exciting, but blooming lovely


you've summed it up perfectly!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The salt finish is unusual.


----------



## h1udd

Ooooh, how you getting a salt finish ... This in espresso or brewed .. What ratio ? Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex - 31.3grms > 500grms water. Using Volvic for this - normally use a Glaceau/Buxton mix but this did nothing for this SSSSS offering. Switching to Volvic made the tasting notes come alive - especially the curious salty end note.


----------



## h1udd

Hmm, looks like a stop for volvic on the way home .... Cheers


----------



## Phil104

Okay, I bashed through this - probably the second quickest SSSSS that I have finished and every which way it worked wonders: cafflano, sowden, pour over, flat white (for my wife), espresso and the last couple of espressos were totally chocolate. I never managed the salt finish - maybe it simply needs the Chemex (although whatever Steve used to get his tasting notes - maybe just cupping it - it's what he got). The last two editions have been a wonder.


----------



## FranD

Really enjoyed the smooth/slight saltiness of the finish... bit like a salted caramel kind aftertaste on the chocolate/blueberriness. Smashed through these and second bag I bought, only on espresso though. Great week.


----------



## Missy

Phil104 said:


> flat wife (for my wife), .


Do you just hit her repeatedly with the full bag until she's flat?


----------



## Phil104

Missy said:


> Do you just hit her repeatedly with the full bag until she's flat?


 I couldn't possibly comment although I have edited the reference. Autocorrect and careless proofreading has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Jez H

Ok, well in to these now. I have to say that I think this is just merely "average". No standout flavours or lingering aftertaste. It is sweet & smooth however. Really hoping for an African next month!


----------



## Jez H

I await the e-mail with baited breath.....

please let it be African!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Seems to be less excitement and general feedback about this year's SSSSS. Granted there were some truly outstanding coffees last year (Finca Buena Vista Reserva for me was just out of this world good), and none of this year's have quite been up to the same level in my opinion.

What are people's thoughts generally on this year's so far? Looking forward to my monthly brown bag of beans as always


----------



## jlarkin

I've been a bit underwhelmed overall. Decent coffee for sure but nothing particularly different or amazing that I recall so far


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> Seems to be less excitement and general feedback about this year's SSSSS. Granted there were some truly outstanding coffees last year (Finca Buena Vista Reserva for me was just out of this world good), and none of this year's have quite been up to the same level in my opinion.
> 
> What are people's thoughts generally on this year's so far? Looking forward to my monthly brown bag of beans as always


I can't lie. Unless there's a big turnaround in flavour (quality?) I won't be taking out any more subscriptions. This has kind of put me off. It feels like a monthly gamble. Nothing has blown me away, which is what I was expecting.


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> I can't lie. Unless there's a big turnaround in flavour (quality?) I won't be taking out any more subscriptions. This has kind of put me off. It feels like a monthly gamble. Nothing has blown me away, which is what I was expecting.


Last year's was a different affair altogether. Some truly remarkable coffees but I don't think we've received one in this category this year


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> Last year's was a different affair altogether. Some truly remarkable coffees but I don't think we've received one in this category this year


What a shame. I had such high hopes too. Lesson learned for me. Choose your own coffee. I wouldn't let somebody order for me in a restaurant!


----------



## Jez H

Still no e-mail! I hope they haven't run out of beans!


----------



## jtldurnall

Well... You wanted an African... The emails in!


----------



## Jez H

Yes, Ethiopian! My first love! Sounds bang on the money for me too. Very excited by this one.


----------



## jtldurnall

Only joined the sub this year so can't comment on the quality of last year's offerings. However, I think the sub for the year cost me about 70 pounds, which is still cracking value for the coffee. Have only really loved one, but the rest have always been very very drinkable. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## fatboyslim

I haven't received nowt! Perhaps Steve saw me badmouthing his SSSSS and has banned me ;(


----------



## jtldurnall

Ethiopia Sidamo Deri Kocha Washed

Hello!

Hey there! Yes it's me! Steve! Hiya! Missed me? Has been a whole month! But it doesn't feel like it, does it?!

I'm back once again with another delicious coffee from my secret stash, as always this email means that your coffee was roasted + posted today so should be with you super soon!

For the first time (I think?) on #SSSSS we're taking a trip to Ethiopia, exciting ey? Well, it is, and it also isn't in a way...sadly with Ethiopian coffees I can't get my hands on as much information as I usually like about a coffee so this newsletter won't be quite as long as usual. Maybe you'll enjoy having less waffle from me in your inbox this month? Let me know!

Buying from Ethiopia continues to be a challenge, but the cupping table continues to show me*some really amazing coffees. However, buying through the Ethiopian Commodity Exchange continues to be difficult if you require some traceability or back story with the coffees, you have to become a detective...good job I'm becoming quite good at spotting the clues!

This coffee comes from approximately*500 smallholder*farmers who have an average plot size of around*150 - 200*trees, and was processed at*the*Kebel Woreda Deri Kocha mill which is located on the border between the*Yirgacheffe and Hageremaryame provinces of Ethiopia.

The mill*is apparently named after the local river (Deri kochi), and at the height of the season*you'll find around about*70 people*working there.

The coffee is fully washed (predominantly with rain water) and the process goes a little like this...ripe cherries are delivered to mill*where initial pulping takes place, then there's an*18- 24*hour*ferment time in water to remove mucilage, then placed onto raised drying beds. Drying takes place for up to 2 weeks, until the moisture reaches 12%. The beans are then transported to Addis in parchment, then milled prior to shipping.

In the cup you're going to be wowed by thesweetness,*lemon sherbet*and*artificial blueberry*with some*flying saucer sweetsflying around above them! A massivelysweet*cup with some lovely*sweet floralsat the end. Have I said*sweet*enough?!

Country:*EthiopiaRegion:*SidamoMill:*Kebel Woreda Deri Kocha*Varietal:*Typica and local wild varietalsAltitude:*1,950 - 2,100 m.a.s.l.Processing:*Washed


----------



## jtldurnall

Voila


----------



## jlarkin

fatboyslim said:


> I haven't received nowt! Perhaps Steve saw me badmouthing his SSSSS and has banned me ;(


I didn't get one either


----------



## Phil104

My email popped through much later than the first reference on here. Different beans for different folks, I guess, I have been enjoying this year's sub as much as last. Maybe no standout ones yet, like last year but I haven't been disappointed. I also like the element of surprise - it has opened up my taste buds to some producers and regions that I probably wouldn't have chosen to buy.


----------



## 2971

I've got the coffee but not the email, weird!


----------



## fatboyslim

wintoid said:


> I've got the coffee but not the email, weird!


Yeh coffee arrived this morning. Taste notes are almost identical to the Foundry Kenyan Ngunguru AA that I bought to tie me over until this arrived. So much sherbert!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Well looking forward to this one!


----------



## jtldurnall

Just brewed this up in a v60. First hot coffee in a while as have been enjoying the cold brew over the last few weeks. Delightful. Loads of sherbert, and a cacao hit which I love at the back. Delicious. Recipe 19g coffee, 30ml Bloom 30 seconds, then pour it all in slowly in circles and tap the v60 when you've finished pouring.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Brewed up last month's as a V60 and that's where it shined. Tried my best with the Aeropress but was too indistinct. Using the Feldgrind was also a factor but it was soooo much better.

And for this month's washed Ethiopian I am very happy, super sweet with nice and interesting acidity among the balance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex using Volvic - took five and a half minutes to filter through and that with a bit of encouragement by lifting up the Chemex filter to speed up things up so expected the brew would come in way over-extracted. Surprised to find extraction yield was bang on the money at 20.3%. Subtle floral notes and black tea, then a long lemon sherbet notes finish that goes on and on. Delightful.


----------



## Jez H

Best yet for me. Sweet lemon with a hint of Thornton's toffee. Lovely.


----------



## Yes Row

62.5g into 1ltr 30s pre infusion at 95degrees in Brazen. Really really good. Real sweetness but balanced in bitter sweet way. Very pleased with these beans. I agree, best yet.

In fact have pointless picture


----------



## Beanosaurus

Yes Row said:


> 62.5g into 1ltr 30s pre infusion at 95degrees in Brazen. Really really good. Real sweetness but balanced in bitter sweet way. Very pleased with these beans. I agree, best yet.
> 
> In fact have pointless picture


Wowzer, do you use a Kalita filter or the standard when you make these massive brews? Didn't know the Brazen was capable of such gigantic brewing.


----------



## jlarkin

Don't know about the kalita filter but think it's supposed to do up to 1.2 litres with the basket that comes with it.


----------



## Yes Row

Only 55g with a Kalita. It's about at its limit though


----------



## fatboyslim

Bets on when email arrives? I'm saying late tomorrow for delivery Saturday hopefully. Hope its a cracker!


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Bets on when email arrives? I'm saying late tomorrow for delivery Saturday hopefully. Hope its a cracker!


How about late tonight for delivery on Saturday or Monday and with confidence that it will be a cracker however it's prepared.


----------



## Jez H

Going away on the 6th of August. So this will be my "holiday coffee". My fingers are tightly crossed!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha I was right. Did everyone get the email? For those that haven't received it yet Steve said you may have accidentally been deleted from their email subscription list and to add yourself again here

https://confirmsubscription.com/h/j/E71F629291172D3A

Sounds like a very smooth chocolately coffee this month. Possibly a better espresso?


----------



## Yes Row

Got the beans, not the email, so have followed link above

Can somebody copy and paste the email so I can have a read please?


----------



## jlarkin

Steve's Super Secret Stash Subscription

August, 2016.

Picture missing (Ale's face)

El Salvador Finca Argentina Fincona 1*Pulped Natural Bourbon

If you weren't scared by seeing a giant Ale face in your inbox then you're braver than me!

Hello everyone! Hello hello hello : )

So I need to start off this month with an apology, we found a gremlin and it had been up to no good. Usually this email gets sent out to all you lovely #SSSSS subscribers but last month it didn't head in all the directions it was supposed to, turns out the little gremlin we caught unsubscribed about half of the people on the list so lots missed out on hearing about the coffee last month. And it gets worse, I can't re-add those people on my end : ( "why are you telling us this Steve? We're all OK!" well yes indeed but this is where I need your help! I know that a fair few of you have friends either in the real world or online that also subscribe to #SSSSS and if you do, can you check to see if they're 1 of the unlucky few that the gremlin attacked? If they're not, yippee! If they are, I have a fix! Link link link...

https://confirmsubscription.com/h/j/E71F629291172D3A

Can you send them that link please? If they enter their name and email address they'll be re-added to the list and so can re-board the #SSSSS newsletter funbus for the rest of the year! Thank you in advance for your help on this, I am really sorry to ask, will be posting about this on Twitter and Facebook to try and catch those that the gremlin attacked, really hoping I can get everyone back on the list as I MISS THEM!

As always this email means you have a bag of #SSSSS coffee on the way to you! The coffee for this month was roasted today, bagged and packed by my wonderful dispatch team (the real heroes of Has Bean!) and is now in the hands of Royal Mail heading towards you lucky lucky lot!

I suppose you want to know what the coffee is? Well, I kinda told you at the top of the email! But we're off to see a very good friend of mine Alejandro Martinez!

Picture missing

It's a name you've heard before and a face you've seen before, especially if you've been a Has Bean website customer for a little bit! I think I'm privileged to work with Ale on the level that I get to, it's rare to meet someone so very randomly and then form such a great relationship both on a business level and a personal level. Ale is a very dear friend to me and also grows freaking delicious coffee! How many of your friends grow freaking delicious coffee? : p

Some of you will have heard the story of how I came to meet Ale and some of you won't, for those unfamiliar with Mr Martinez read on!

The first time we came across Finca Argentina was via*a very well presented sample that just landed on my doorstep. It came from someone who had visited the farm and offered to try to help find a buyer for them in the UK. We get lots of these, and we normally give them a try on the cupping table but find they are just not good enough for us to stock. This one was quite different: the quality was amazing. So initially we stocked it, although we knew very little about it.

Since that day, I've been to see Alejandro many*times in El Salvador. During the last two visits I*stopped at his house with his family and enjoying a day at the beach. Alejandro has also been to see us in Stafford twice. We have worked with him on projects (some projects were successful, others we will brush over); we have also told him what we would like to see from the farm (some ideas he took on board, others he didn't - he's the farmer, after all).

Most importantly, he has become a very very good friend, and he is someone whose coffee I love and company I enjoy. Alejandro took over running the farm from his father a few years ago, having returned to El Salvador after travelling around the world as an investment banker. A very intelligent guy and a very good businessman, he understood the farm needed to step up in work if it was to flourish: lots of work has gone into making this cup the quality one it has become.

This year we've seen a lot lot lot less coffee from Finca Argentina because of the problems it's facing in El Salvador, a few years ago the farm suffered massively with leaf rust and it's still recovering today. Not too long ago we had an incredible amount of lots from Ale from all the different plots (tablons) of the farm but this year some are teeny tiny, some are even too small for #SSSSS!

This coffee comes from one of the lowest parts of the farm farm called Fincona 1 that is about 8 manzanas (13.8 acres) and is the least productive of all the tablones. The altitude is from 1,100 to 1,200 m.a.s.l. and is 70% Bourbon, 20% Pacas and 10 % of this varietal Catimor. Alejandro tends to use this part of the farm to experiment as it has not always produced the best cup profile.*

Pictures missing

For August we've got a super comfort coffee, something you can get a mug of and sit back, relax, sip, slurp and before you know it the mug will be empty. Beautiful as brewed and so very seductive as espresso!

In the cup this is a super*chocolate fest,*milk*chocolate*on more*chocolatewith a wonderfully*creamy body*which makes it such a very*easy*drinkingcoffee. There's a delicate and*juicy satsuma*acidity*but this coffee is all about the*comfort, so*easy*drinking, you'll be trying to sip from an empty mug*before you know it!

Country:*El Salvador*Region: Apaneca-Ilamatepec Mountain rangesNearest City:*Turin, AhuachapanFarm:*Finca ArgentinaOwner: Alejandro MartinezAltitude: 1,100 - 1200 m.a.s.l.Tablon:*Fincona 1Processing:*Pulped NaturalVarietal:*Bourbon

Picture missing

(me, Ale & Petesey on Finca Argentina)

So there you have it my friends, delicious Ale coffee! Chuggable loveable huggable Ale! You all know I love a bit of social media love but this month don't just be hashtagging#SSSSS, make sure to send some love Ale's way either on Instagram*https://www.instagram.com/alefincaargentina*or on Twitter*https://twitter.com/fincaargentina*as he'd genuinely love to hear from you all!

Until next time folks...so long, and thanks for all the fish


----------



## Yes Row

Thanks @jlarkin


----------



## fatboyslim

Smell from the bag is super! Won't try till tomorrow now as its beer o'clock


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew was quite nice but was very roasty. The beans also look a little dark. Hopefully the roastiness will settle down in a few days.


----------



## 2971

Is it the same as the Finca Argentina we had from IMM about 3 weeks ago?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No. That was San Jose washed bourbon. SSSSS is a natural pulped bourbon.


----------



## 2971

The Systemic Kid said:


> No. That was San Jose washed bourbon. SSSSS is a natural pulped bourbon.


In my defense, the dog punctured the packaging before I could get to it, so it's been in a tupperware tub. Haven't got used to this "having a dog" malarkey yet. Saturday morning Hasbean delivery is more exciting than it used to be though


----------



## jlarkin

Anybody tried it yet? I had a first attempt in the Brazen Brewer just now. Not very pleasant but was well under-extracted so will have to try again in a moment. Very upsetting to throw away a big brew, I should have put my solubility checks in place that I've been considering for a while!


----------



## Beanosaurus

jlarkin said:


> Anybody tried it yet? I had a first attempt in the Brazen Brewer just now. Not very pleasant but was well under-extracted so will have to try again in a moment. Very upsetting to throw away a big brew, I should have put my solubility checks in place that I've been considering for a while!


Not yet, though tasting notes don't suggest anything particularly exciting.

Won't knock till I try it but it just seems destined for espresso, whereas most of my SSSSS's have been largely had as brewed.

Reckon it'd make a nice cold brew but I don't have the kit to do so.


----------



## JGF

I tried a v60 on my standard settings earlier and it drew through ridiculously quickly in about half the time I was expecting. Will tighten it up and try again later when I get a chance as this one is not great.


----------



## jlarkin

I got very low extraction from the second brew as well, even after tightening up a fair bit. 'Ware any brewers out there...


----------



## fatboyslim

My second brew this morning in kalita, was still getting roasty smells during the brew and a bit in the taste. I'm tempted to say that this coffee has been ever so slightly overdeveloped? Draw down time is a bit fast even after tightening the grind.

Anyone else care to comment in the roast?


----------



## jlarkin

I'm always hesitant to say such things, as I fear my knowledge isn't quite enough to say for sure, but I tend to agree.

Certainly it's not really to my tastes. I might try a long steep in the morning to see if I can tease more from it. It was OK as espresso and the two other brews I did were well under extracted so all I got was a kind of roasty quality in the cup and not much else. Might be good with milk - if I only I generally did that!


----------



## jtldurnall

Uh oh. I was going to be taking this one on holiday with me. I may have to get something else by the sounds of it!


----------



## JGF

Agree with Joe above - my second effort was pretty much exactly the same as my first although I'm sure that says more about my brewing skills.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Haven't cracked this open yet as I'm away. Will refract to check extraction yields which show if the bean is under developed.


----------



## jlarkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Haven't cracked this open yet as I'm away. Will refract to check extraction yields which show if the bean is under developed.


I did two brazen brews, one with a slightly coarser than my usual starting point and one with a slightly finer than my general starting point. I was quite coarse starting as I've had a couple of kenyans that have been really soluble.

The EY for both was less than 16% and oddly the TDS was the same (I did change the brew size slightly for the second one).


----------



## 2971

Weird. I was expecting to come here and see people raving about this coffee. I just cracked it open and had a delicious cortado with it. I don't have the science to talk about low extraction, but I can say that the stream from my Cremina looked worryingly blonde from the start, but the taste was great. My favourite SSSSS for a while.


----------



## Phil104

I haven't tried it yet although it sounds like it benefits from a rest - maybe even for brewed although I know that shouldn't be the case. Any time up until about now seemed a bit soon for espresso.


----------



## Yes Row

Just had a couple of espressos and getting pretty much the flavours of the packet notes. Very creamy

Enjoyed them


----------



## fatboyslim

I did say I wonder if it would be better suited to espresso. I'm going to purchase some other beans from a cafe to drink now and rest these for a week or so.

The nice flavours are there and are recognisable but for me they are resting on a roasty flavour that just needs to bugge* off!


----------



## Jez H

No "wow" coffees as yet for me from this subscription.


----------



## fatboyslim

Might have been a big eager to criticise. Beans seem to have calmed down a bit now and this morning's brew is very smooth and chocolatey. Wish I knew more about roasting and different varietal properties post-roast


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just put this through Chemex which came out at 20.8% extraction yield. Lots of dry ashy bitter roasty notes overwhelming the delicate orangey notes. Not great at all.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just put this through Chemex which came out at 20.8% extraction yield. Lots of dry ashy bitter roasty notes overwhelming the delicate orangey notes. Not great at all.


Totally what I was facing in the first few brews but every kalita brew since yesterday has been super yummy chocolate with the hint of orange acidity.

I've been grinding the coffee first, shaking it up in the grind chamber and leaving it to sit whilst I boil water, rinse water etc.

Persist with it, its a yummy coffee after all!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Interesting.


----------



## jlarkin

Are you guys having to grind finer, for your brews, as well though or not really? I did one more behmor this morning, hoping it would have settled but still really low extraction. Less roast coming through but I didn't get great flavour.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Grinding at 15 on the EK which is about 'average' for many beans I've put through for Chemex. Coarsest (rare) I've gone is 18 and finest is 13 with most beans coming in between 14-16.


----------



## jlarkin

Hmmmm that's strange. I did another brew, grind finer - essentially as fine as I ever have done for behmor - and didn't really get a higher extraction. I'll try finer still, for interest sake, but seems something Is up with mine. Other coffees, still extracting well with coarser grind.


----------



## jlarkin

Ground finer still, did another brew and shot from 17% to 23% EY. Grrrr coffee can be so annoying. It wasn't unpleasant but not great.

I'll find a happy middle ground with the last few grams I'm sure (have enough for a few more attempts still though).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Going to try it as a Sowden long brew later and see how it performs.


----------



## Phil104

My son has been down for a weekend of cycling and we have pretty much worked our way through this as brewed through the Ratio 8. To begin with I ground it finer than usual and it has been lovely in the cup - certainly not a big chocolate hit but a softer chocolate orange and perfect in the warm and sunny weather across the weekend. He thought it was great.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I'm going to this tonight:

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/steve-leighton-has-bean-tickets-26958851651

"Steve Leighton from Has Bean will be back for his annual coffee talk at Brew Lab, this year at Brew Lab's August pop-up on Victoria Street.

Steve will be talking about his recent trip to Ethiopia and a new natural coffee that they brought directly from the processing station. Following that, we'll be testing Steve's knowledge from his many origin trips by playing a game of coffee roulette! Sound intriguing?"

What should I ask him?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just put this through a Sowden - 30 min brew. For interest, filtered half through V60 to compare to the unfiltered Sowden. The V60 didn't have any ashy bitter notes. Orangey notes barely visible save for a tingle on the tongue. The unfiltered Sowden had a bit more orange present. Extraction yield was 22.5%.


----------



## jlarkin

Gerrard Burrard said:


> I'm going to this tonight:
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/steve-leighton-has-bean-tickets-26958851651
> 
> "Steve Leighton from Has Bean will be back for his annual coffee talk at Brew Lab, this year at Brew Lab's August pop-up on Victoria Street.
> 
> Steve will be talking about his recent trip to Ethiopia and a new natural coffee that they brought directly from the processing station. Following that, we'll be testing Steve's knowledge from his many origin trips by playing a game of coffee roulette! Sound intriguing?"
> 
> What should I ask him?


I think they seem to be roasting some beans darker or to fuller development recently(is) so wondered if that's the case and if it's roasting evolution, or beans driving this or something else.

Also sounds great, enjoy.


----------



## drude

Just opened my bag of this. Made an espresso - 15.8 in, 32.2 out in 29 seconds. Foul, burnt taste in the foreground. Getting a little of the orange afterwards, but of all the coffees I've had from Has Bean (60+ varieties) this is easily the one I've liked least. Very disappointing - I've normally had excellent results from their beans from the first brew.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I spoke briefly to Steve last night after his excellent talk about his recent trip to Ethiopia to take part in the 2016 Taste of Harvest.

View attachment 22182


Firstly news directly relevant to this thread: he says he intends to run #SSSS (or something similar) again next year. It's a lot of work for the team at Has Bean but he knows many customers have really enjoyed the subscription.

Prompted by @jlarkin I asked about Has Bean's approach to roasting. The answer was "we roast to get the best from each bean". There's been no decision to roast darker or lighter in general and Steve is still surprised by the range of opinion about Has Bean roast profiles (some say light, others say dark). In terms of quality control, they are committed to cupping after each batch as the profile can change as the green beans age.

Finally, I can highly recommend the Ana Sora Guji Natural which we tasted - very floral with delicious blueberry acidity (I couldn't quite taste the Parma Violets he described!).


----------



## Phil104

drude said:


> Just opened my bag of this. Made an espresso - 15.8 in, 32.2 out in 29 seconds. Foul, burnt taste in the foreground. Getting a little of the orange afterwards, but of all the coffees I've had from Has Bean (60+ varieties) this is easily the one I've liked least. Very disappointing - I've normally had excellent results from their beans from the first brew.


That's disappointing but there's clearly something going on with this. I've got good results as brewed and I'm probably not going to try it as an espresso.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Might have to ristretto this...


----------



## fatboyslim

I know it goes against everything you've learnt but just try grinding this for espresso or brewed and leaving it to rest for awhile before brewing/pull a shot.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Changed over to Glaceau/Buxton mix. What a difference. Extraction yield bang on 20% - wonderfully sweet and moreish with a zingy tangerine finish. Like drinking a comfort blanket.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Changed over to Glaceau/Buxton mix. What a difference. Extraction yield bang on 20% - wonderfully sweet and moreish with a zingy tangerine finish. Like drinking a comfort blanket.


What ratio of Glaceau to Buxton? I always use Glaceau and Volvic 50:50 or sometimes 40:60 (because the tiny glaceau bottle always runs out before volvic one).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Running 3:1 Glaceau to Buxton - so, go through a lot of Glaceau which I bulk buy in packs of 12.


----------



## Phil104

Although I wasn't going to make this as an espresso, I though why not and I just have (50%Volvic:50%Waitrose Essential; 17gm>34gm in 36 seconds via the LI) and I'm glad. The initial sip was chocolate but that quickly gave way to a distinct citrus - a slightly sharp (maybe that's your 'zingy', SK) tangerine but as it cooled right down (I forgot I hadn't quite finished it) my last sip was intensely chocolate. Yesterday in the office I used this with the Cafflano and they were both good. I really think this has got better the more it has rested.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Running 3:1 Glaceau to Buxton - so, go through a lot of Glaceau which I bulk buy in packs of 12.


I tried this ratio this morning with Foundry Finca San Francisco and I found that it somewhat diminished the juicy (pineapple?) taste compared to volvic and glaceau 50:50. I'll give it another few goes just to make sure it wasn't a poorly extracted brew.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Found this in my holiday apartment in Paris and tried to make a coffee with it haha...

It's such a bizarre contraption, you have to push down on the top to compress a spring that lets the brewed coffee flow though otherwise the water just sits in there leading to a massive over-extraction.

This is the ill-conceived bastard love child of a Moccamaster and a Clever Dripper. I'm not sure if it's even a percolator or not, just weird!!


----------



## Phil104

The look of it is a bit of a give away but I'm sure if you put your mind to it you could get a good drink out of it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Phil104 said:


> The look of it is a bit of a give away but I'm sure if you put your mind to it you could get a good drink out of it.


Used the Aeropress instead haha...


----------



## Phil104

Beanosaurus said:


> Used the Aeropress instead haha...


The power of lateral thinking&#8230;.and access to an aeropress (although I'm sure, like me, you carry one wherever you go).


----------



## fatboyslim

Wonder if we'll get this before bank holiday?


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> Wonder if we'll get this before bank holiday?


Possibly. But I don't get as excited as I used to now.


----------



## fatboyslim

Not coming before bank holiday ???


----------



## Jez H

All very quiet! I hope this means they are preparing something staggeringly good.


----------



## Phil104

Jez H said:


> All very quiet! I hope this means they are preparing something staggeringly good.


Undoubtedly&#8230; it will be a Steve's super secret subscription september special.


----------



## fatboyslim

Phil104 said:


> Undoubtedly&#8230; it will be a Steve's super secret subscription september special.


Steve's suspicious silence suggesting something super special super secret stash subscription


----------



## Jez H

Steve's stash stolen? Still silence. Shame.


----------



## jtldurnall

Sure Steve'll say something soon!


----------



## Jez H

Suspect so.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sssss september seen!


----------



## jtldurnall

Sounds seriously satisfying!


----------



## fatboyslim

Sounds scrumptious!


----------



## Jez H

Suspecting staggering shots.


----------



## Jez H

In all seriousness, if this lives up to Steve's tasting notes it will be a knockout!


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> In all seriousness, if this lives up to Steve's tasting notes it will be a knockout!


Argh you broke the SSSSSS madness! Shame on you! But yeah I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> Argh you broke the SSSSSS madness! Shame on you! But yeah I'm pretty excited about this one.[/quote
> 
> seriously sorry Slim.


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew....its a stunner. Everything you'd expect from a quality bean of this provenance.

Can see it needing a bit of a rest for 'spro-ing.


----------



## Jez H

fatboyslim said:


> First brew....its a stunner. Everything you'd expect from a quality bean of this provenance.
> 
> Can see it needing a bit of a rest for 'spro-ing.


i'm genuinely excited by this bean, so that's good to hear! Aeropressing mine & planning on resting it a week. Will report back......


----------



## MSM

Anyone else have all the beans spilled out into the red postage bag?

Does not appear the coffee bag was sealed at all









Quick edit - obviously I will still use them!


----------



## Jez H

MSM said:


> Anyone else have all the beans spilled out into the red postage bag?
> 
> Does not appear the coffee bag was sealed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick edit - obviously I will still use them!


I do hope not! Mine will be here later!


----------



## Yes Row

This is what 4.5 hours does to a bag in an aeroplane hold!

I'm in the sunshine and will post some arty shots of my brews later in the hols


----------



## Yes Row

Sat waiting patiently for this. Mind you the view is a distraction.

The smell of blueberries from the bag is incredible!

Guess work though...forgot my scales


----------



## fatboyslim

Could it be the Mediterranean? I've taken my hausgrind and ccd on holiday before but I was let down by quality of water from a water boiler...

Next time I'll be taking some pre-blended glaceau/volvic in my suitcase lol


----------



## Jez H

My coffees were like chalk & cheese from being on holiday in North Yorkshire using hard water. A completely different brew when back home!


----------



## Yes Row

Just using local bottled here and these beans and Rave Suarez are coming out well. This batch of SSSS beans are the nads. Great blueberry and sweet too

I think I could convert to 100% brewed.


----------



## Phil104

MSM said:


> Anyone else have all the beans spilled out into the red postage bag?
> 
> Does not appear the coffee bag was sealed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick edit - obviously I will still use them!


Mine arrived safe and sound and in the bag - your beans are obviously so keen to be used that they got too eager and burst their bag. (i know this is old news but our internet has been broken for the last nine days.)


----------



## Phil104

Yes Row said:


> Just using local bottled here and these beans and Rave Suarez are coming out well. This batch of SSSS beans are the nads. Great blueberry and sweet too
> 
> I think I could convert to 100% brewed.


&#8230;.steady on&#8230;


----------



## Jez H

Definitely the best this year. First brew this morning. Gentle natural booziness mixed with fruit. Not sure I'm picking up blueberry yet, but I am drinking it a tad hot, so it may come later. Looking forward to finishing this bag off!


----------



## Jez H

Ok, bit of an update. Still a decent brew, but having re-evaluated I feel it lacks depth. No lingering finish or aftertaste. I'd call it a "1 hit coffee". Sweet, slightly acidic fruit, obviously a natural, then it's gone. Am I being overly harsh? Maybe, but I was expecting at least the odd bag of exceptional coffee & for me there hasn't been one as yet.

However, still a very pleasant coffee. One for the first time natural trier.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've been getting a bit of a topical fruit vibe from this once cooled - mango, papaya, an pineapple present.

Much better than last month's offering which to be fair tastes like an overdeveloped roast to me.


----------



## Phil104

No time to make coffee today but yesterday had two Cafflano prepared drinks of this and thought it was great. From a few brambles in our hedge we've been getting lots of blackberries and to me it tasted not a million miles away from the way our (well not really ours, nature's) blackberries are tasting. I'll see what I get tomorrow.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Further tightening of the grind is revealing the blackberry jamminess.

I'm aeropress it with a Feldgrind and using the Foundry method.

Tis a nice nice bean!


----------



## Jez H

Beanosaurus said:


> Further tightening of the grind is revealing the blackberry jamminess.
> 
> I'm aeropress it with a Feldgrind and using the Foundry method.
> 
> Tis a nice nice bean!


I'll try this!


----------



## Jez H

A marked improvement having tightened the grind!


----------



## Phil104

Yes&#8230; I had instinctively taken the grind finer with the cafflano, which in any event gives a far from perfect grind.


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## 4515

Just opened my beans (not all over the floor







) and I'm enjoying them. Getting bags of sweetness and a hint of fruit. Nice mouthfeel but not a deal of lingering coffee flavour in the mouth.


----------



## Jez H

Will next months be that elusive "knockout bean"?


----------



## fatboyslim

Should Steve Share Secretive Super Stash?


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Should Steve Share Secretive Super Stash?


Are you starting a competition based on word play on SSSSS?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Surely Steve's Saving Something Special!


----------



## Jez H

Sensationalist speculation.


----------



## 2971

Someone Somewhere Said it Should be Superb


----------



## fatboyslim

wintoid said:


> Someone Somewhere Said it Should be Superb


you used a word beginning with b..... you've got one more chance then you are out of the big leagues (playful and jovial mannerisms just in case you misinterpret my tone)!


----------



## Jez H

Super spot Slim.


----------



## Jez H

Soon surely?


----------



## 4515

I'll not continue the alliteration but just received the email from HB. Cant wait for this one. Never had a bad coffee from Limoncillo


----------



## fatboyslim

Email received, super excited about this one. Something about pacamara?


----------



## Beanosaurus

The last yellow Pac I had was knockout, and that was 3 years ago! Hoping for some tastebud confusing complexity!


----------



## fatboyslim

Without doubt one of the best SSSSS's ever! Simply superb. The gooseberry tartness is perfectly offset against sweet sugar and bitter dark chocolate. Sensational!


----------



## fatboyslim

Scratch that, this one of my favourite coffees ever!


----------



## Daren

? I've had to put mine in the freezer... I've got so much coffee to drink at the mo!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Agree with fatboyslim. Just brewed this through Chemex - gooseberry tartness on steroids but not mouth puckering sour.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Currently at 13g in an Aeropress and its tassssty


----------



## Jez H

Finally openened these up today. How big are those beans? Mmm, lovely light, yes gooseberry, sweetness. I'm throwing a touch of mango in to the mix too. Lovely.


----------



## 4515

This stuff is amazing ! Those men in red have done it again

Opened the bag and the beans look to be darker roasted than recent offerings. Ugly looking beans !

Dark chocolate, bags of sweetness, a hint of tartness but not overpowering. As the drink cooled I was getting sweet peaches

Theres a taste that I cant put my finger on but it reminds me of something I tasted in Pollards beans from the 80's

Now left with a mouthful of dark chocolate flavour

Its a shame that this isn't available as a regular offering from HB


----------



## Jez H

There certainly was a lovely, lingering flavour long after I had finished my brew!


----------



## Phil104

All very tantalising - I'm about to go away and anticipate enjoying these when I'm back.


----------



## Jez H

Really enjoyed the last bean. Best yet for me. I wouldn't mind this next:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-washed-bourbon


----------



## fatboyslim

Email is in, its a Honduran!

In the cup expect RED !!*Redcurrant, cranberry, rum*and a*brown sugarsweetness all the way through. Aboozy*and*clean*natural that's just for you guys here on #SSSSS

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Jez H

This sounds terrific!!


----------



## 4515

Another one that wont disappoint - sounds great


----------



## Jez H

Just got my e-mail. This sounds exciting & intriguing. Can't wait.


----------



## fatboyslim

Another truly delicious coffee. Very "slurpable".

I think SSSSS has had a very strong 2nd half.


----------



## 4515

Just tried my first long black with this months offerings. Not sure if Ive gone in too early or I need to change my grind / dose.

Not getting a deal of fruit as yet - getting a hint of fruit when the drink has cooled. Getting loads of cocoa but not much else.

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## Phil104

I've been drinking this through the week just as a filter and tasting a lot of red currant but not much rum or brown sugar so far. I'll probably stick with it as a filter and be interested in how the flavours develop.


----------



## 4515

Will try a V60 tomorrow I think


----------



## 4515

Coarsened the grind a touch this morning. Loads more sweetness, juiciness coming through now but I cant distinguish the red fruit as yet. Much better cup today - will mess about further


----------



## Jez H

Pretty decent, this months. Very sweet. More chocolate than fruit however. Which is no bad thing. I'm expecting an absolute knockout from Steve for Christmas!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Quite dark too - some beans are sweating oil.


----------



## Jez H

So, bearing in mind the yearly subscription is coming to an end, what are people's thoughts on the beans this past year?

I have to be honest & say that I have been underwhelmed. Too many average coffees for me. Maybe I was expecting too much?


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> So, bearing in mind the yearly subscription is coming to an end, what are people's thoughts on the beans this past year?
> 
> I have to be honest & say that I have been underwhelmed. Too many average coffees for me. Maybe I was expecting too much?


I think it was a bit of a let down compared to last year's but the second half of the year has certainly seen some fantastic coffees. I'm not too sure about signing up for a 3rd year. I'd quite like some freedom in buying choice.


----------



## 4515

Had some great coffees through the subscription and some that weren't my favourites (personal preference)

Plus points -

Tasting coffees that I wouldn't normally pick

Tasting coffee that are not widely available

Roasting style is to my liking

If the coffee isn't to my liking its only 250g

Negative points -

Tied to one roaster for some of my beans

Cant order more if the bean is knockout

This months hasn't wowed me (but is still really drinkable) but there have been plenty that have. On balance I think I'll renew next year if its available


----------



## Beanosaurus

On the basis of this year I'm not sure I'll be renewing.

I genuinely love HasBean but most of the roasts for these beans have I feel been overdeveloped and therefore lacking extraction potential?


----------



## Jez H

I won't renew. There has been 1 "wow" coffee for me, which is disappointing. I agree though, I still love Hasbean!


----------



## Phil104

I don't yet what I will do - assuming Steve decides he wants to run the subscription again next year, which he might not. I haven't expected every month to knock my socks off but it has generally been a good journey with some wonderful coffees across the two years and it has encouraged me to experiment with different methods to see the impact on taste.


----------



## Jez H

Phil104 said:


> I don't yet what I will do - assuming Steve decides he wants to run the subscription again next year, which he might not. I haven't expected every month to knock my socks off but it has generally been a good journey with some wonderful coffees across the two years and it has encouraged me to experiment with different methods to see the impact on taste.


But would you say that this year has not been as good as the previous year?


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> But would you say that this year has not been as good as the previous year?


If I'm being brutally honest, this year's was nowhere near as good as last year's.


----------



## Phil104

Jez H said:


> But would you say that this year has not been as good as the previous year?


Overall - fewer 'knock my socks off' this year but personally I wouldn't go quite as far as fatboyslim - from memory I think there were some peaks and troughs in the first year although the troughs are never that deep.


----------



## Jez H

Steve's santa special soon, surely?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nothing showing, as yet, on website.


----------



## Jez H

*Costa Rica Altos Del Abejonal Finca Diviño Niño Natural Red Catuai*

I hope the tasting notes are bob on. This sounds immense!


----------



## 2971

The Christmassy ones are usually my least favourite of the year. That said, I signed up for another year


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Steve has just released details of 2017 SSSSS  here 

There are 300 places so if you don't want to miss out - sign up ASAP.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Re-signed without delay. I always look forward to receiving this each month


----------



## Jez H

Atkinsons have got my subscription money for 2017. £48!!


----------



## fatboyslim

I've decided I don't want to be tied in to a subscription again next year even if these are exclusive coffees.


----------



## MSM

Also renewed my subscription


----------



## Yes Row

Jez H said:


> Atkinsons have got my subscription money for 2017. £48!!


Do you have a link?


----------



## Jez H

Yes Row said:


> Do you have a link?


I'm afraid it was a Black Friday offer from last weekend. 50% off. £4 a bag made it a no brainer.


----------



## Yes Row

Jez H said:


> I'm afraid it was a Black Friday offer from last weekend. 50% off. £4 a bag made it a no brainer.


Missed it!


----------



## fatboyslim

Steve's email has made me less sure about no re-subscribing. This bit in particular has me wanting to be involved next year:



> I've been able to talk to producers about what I'm doing with #SSSSS, for next year I've been looking at getting specific lots just to share with you lot!


It just sounds exciting!


----------



## Jez H

So due to a severe coffee shortage I've had to jump straight in with these chaps. And wow. Best of the lot for me & that's with no rest, so these will only get better. I can't remember what the tasting notes said, but I'm getting a Cadburys Fruit & Nut bar mixed with caramel & sweet lemon. Absolutely beautiful & a great end to the year.


----------



## 4515

Mine arrived yesterday - looking forward to trying them. They sound great

Renewed my subscription for next year as well. Sounds like we could be in for some interesting beans


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I like surprises so I've renewed my 2017 subs too.


----------



## stereoket

I had to subscribe again for the second year, a lovely diverse mix of beans.


----------



## Jez H

Just as good as yesterday! This is a belter!


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh I caved under pressure and renewed too, you just can't deny it is outstanding value for money! I've yet to try December's as I'm Foundry'ed up to the eyeballs.


----------



## Dayks

Glad I saw this, signed up and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Rhys

...subscribed

At what point do you have too much coffee?


----------



## Dayks

I know what you mean, I am going through just over 1kg of coffee a month, yet I ordered 2kg from Compass Coffee and 1kg from Foundry on Black Friday.

I wonder how many of the 300 spaces in this are from this forum.


----------



## Jez H

Not much feedback on this months offering! I'm still loving it.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Jez H said:


> Not much feedback on this months offering! I'm still loving it.


I haven't opened it yet - just finishing off last bag of LSOL interspersed with Foundry's delicious Finca el Bosque.


----------



## 4515

Same here. Mine are resting in a darkened corner


----------



## Jez H

I'm impressed with your restraint guys. I have to crack on as my, delayed, Foundry order comes next week.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just banged this through an Aeropress hybrid - stonking. So sweet - lovely creamy mouthfeel - blackcurrant ripple. Not too funky either for a natural. Can't see myself using any other brew method for this bean - one of the SSSSS highlights of the year.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just banged this through an Aeropress hybrid - stonking. So sweet - lovely creamy mouthfeel - blackcurrant ripple. Not too funky either for a natural. Can't see myself using any other brew method for this bean - one of the SSSSS highlights of the year.


Aeropress hybrid - please tell!

Really on the fence with renewing a subscription due to what I feel was inconsistent quality of offerings.

But I guess if you don't take the plunge you'll never know... Argh!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been using a Trinity coffee multi-purpose coffee brewer which has an Aeropress function which is the dog's doodahs.

Been brewing Aeropress shots using an Able fine filter plus a paper filter - no fines in the cup. Produces a great brew - the SSSSS was stonking - can't get enough of it.


----------



## dan1502

I've just subscribed and am looking forward to it. About 3kg to use up beforehand though!


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been using a Trinity coffee multi-purpose coffee brewer which has an Aeropress function which is the dog's doodahs.
> 
> Been brewing Aeropress shots using an Able fine filter plus a paper filter - no fines in the cup. Produces a great brew - the SSSSS was stonking - can't get enough of it.


I shall have to investigate!

I've done post-brew filtering on the AP in the past but always ended up with weaker brew strength. Didn't play around enough though and can imagine getting away with a finer grind would yield super tasty results.


----------



## steveholt

On balance - was the subscription of higher quality than then regular IMM coffees?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There were some great highs as with the current SSSSS but there were some that were indifferent IMO. Costa Rica Altos is up there with the current Assembly LSOL which has received great reviews.

Have renewed my sub for 2017 and am looking forward to it.


----------



## fatboyslim

Just having my first really properly extracted and brilliant brew of this using my new revolutionary anticlockwise pour method and it really is delicious.

Earlier brews were nothing special. I'm thinking this might be a tricky bean to fully extract all the deliciousness using kalita wave.


----------



## Phil104

This edition of SSSSS is quite possibly the best of the year and I agree with The Systemic Kid - it stands along side the Assembly LSOL (which is totally wonderful - or was - it soon went)


----------



## CallumT

Loving this months bag, definitely one of the highlights of the SSSS. Really on the fence with regards to renewal also.


----------



## Jez H

Yep, Steve's certainly signed off the year in style. Easily the best of the lot.


----------



## fatboyslim

Jez H said:


> Yep, Steve's certainly signed off the year in style. Easily the best of the lot.


Still has nothing on last year's Buena Vista Reserva 28th Aug picking or whatever it was called. That was out of this world!


----------



## Jez H

Just finishing off my last brew with these beans. A fantastic end to the year & a real standout for me. Having gone with an Atkinsons Black Friday subscription next year, I will avoid looking on here to see all the amazing coffees I'm missing.

I've really enjoyed trying different coffees that I wouldn't normally have done. Cheers Steve.


----------



## 4515

Just dug into these and they are amazing !

Bags of sweetness, bonfire toffee, smooth as you like and good thick mouthfeel

Grind was a bit tight so will see how the next shot tastes


----------



## fatboyslim

Now that these are a bit past roast are people going for slightly longer brew times and/or grinding finer?


----------



## Flibster

I'm passing on the 2017 #SSSSS

I enjoyed a lot of them over the last couple of years, but I'm still to find a natural coffee that I like, and there's been too many of them for me to justify it. I normally end up just having a couple of drinks from it and then pass the remainder of the bag on or if I don't have a chance to pass it on, toss it.

I'll keep the #IMM though.


----------



## steveholt

After some hmmming and hawwing. I have actually pulled the trigger on 2017 #SSSSS. First year on #SSSSS

My expectations is for it to be of par quality with IMM (which I cancelled about 6 months ago, just to try some other roasters). Taste preferences will skew the rest of my feelings over the year.

If it is naturals heavy, ill probably be quite happy. I tended to like his regular IMM naturals.


----------



## 4515

Just finished these beans and I'm sorry to see the end of them. My penultimate shot poured too quickly but I thought Id drink it rather than waste it. Unfortunately it went the way of the plughole as it was way too sharp. Thankfully I ended the bag on a high with a cracking espresso.

Looking forward to next years offerings


----------



## Deejaysuave

2017 SSSS Live (sorry if old news!) - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/sssss-2017


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I've just opened the final bag of the year and I am blown away. What a great end to the year. As a drip filter it excels - restrained citrus acidity, full bodied fruitiness and a clean finish. I hope 2017 kicks off in similar style!


----------



## Dicci

Looks like I got in just in time! Spent my Has Bean Christmas gift card on a SSSSS and just had an email to say my first bag is on the way. I've had an In My Mug subscription before now, is the SSSSS even better?


----------



## Doozerless

SSSSS 2017 #1 won't ship until after the 3rd January. After that it will be roasted and posted to arrive on/around the first of the month.


----------



## Dicci

Doozerless said:


> SSSSS 2017 #1 won't ship until after the 3rd January. After that it will be roasted and posted to arrive on/around the first of the month.


Doesn't really answer my question, but thanks for showing an interest


----------



## Dayks

Just received the first e-mail for this, posted today.

Finca La Lagunita

Ahuachapán, El Salvador

Washed Red Bourbon

Red apple, Rowntree's Fruit Pastilles, milk chocolate, Brazil nut

Looking forward to trying out my first SSSS!


----------



## Rhys

Dayks said:


> Just received the first e-mail for this, posted today.
> 
> Finca La Lagunita
> 
> Ahuachapán, El Salvador
> 
> Washed Red Bourbon
> 
> Red apple, Rowntree's Fruit Pastilles, milk chocolate, Brazil nut
> 
> Looking forward to trying out my first SSSS!


Me too, I'm excited


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

This is my first year of SSSSS and I'm really looking forward to it!

For those who are interested I'll be sharing personal video reviews of these each month over at facebook.com/perccoffeeapp - this is not at all an attempt at promotion, I'm just posting this here once for any interested parties.


----------



## StusBrews

My SSSSS delivery just turned up. Looking forward to tucking into these over the weekend


----------



## Rhys

They smell nice, will brewing some up in the morning..


----------



## Dayks

Yeah mine turned up today as well, making espresso with mine though so they are going to rest for a week.


----------



## fatboyslim

Just enjoying my first brew of these beans. What can I say, its an absolute corker!

I'd be really surprised if anyone doesn't love this coffee. Steve nailed the descriptors (as usual).


----------



## shannigan

Interested to hear other people's thoughts on these beans. I'll probably crack them open tomorrow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just brewed this through the Trinity (Aeropress hybrid) using paper filter together with Able fine SS - 60 sec steep and brew complete in just over two minutes. Tasting notes bang on the money - zingy apple - milk choc and nuts. Still tasting fruit pastels. Lovely.


----------



## Rhys

I've made two AeroPress's the day after they arrived, don't know what recipe others have used but I think I'll have a go at grinding coarser and steeping longer.

Made an espresso yesterday (I know, a bit young - thick crema etc.. Bright.. Steamed a little bit of milk and made a mini flattie with what was left in my espresso cup. Cut through but wasn't the greatest.)

Think I'll try a V60 next. Very nice.

Any recipe ideas?


----------



## steveholt

Anyone tried this as an espresso yet!?


----------



## Rhys

steveholt said:


> Anyone tried this as an espresso yet!?


erm..


----------



## Dayks

steveholt said:


> Anyone tried this as an espresso yet!?


No I am still resting it.


----------



## steveholt

Cool, just curious if the general resting is closer to ten days than five, or if anyone was impatient.

....well in addition to Rhys's early espresso.

I will be likely opening a bag of something on Friday, should it be this. Hmmmm


----------



## dan1502

Starting mine tomorrow. Hopefully I'll manage to dial it in quickly.


----------



## dan1502

18 to 41 in 33s for my first and only attempt this morning. The few sips as an espresso were very nice. I then added milk to make a flat white and whilst it was good, the milk diluted the taste a bit much so tomorrow I shall try a slightly finer grind and I may also make a 4oz flat instead of 5oz as I expect that shall be lovely. I shall probably try cupping it on Saturday.


----------



## steveholt

17.5-> 38 in 28 seconds for espressos to give a fruit forward, smooth bodied, slightly chocolattey espresso.

I haven't done a pourover on this one yet (as I still have a quite a few filter beans, and little espresso-able stock to hand), but I am really enjoying the espresso, and as a small (5oz) capp too.

I seem to need a pretty fine grind to get acceptable tasting/pour time results (just as an FYI for those yet to dial in for espresso)


----------



## 4515

Couldn't resist. Just made a V60 with these beans. First taste was the chocolate and nuts - very smooth

Then getting the fruit creeping up on me but the choc / nuts are more prominent

Very nice. Will try as espresso later in the week


----------



## 4515

Reaching the end of these beans and now getting bags of sweetness, loads of fruit. Chocolate has reduced

A great start to this years subscription


----------



## dan1502

Yes, I finished mine a few days ago and really enjoyed them. I'm now on some of their Indonesian beans (well nearly finished actually) which have taken me longer than I would have liked to dial in. El Salvador La Ilusion next.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

February's offering looks intriguing - Burundi Buziraguhindwa - pear, white wine and Mirabelle plum whatever that is.


----------



## 4515

The Systemic Kid said:


> February's offering looks intriguing - Burundi Buziraguhindwa - pear, white wine and Mirabelle plum whatever that is.


I thought the same. Very specific to the plum variety

Sounds like another good one


----------



## Rhys

The Systemic Kid said:


> February's offering looks intriguing - Burundi Buziraguhindwa - pear, white wine and Mirabelle plum whatever that is.


It does look intriguing.. are we having a competition to try and pronounce the washing station?


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew is delicious. Its grapey and sweet. Another winner in my books.


----------



## Rhys

Made a V60, could taste hints of pear so not bad for a first brew.Will grind a little lighter I think. Going to be enjoying this.


----------



## dan1502

I just started mine and depsite meaning I'll be late for work I cupped it first and can see where they're coming from with the notes. Lovely and sweet and well balanced and I get how it could be described as poached pair. First shot was 18.1 to 40.8 in 30s and not far off. I could perhaps increase the yield slightly but will try another the same first as it was the first one through the grinder after cupping and I didn't have enough spare to purge (all already in double shot pots).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Put through Aeropress and Chemex - rather underwhelming so turned to espresso. What a difference. Lovely white grape acidity with a huge buttery mouthfeel.


----------



## 4515

Just opened these beans

Espresso - very bright, getting the grape acidity

Long black - for me, its too delicate for the extra water. Pleasant but that's about it

Flat white - totally lost in the milk

Maybe I'm being unkind but on first taste they are not wowing me like the previous offering.


----------



## steveholt

I'm actually getting the pear here. V60, 15->250 in 3min

So pear-y

Very smooth too.


----------



## fatboyslim

working dog said:


> Just opened these beans
> 
> Espresso - very bright, getting the grape acidity
> 
> Long black - for me, its too delicate for the extra water. Pleasant but that's about it
> 
> Flat white - totally lost in the milk
> 
> Maybe I'm being unkind but on first taste they are not wowing me like the previous offering.


Try them as brewed then. Every now and again I make a pour over that hits the mark and that grape/plum sweetness is just absolutely spot on. Delicious but not every brew.


----------



## 4515

Will give brewed a try tomorrow

Hit my 32g in 30s bang on with espresso. Will try varying the grind and see if that changes anything


----------



## Rhys

I banged some put a small Americano and it was lovely. Usually I have these in a V60 as it's less faff than an AeroPress but my Pavoni was up to temp to thought sod it.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I'm sorry to say that I'm not enjoying this bean as a pour over so far. Immediately upon opening the bag I was hit with a distinct savoury aroma and it carried right through to the brew. I liked the incredibly clean mouthfeel but didn't get the tasting notes of pear and plum. I shall try again tomorrow.


----------



## 4515

Tried coarsening the grind by the slightest amount and the acidity has calmed down loads

Getting the pear and the buttery tones. Theres something in the background that hints at being darker but I cant think what it reminds me of

I can see what others will like in this bean, its just not for me


----------



## Dayks

Just got the e-mail for the March coffee, sounds really good, looking forward to it.

*Farami*

*Tarrazú, Costa Rica*

* Red Honey Red Catuai*

Candy floss, lemon, dark chocolate.


----------



## shannigan

I'm super excited to try this super tasty coffee from a super interesting farm in Costa Rica.


----------



## 4515

Not seen the mail as yet. I wonder if HB Towers are having issues with their email again ?


----------



## StusBrews

working dog said:


> Not seen the mail as yet.


Yeah, me neither.

Would someone be kind enough to post up the blurb about this coffee?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Steve's Super Secret Stash Subscription

March 2017

Farami

Tarrazú, Costa Rica

Red Honey Red Catuai

Candy floss, lemon, dark chocolate.

Merry March everyone!

OK OK so I know it's not March until tomorrow but your #SSSSS coffee for March is on its way today is all about pancakes let's be honest, but when you wake up tomorrow in the month of March covered in golden syrup or lemon and sugar or Nutella and banana or whatever you put in/on your pancakes I hope this delicious coffee isn't too far away

So what did everyone think of Buziraguhindwa last month then? enjoy it? I enjoy just trying to say it nevermind drinking it! But drinking it is definitely more enjoyable than trying to say it, oof super tasty right?! I'm not too bad at this coffee stuff ey

This month we're off to the rather famous Tarrazú Valley in Costa Rica to visit Farami de Dota

The name of the farm comes from a bit of clever wordplay by the 2 producers, Juan Luis Fallas and Maria Eugenia Ramirez, Fallas and Ramírez, Farami...see what they did there?

Twenty years ago Mr. Fallas and Mrs. Ramírez started producing coffee and today...well, you can judge how they're doing for yourself when you take your first sip.

In the early days they joined the Santa María de Dota Cooperative as partners. In 2007 the company implemented Integral Teaching Farm practices, which allow for management of the soil with consideration to the environment and dedicated development of organic farming materials. In 2010, the Ministry of Agriculture and Livestock recognized the stellar environmental responsibility of the company, and collaborated to acquire a micro-mill, which contributed to their independence and facilitated direct selling of their coffee for export.

The coffee produced is characterized by its suuuuuper high quality, the use of organic materials in the integral activities at the farm and its geographical location. In 2010 the commercial brand - FARAMI- was registered to identify the coffee. A brand which represents their effort, family origins, and other shared values.

As well as producing super tasty coffee Farami is also a working farm, somewhere that pigs and chicken and birds are actively farmed side by side with the coffee. This year they have expanded the farm by buying some neighbouring land for coffee, and are generally working hard to be a beacon of sustainability for farming and coffee production in Costa Rica

Not content with just coffee and animals the farm will also soon be producing its own electricity with a water and wind turbine, and using the wastewater and animal waste to make biofuel to cook with.

They're aiming to be the first "Blue Flag" awarded coffee farm in Costa Rica (we think the world too). In case you haven't heard of the Blue Flag scheme (c'mon folks! ) it's a sign of environmental and sustainability issues being addressed, and is the highest award that can be given to a building or institution

Let's try a super simple wrap up of the farm...what I know is that they produce super tasty coffee, are a former Cup of Excellence award winner (2015 29th, 2014 17th and 2013 3rd), are amazing people and a top notch super duper farm!

Farami is a farm we have been working with for over 5 years now, but you will probably never have heard of it.

This is a coffee I buy for our friends in Ireland at 3fe and they love love love it. When I was thinking about coffees for #SSSSS this year Farami popped into my head so I had a word with 3fe and they have very kindly said we can have a few bags for you lucky lot

Didn't know about the 3fe connection? Oh yeah me and Col go waaaaaay way back! Click on our faces above to see what the folks at 3fe have to say about me (and to see a really cool picture of me at Salar de Uyuni)

Now you know I love any chance I can get to talk about my travels because I genuinely LOVE my job and think I'm fortunate to have 1 of the very best in the world! I visited Farami on my recent trip to Costa Rica and of course snapped a load of piccies, you can find an album of them on Flickr if you'd like to have a look through just click on either of the pictures below to be transported to the land of Flickr #hascopter

"how does it taste Steve?"

In the cup the first thing you get is a super sweet and sticky candy floss. That's balanced by a gentle lemon acidity and a shoulder of dark chocolate on the finish. The aftertaste is beautifully long, sweet and moreish.

Country: Costa Rica

Region: Tarrazú

Nearest City: Santa María de Dota

Farm: Farami de Dota

Producers: Juan Luis Fallas and Maria Eugenia Ramirez

Altitude: 1,600-1,700 m.a.s.l.

Processing Method: Red Honey

Varietal: Red Catuai

Byeeeeeeeee bye everybody! I'm off to find myself some pancakes and a cup of Farami because mwhaha I've already got this coffee and you haven't but that's why it's called Steve's Super Secret Stash Subscription because it's miiiine! but I love sharing it with you I really do, and if I could share my Chemex with you I totally would because what's the point of having amazing coffee if you can't share it with people you care about?

See you again next month folks, same time same place same channel


----------



## StusBrews

Thanks *The Systemic Kid*, much appreciated!


----------



## fatboyslim

TIAAC!!!

This is an absolute Corker! Loving it


----------



## shannigan

fatboyslim said:


> TIAAC!!!
> 
> This is an absolute Corker! Loving it


Hi @fatboyslim, how have you brewed it so far? I've had one aeropress so far. I don't think I got the best out of it. Didn't get the sweetness mentioned in the email.


----------



## fatboyslim

shannigan said:


> Hi @fatboyslim, how have you brewed it so far? I've had one aeropress so far. I don't think I got the best out of it. Didn't get the sweetness mentioned in the email.


I brewed a v60 with the denser misurashi filter papers (brown ones) so it produces a chemex like cup but in a v60 01 brewer. 14g into 230g. Volvic and Glaceau 50:50. Around 2:45-3:00 brew time.


----------



## StusBrews

I cupped this one this morning and wasn't getting the described sweetness neither. Got the lemon tasting notes. I probably need to push a bit more extraction


----------



## Rhys

I made a V60 last night and was wondering what recipe folks use, and if used, what Kruve filters as I might try using them later. I generally go for 300g water to fill my mug.


----------



## Rhys

Just had one of those moments...

I've been playing around with the Pavoni, grinding a lot finer, tamping lighter and as an experiment I've been adding hot water to the puck before putting into the machine - and only letting water in the grouphead slowly until full. Giving it 10 seconds then a little bit of pressure without fully pulling down. Once dribbles start then I'll pull properly.

Anyhoo, after much mucking about with some fresh (too fresh) beans I thought I'd put 15g of last months #SSSSS in, the one I can't pronounce









The last ones I did with some decaf came out blegh! So wasn't full of optimism with this one (and I was nearly out of water). Ground finer, two dents to the left of the '

Straight away I got the pear and white wine acidity. It was lighter than the Horsham Brazil decaf that I'd just tried. I definitely got a floral finish from it as well. Knowing I couldn't do it again as the Pavoni was empty, and silently cursing the limitations of a small lever as I think it could've benefited from a longer shot, I walked away happy and sad and the same time..

Now I'm wondering what these beans would be like through a better setup than mine.. Gahhh, I hate this hobby sometimes..


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> Just had one of those moments...
> 
> I've been playing around with the Pavoni, grinding a lot finer, tamping lighter and as an experiment I've been adding hot water to the puck before putting into the machine - and only letting water in the grouphead slowly until full. Giving it 10 seconds then a little bit of pressure without fully pulling down. Once dribbles start then I'll pull properly.
> 
> Anyhoo, after much mucking about with some fresh (too fresh) beans I thought I'd put 15g of last months #SSSSS in, the one I can't pronounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last ones I did with some decaf came out blegh! So wasn't full of optimism with this one (and I was nearly out of water). Ground finer, two dents to the left of the '
> 
> Straight away I got the pear and white wine acidity. It was lighter than the Horsham Brazil decaf that I'd just tried. I definitely got a floral finish from it as well. Knowing I couldn't do it again as the Pavoni was empty, and silently cursing the limitations of a small lever as I think it could've benefited from a longer shot, I walked away happy and sad and the same time..
> 
> Now I'm wondering what these beans would be like through a better setup than mine.. Gahhh, I hate this hobby sometimes..


 @Rhys I got my La Pavoni yesterday. Do I recall you offering to teach me how to use it? I don't think I'll waste SSSSS on dialing in a new setup


----------



## Rhys

fatboyslim said:


> @Rhys I got my La Pavoni yesterday. Do I recall you offering to teach me how to use it? I don't think I'll waste SSSSS on dialing in a new setup


 @fatboyslim yes I did didn't I. I can always bring some down to put through it as I have plenty..


----------



## Rhys

Had another play yesterday. Tried the new beans and didn't expect to get anywhere tbh

Ground way finer than usual (..a what the hell moment, either it works or I end up with a huge coffee sneeze) which would choke the la Pavoni easily. Did a lightish tamp and held the portafilter under the grouphead and pulled the lever until a slight dribble came out. Wet the puck and only inserted it when the level of water started to rise up the side of the basket. Tightened up, maintaining the same lever position a while longer, then lifted a little higher and waited for the water level to stop moving in the sight-glass - then lifted fully. I didn't want a 'whoosh'. Waited 10 seconds and put a tiny amount of pressure on the lever as I didn't want to compress the puck. I could feel the resistance drop slightly so compensated to keep the pressure even.

About 20 seconds later I got a dribble, so started a steady pull. Got a nice stream and 24g out of the 15g I put in. I did try it with 16g with some decaf I have but was surprised that I had a shower screen indent on the puck it had bloomed that much. Sticking to 15g with this technique I think.

Tasting notes were smooth and sticky mouthfeel, then some acidity started to come through. I was hunting for the lemon it mentions. Can't say I got any chocolate afterwards, but I was getting lemon aftertastes. In fact it was more a surprise that I continued to get lemon for a while afterwards.

I was going to make a flat white out of some other beans but decided it would spoil the tastes I was still getting. I dropped the puck out onto a plate and inspected it as I thought at that grind it might've channelled, it didn't. The top was a little uneven but the base and sides were firm with no channelling/fracturing showing.

Think I've been watching to many Slayer vids on YouTube, and tried to emulate a Slayer shot and to a certain degree (with a lot of faff) it's a little bit there. I doubt it's very repeatable on my setup, but you don't get anywhere without trying - it's half the fun!


----------



## dan1502

First impressions are really good with this one. I getting the distinct lemon note and my second shot was pretty sweet with a nice smooth finish. I'm just hunting around a bit to see if I can get more from it having started around 18 to 41 in 24s.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex with really coarse grind. Wonderful balanced coffee - sweet lemon with a delicate rose scented note. Another stonking SSSSS offering.


----------



## 4515

Just started on this one. Notes on the bag are spot on

Last months offering wasn't to my taste. This one is much more to my liking


----------



## dan1502

Just about to make my last shot. A shame it's not a 500g subsription.


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

Yeah, this month's was killer!


----------



## steveholt

A spectacular coffee.

I'm gonna try find the 3fe roast of the same bean, see how it compares with the SSSSS bag.

I'd gladly have 500g a month of the bean if it was as good as the SSSSS one off.

Such a sweet, smooth , comforting , cup.


----------



## StusBrews

I agree, this month was awesome. I put the last lot through the Kalita Wave and that sweetness came oozing thru. Candy floss was spot on...very gluggable


----------



## MSM

I really liked this one, did get a little lost in milk for me - but as espresso it was prob my favorite so far.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

April's offering looks intriguing - fully washed El Salvador. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dayks

Yeah, got the e-mail earlier, won't have the chance to try this one until the end of the month, so into the freezer after resting.


----------



## Rhys

Does sound nice, still have last months to finish tho'. Takes me a while as a don't drink much caffeinated coffee now.


----------



## fatboyslim

I think this month's could be in the running for my favourite SSSSS ever! The flavours are so clean, subtle yet complex. I've started doing a fine grind in the Kalita with minimal agitation and it's led to a more consistent brew I think.

Anyway, an unbelievably delicious brew!


----------



## StusBrews

fatboyslim said:


> I think this month's could be in the running for my favourite SSSSS ever! The flavours are so clean, subtle yet complex. I've started doing a fine grind in the Kalita with minimal agitation and it's led to a more consistent brew I think.
> 
> Anyway, an unbelievably delicious brew!


Snap.

I started doing this too. Kalita with a fine grind and a quick single pour through the Aeropress to disburse the water with minimal agitation.

Looking forward to trying this month's delights tonight


----------



## Deejaysuave

wasnt bowled over by last month's so fingers crossed on this one. Will give it a bit longer to try though.


----------



## fatboyslim

Had a 2:30 uber fine grind minimal agitation Kalita yesterday that was sensational. The fruitiness is so complex when brewed properly. Love this month's offering.


----------



## fatboyslim

No one else loving this a much as me? Can't understand why, its an incredibly delicious coffee.


----------



## 4515

Havent got round to opening mine yet. Its the next bag into the grinder


----------



## Deejaysuave

Yeah same here - what we seeing on good ratios?


----------



## fatboyslim

14g into 230ml water


----------



## shannigan

I haven't opened them yet. Taking them on holiday with me tomorrow 

I haven't received the email this month. Could someone post it here? I seem to remember others saying they didn't receive last month's email..

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim

shannigan said:


> I haven't opened them yet. Taking them on holiday with me tomorrow
> 
> I haven't received the email this month. Could someone post it here? I seem to remember others saying they didn't receive last month's email..
> 
> Thanks


It's too big to post here and you'd miss the pretty pictures. Give me your email address and I'll forward it to you. Or pester has bean


----------



## shannigan

fatboyslim said:


> It's too big to post here and you'd miss the pretty pictures. Give me your email address and I'll forward it to you. Or pester has bean


Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> A spectacular coffee.
> 
> I'm gonna try find the 3fe roast of the same bean, see how it compares with the SSSSS bag.
> 
> I'd gladly have 500g a month of the bean if it was as good as the SSSSS one off.
> 
> Such a sweet, smooth , comforting , cup.


Going back to Farami before I go forward.

I got a bag of the 3Fe Farami.

Not a patch on the SSSSS bag









This a sweet coffee with fruity, red apple type acidity to it. It was a notably funkier (but not truly funky) than the SSSSS roast.

I was sad.

I had an epiphany on my second to last shot.

The 3FE interpretation of this bean was a bean, a quality bean roasted for speciaty coffee people. It was sweet, complex, deep, balanced.

The SSSSS interpretation of this bean was roasted to be delicious. It was hedonistic. Sweet, smooth, moreish. It was roasted for people who like tasty coffee. It was roasted more for the customer than the barista.

or I could be wrong of course.


----------



## 4515

Opened this months offering yesterday and the first shot took way too long. Tasted it and wasn't looking forward to the beans.

This morning, slackened off the grind and what a difference !

Chocolate, grape towards lemon acidity. Acidity is not overpowering. A really clean coffee.

Made into a long black and the chocolate / grape remains but the coffee is a bit lost in a 5oz long black.

Great coffee but more suited to espresso for me.


----------



## 4515

Another morning with SSSSS

This bean is pretty unforgiving. First cup was 16g in, 32g out in about 26 seconds. Tasted ok. Grind adjusted slightly

Second cup, 16 in, 32 out in 30 seconds. Much creamier, flavours more pronounced, more sweetness, a hint of marzipan, buttery. Acidity is much more grape than lemon today

Holds up better in a long black

Really enjoying it now


----------



## fatboyslim

working dog said:


> Another morning with SSSSS
> 
> This bean is pretty unforgiving. First cup was 16g in, 32g out in about 26 seconds. Tasted ok. Grind adjusted slightly
> 
> Second cup, 16 in, 32 out in 30 seconds. Much creamier, flavours more pronounced, more sweetness, a hint of marzipan, buttery. Acidity is much more grape than lemon today
> 
> Holds up better in a long black
> 
> Really enjoying it now


I've been really enjoying this as brewed. A very delicate yet complex cup that rewards consistency in brew technique.

Sounds like its not too well suited for espresso.


----------



## 4515

fatboyslim said:


> I've been really enjoying this as brewed. A very delicate yet complex cup that rewards consistency in brew technique.
> 
> Sounds like its not too well suited for espresso.


When its right, its great. Go either side and its a bit 'so what'. It is a delicate coffee, even as espresso. Would be nice to have a more gutsy coffee next month


----------



## dan1502

I've still not tried it yet. I have around 250g of the LSOL left then on to this.


----------



## steveholt

working dog said:


> When its right, its great. Go either side and its a bit 'so what'. It is a delicate coffee, even as espresso. Would be nice to have a more gutsy coffee next month


Thats pretty much my experience with this bean.

Good, delicate pourovers.

Some mediocre espressos,

and 2 good espressos.

This seems to be a bean with a narrow sweet spot for espresso, but when that is hit is is a really interesting espresso.

It is a surprisingly delicate (compared to best espressos), but much-more forgiving pour-over bean. Just as interesting in pour-over guise.

That champagne-y note shines through when you do this bean right. It is a very pleasant strong acidity that the whole cup hinges on. If you miss the sweet spot, in any brew technique, this is the facet that is lost first, hence the meh (imo)

If I was ordering 25 quid of beans from Hasbean, this would not be the top of my list, but it is a nice 'and now from something slightly different' bean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Head's up for May's offering

Gerardo Escobar

Circuata, Inquisivi, Bolivia

Washed Caturra and Typica

Cadbury's Crunchie, white grape, yellow plum.

Always been a sucker for Cadbury's Crunchie.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Head's up for May's offering
> 
> Gerardo Escobar
> 
> Circuata, Inquisivi, Bolivia
> 
> Washed Caturra and Typica
> 
> Cadbury's Crunchie, white grape, yellow plum.
> 
> Always been a sucker for Cadbury's Crunchie.


My bag arrived this morning. Got it ready for this afternoon's brew. Always been a sucker for Bolivian coffees and Bolivia in general. Definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## Rhys

As soon as mine dropped through the door (we passed the postie when coming back from the shops) I caught it before it hit the floor. It went straight into the kitchen and the kettle was on..

Made a lovely syphon and enjoyed two cups of bliss....


----------



## Rhys

It's alive!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Have you got Anne Uumellmahaye in there?


----------



## Rhys

hotmetal said:


> Have you got Anne Uumellmahaye in there?


Huh?


----------



## hotmetal

Dr. Michael Hfuhruhurr, Man with two brains. Steve Martin film. When you said 'it's alive' out reminded me of the flasks with the brains in. Guess if you haven't seen it you're going to wonder what on earth I'm on about! :-D


----------



## 4515

hotmetal said:


> Dr. Michael Hfuhruhurr, Man with two brains. Steve Martin film. When you said 'it's alive' out reminded me of the flasks with the brains in. Guess if you haven't seen it you're going to wonder what on earth I'm on about! :-D


Funny film. Not sure how well it would stand up today. I'll have to watch it again to find out


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First Chemex with May's offering. Tasting notes bang on - lovely cinder toffee and chocolate. Not sure about the yellow plum but I'll settle for two out of three.


----------



## dan1502

I've only just started the last one which I'm really enjoying.


----------



## fatboyslim

What a delicious coffee this is! I never get tired of that Cadbury's Crunchie flavour! An extremely gluggable brewed coffee. I might give it a whirl in espresso tomorrow.


----------



## Elcee

Reading all of your reviews makes me wish I'd signed up to SSSS


----------



## dan1502

Just finished these and sad to get to the end. Very chocolatey and pretty forgiving. Our new neighbour was impressed. LSOL next.


----------



## 4515

Really enjoying this one. Sweet, chocolate, almost tangerine when its cooled. Much more in your face than some offerings. Up there with the best from SSSSS


----------



## steveholt

My bag of this crunchie coffee is about to be opened this weekend...

espresso or brewed?


----------



## fatboyslim

steveholt said:


> My bag of this crunchie coffee is about to be opened this weekend...
> 
> espresso or brewed?


It was a cracking espresso but I found the sweetness and crunchie flavour extremely morish in brewed. Tough choice indeed!


----------



## Deejaysuave

just starting this!


----------



## steveholt

fatboyslim said:


> It was a cracking espresso but I found the sweetness and crunchie flavour extremely morish in brewed. Tough choice indeed!


This bean delivers.

Espresso is as per the notes. And the chocolate sweetness with a touch of acidity carries into the flat white.

But....

As a v60 brew this is gluggable.

What a bean.

This is the second one of this run that I lament only having the one bag of.


----------



## Deejaysuave

Espresso ratios? First try based on 18 > 36 in 36 seconds was just okay...


----------



## steveholt

18 -> 38 in 24 seconds (which is faster than I normally go) seems to be a winner of a spro for me.


----------



## fatboyslim

So....Catimor. Interesting choce. Just made my first brew of it.

It is quite a delicious coffee but maybe not totally suited to my tastes.


----------



## fatboyslim

fatboyslim said:


> So....Catimor. Interesting choce. Just made my first brew of it.
> 
> It is quite a delicious coffee but maybe not totally suited to my tastes.


Post-brew-edit: it is delicious and different. I think it's growing on me.


----------



## Rhys

I made a syphon from it yesterday morning, as I woke up with a headache (paracetamol and caffeine does the trick, well that's my excuse anyway).

It was different to what I've had, and I certainly got the black pepper thing going on. Must try is as a spro as I'm curious about the other flavours on the tasting notes.


----------



## chanstheorem

On V60 I'm getting rum & raisin with a slightly unpleasant medicinal bitterness presumably from the Robusta side of the hybrid?


----------



## fatboyslim

chanstheorem said:


> On V60 I'm getting rum & raisin with a slightly unpleasant medicinal bitterness presumably from the Robusta side of the hybrid?


I'm not getting too much bitterness but it certainly lacks sweetness. I am enjoying it though. Need to try as espresso.


----------



## Rhys

Tried it as an espresso. It's a finer grind than usual, and was unpleasant. Two shots down the sink.. I'll stick to brew I think with this.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> Tried it as an espresso. It's a finer grind than usual, and was unpleasant. Two shots down the sink.. I'll stick to brew I think with this.


Good EK shot maybe?


----------



## nomilknosugar

I managed a pretty tasty shot with this, I thought made an exceptionally good cappuccino. I also preferred it as a brew, though. Anyway, all gone.


----------



## Rhys

fatboyslim said:


> Good EK shot maybe?


Probably, you tell me









Expect it's just me..


----------



## dan1502

I still have a bag of the LSOL to get through before trying this. I'll post my thoughts when I do.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> Probably, you tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect it's just me..


Delicious EK'spro! Seemed to take longer to extract on finest grind setting on EK so its more of a conventional espresso. There is a kind of earthy-peppery flavour but the sultana-y sweetness is greater in 'spro.


----------



## dan1502

First shot of this and I stuck with the same recipe as the last LSOL but knocked the grind back from 2.1 to 2.0. 18 to 41 in 31s. Drunk neat it has slightly bitter notes I'd associate with a bit darker notes. Tastes good as a flat white. I'll try experimenting with the ratio a bit but it's good to get an enjoyable drink from the first shot.


----------



## 4515

First shot of this. 16g in 31g out in 30s

Getting no sweetness. Not getting bitterness but its the 'dryness' of really high %cocoa dark chocolate.

Not sultanas here, just yet. Its not unpleasant but its as though I'm drinking a different bean to that described on the label.

Will play with the grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First brew run through Chemex. EY came in at 22.4%. Expecting it to be over-extracted but very enjoyable. Huge body and mouthfeel - boozy sultanas and pepper. Quite a kick first thing in the morning.

Using the Kruve 800um for filter brewing - finding it makes a big difference to brew quality.


----------



## 4515

Gone finer with the grind and increased shot time to about 38 seconds.

Much nicer drink. The dryness has subsided. I wouldn't call it sweet yet.

Now getting chocolate, malted milk biscuits and a hint of acidity - still no sultanas.

Tried Mrs WDs flat white and, for me, the milk kills this coffee.

Enjoying it but not being wowed by it just yet


----------



## dan1502

I tried one at 18 to 40 in 30s this morning and would say 18 to 41 was better. I'll try going the other way tomorrow. So far it tastes more like a traditional coffee to me on first taste but with more complex flavours to follow. It satisfying to work with as it's gloopy with lots of crema. Personally I think it's great with milk but have not tried methods other than espresso.


----------



## fatboyslim

Used almost the last of this to make a batch of cold brew. Very very boozy with strong sultana/raisin cake-like taste. The pepper is less prominent. Definitely a good cold brew. It's strong AF though!


----------



## fatboyslim

Super duper yummy!


----------



## Yes Row

I always make brewed with this subscription and I have to say, in my opinion, the best so far this year. 57g to 1.2ltr water in the Brazen. Real quaffable!


----------



## 4515

Almost down these now. The intense cocoa has subsided but is still there. Getting dark sherry hints and a dryness that reminds me of tannin / stewed tea. No major after-taste.

Nice but Ive had better (for my tastes) from #SSSSS


----------



## dan1502

We finished ours yesterday. There was a really boozy and perhaps black cherry like aroma from the beans before and after grinding. I really enoyed them. Bold enough to cut through milk and a good kick to get me going in the morning. I didn't get around to trying them by any other method though. Now onto their LSOL beans but I also have some of their Finca La Pira.


----------



## steveholt

I'm enjoying this bean in milk.

As espresso it hits me as the beat Indonesian I have ever had, or a poor caturra.

But I get it.

Good as a morning wake up espresso. Better for me in milk.

Haven't tried v60.

I might do based on this threads feedback.

Sssss is never dull, and never poor.


----------



## 2971

Hmm.

No email this month for the SSSSS and no coffee arrived.

I also have a regular subscription, which normally arrives Saturday, but no coffee arrived.

Hope everything's OK at Hasbean towers! Anyone else get their email/deliveries this weekend?


----------



## fatboyslim

It could just be because the 1st fell on a Saturday and the team weren't able to dispatch on the Friday. I have no doubt it'll be dispatched on Monday.


----------



## fatboyslim

Email is in, I can just about forgive Steve for the lateness. It sounds like a great coffee!

Finca Noruega

Apaneca, Ahuachapán, El Salvador

Yellow Honey Bourbon

Walnut, pecan, dark chocolate


----------



## StusBrews

Steve is loving El Salvador...this is 3rd one we've had. I didn't love the previous two, so hopefully 3rd time lucky. I've been hoping to see something from Kenya or Rawanda. The Costa Rica from Farami has been the standout for me so far...


----------



## Rhys

Got mine today. Smell nice.. Will be the weekend before I try them though.


----------



## StusBrews

Tried it as brewed, but unfortunately it is another ES that I'm not fond of. I don't have an espresso machine, so hopefully it's one that is better suited as spro


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> Tried it as brewed, but unfortunately it is another ES that I'm not fond of. I don't have an espresso machine, so hopefully it's one that is better suited as spro


What's wrong with it as brewed exactly?


----------



## StusBrews

For me, I just find it a bit bland. Trying these coffee is helping confirm what I like in a brewed coffee i.e. fruity, juicy and sweet coffees are more suited to my pallet. Those that are on the nutty and dark chocolate side are not so much.


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> For me, I just find it a bit bland. Trying these coffee is helping confirm what I like in a brewed coffee i.e. fruity, juicy and sweet coffees are more suited to my pallet. Those that are on the nutty and dark chocolate side are not so much.


You might be able to bring out more sweetness. How are you brewing it? What water are you using?


----------



## StusBrews

I'm brewing in my Kalita Wave 185 at 15g:250g, pulse pouring carefully with a flow restrictor for a total brew time of 3:30. I would say grind size is to the consistency of demerara sugar.

Water is my own creation using Xpenno's soda stream method to 110 tds


----------



## fatboyslim

Just having my first brew of this and I will admit that whilst it is tasty, it's nothing special. I too suspect this will make a better espresso.

@StusBrews I'm also using 185 but 14g>230ml with a very fine filter grind with less agitation. One continuous pour (or sometimes a quick stop at 140ml for a little stir of the top).


----------



## steveholt

So - This bag is all finished, in about 4 days.

V60 - tasty, balanced, good coffee. It was good. Not great. Not bad.

Espresso - A smooth, not unsweet, and very nutty espresso. I never got a godshot as it were. But I never had a shot less than very good.

This is the type of SO bean that, roasted as it was, would be an interesting and tbf very good house bean in a cafe. More forgiving/consistent than most better/more interesting espressos and more interesting and tastier than most 'easier' beans.

This isnt damning with faint praise - it was just a very good espresso bean. Not great, not fruity nor floral, just very good.


----------



## fatboyslim

After aligning my EK burrs I decided to make a v60 of this coffee just for fun (Kalita Wave being my preferred brewer) and my my it is (more) delicious.

It isn't upfront juicy or sweet or complex but it is very clean with a pleasant nutty smoothness running all the way through.

There is a tiny bit of juiciness right at the beginning but ****** me if I know what it is.

Nutty espressos aren't really my thing so I think I'll enjoy the rest of this as brewed. I'd say a very good but not great coffee.


----------



## 4515

Started this today. Milk chocolate, nuts and a touch of grape like acidity. Need to slacken off the grind a touch and have another try this afternoon


----------



## fatboyslim

Wow this makes a bloomin' good cappa! Not something you'd ever really hear me say but I'm overcaffeinated and didn't want to tip the shot so I added milk instead









Definitely try it as a short cappuccino if possible.


----------



## 4515

Got the grind about right now and the acidity has gone, leaving chocolate and nuts. More nuts than chocolate

Very easy drinking


----------



## dan1502

I think it'll be a week or so before I get to try this as I'm on their Finca La Pira at the moment which I'm really enjoying despite still perfecting the dialling in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Heads up for July's offering - Malawi fully washed using Geisha, Catimor and Nyika varietals - should be interesting.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Heads up for July's offering - Malawi fully washed using Geisha, Catimor and Nyika varietals - should be interesting.


Steve's email is very buzztastic! Certainly sounds like an interesting coffee but I have far too much stock at the moment. Going to see off the last of LSOL tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

I've got loads, and never finish the #SSSSS as I've usually got a 1/4 to a 1/2 bag of each left. Think I've only actually managed to finish one so far to date. Mainly drink decaf now.


----------



## dan1502

I'm due to start last month's tomorrow before moving on to the LSOL. Need to hold a coffee morning (70s style).


----------



## thesmileyone

What is a golden ticket? Ordered about 300 bags of 250g coffee from Hasbean throughout my life, never had anything inside them. I have 5 in the cupboard currently (all Costa Rican)

Actually maybe GT's don't come in Costa Rican bags?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's a year's subscription in monthly deliveries. Beans offered don't normally get featured in Has Bean's main sales area. To sign up, you need to be quick - only 300 places and starts in January of each year with subscription orders taking place in December.


----------



## dan1502

First shot of last month's and trying at the same setting as the Finca La Pira Caturra we've just finished, the first thing is that the grinds were mega fluffy such that 18g was overflowing the basket and the tamp depth required (I use a Mahlgut) was a lot less. Unsurprisingly as a result using the same profile the 13s preinfusion was insufficient for the coffee to start appearing and my profile actually ran out of time (I've now extended the last phase) so I let it finish on residual pressure. So I can't judge it yet but it was nice enough for me to not put milk in it. I need to consider where to go with dialling this in as it didn't really taste under or over extracted. The extraction was pleasantly smooth. I think I'll probably back it off a touch then just play around with it and see how it is. What was nice with the last beans was I managed to dial them in nicely then could alter the taste and in particular the acidity by changing the yield plus or minus half a gram. First impressions are that it's likely to be a very well balanced smooth coffee (which is what the tasting notes elude to but I didn't read those beforehand) and whilst that might not have the impact of something really fruity there is a definite contrast with the previous beans so the change has impact instead.


----------



## StusBrews

Got this month's (August) coffee dialled in on the Kalita and I am enjoying this one. Very interesting combination of tasting notes and very gluggable.


----------



## dan1502

With last month's the flavour note which is coming through for me is almond. We're enjoying it but I'm still tinkering with the recipe.


----------



## steveholt

I'm loving this hazelnut caramel filter coffee.


----------



## dan1502

I've only had three shots so far but I'm really liking August's beans.


----------



## Rhys

Just syphoned the latest one for September..

Finca Mama Mina - Jinotega, Nicaragua

Washed Yellow Pacamara

Tasting notes: Peach, apricot, raspberry sauce, New Zealand hops

Did 20g into 350g Volvic. Bloom for 45 secs, stir and remove heat at 1 minute. Total draw-down time 2m 10s.

Beans smell lovely and are quite large. Will have to adjust dose/grind next time as I'm getting a bit of tartness at the back of the throat. Though it is a similar attribute to a really hoppy beer. Stone fruit coming through though. I think if I lessened the dose (I did originally weigh out 300g of Volvic, but decided to add some more so I got a full mug..) and guessed at 20g of beans without properly working the ratio out - but it was ballpark when using a 60g/litre ratio so not too far out.

I've finished my mug now, and 5 minutes later I'm getting a nice juicy after-taste swilling around. The hop taste has gone and it's now nice and sweet.


----------



## fatboyslim

What an unbelievably different and delicious coffee! Peachy, hopsy goodness! A true stand-out coffee of 2017 after only one brew!


----------



## StusBrews

fatboyslim said:


> What an unbelievably different and delicious coffee! Peachy, hopsy goodness! A true stand-out coffee of 2017 after only one brew!


Yep, couldnt agree more. Yum right up the bum


----------



## Rhys

StusBrews said:


> Yep, couldnt agree more. Yum right up the bum


Coffee enema?
















I've been putting mine through my new Moka Pot, and drinking it normally...


----------



## fatboyslim

2nd brew of this today is similarly sensational. What an amazing coffee! Must of been hard for Steve to part with this one (from his secret stash).


----------



## Elcee

What does it mean by New Zealand hops?


----------



## StusBrews

Rhys said:


> Coffee enema?


It's one way to get a quicker caffine kick


----------



## StusBrews

Elcee said:


> What does it mean by New Zealand hops?


For me I find this coffee has a has bitter edge that reminds me of bitterness I've had in some hoppy IPA's.


----------



## MSM

Not 100% keen on this coffee - for me, darker than what I would normally drink as espresso.

Will experiment with it a little and see what I can get from it.


----------



## fatboyslim

MSM said:


> Not 100% keen on this coffee - for me, darker than what I would normally drink as espresso.
> 
> Will experiment with it a little and see what I can get from it.


Maybe it's better suited as brewed. I stand by my earlier comment of it being in my top coffees of 2017! I haven't tried it as espresso but it might need a longer rest?


----------



## chanstheorem

I don't know about you guys but many of my beans were visibly charred. "Hops" is perhaps a bit of a generous way to say burnt. Apart from that, there is a really interesting effervescent acidity, almost like popping candy on the tongue and some yellow plum. Done on V60, about 1.3% TDS, 1:17 ratio. Shame about the charred beans because I think it could have been really good.


----------



## fatboyslim

chanstheorem said:


> I don't know about you guys but many of my beans were visibly charred. "Hops" is perhaps a bit of a generous way to say burnt. Apart from that, there is a really interesting effervescent acidity, almost like popping candy on the tongue and some yellow plum. Done on V60, about 1.3% TDS, 1:17 ratio. Shame about the charred beans because I think it could have been really good.


I'm not sure what you mean about the charring. In the picture below I see one bean of all those pictured with perhaps a slight "charred" appearance. I would say the roast is pretty even if anything.


----------



## chanstheorem

I know very little about roasting but I thought the ones towards the bottom of this photo look charred. (edited for cropped image)


----------



## MSM

Yeah I have a a real mixture of beans like that, did not really have a look at the colour until today.


----------



## 4515

Just started this one

The amount of sweetness is mad !

I can understand the hop tasting notes but at the minute I'm overwhelmed by apricots and candy floss

Interesting coffee. I'm enjoying it but I think that after one bag I would want a change of bean


----------



## dan1502

Enjoying this one. The beans are quite unusual in that they're light as in not very dense, they grind really fluffy so it's hard to tamp as 18g is well above the 18g basket rim even when firmly tapped and whilst flowing fast the brew is really gloopy.


----------



## garydyke1

any samples of this available ?. would like 12g to cup


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> any samples of this available ?. would like 12g to cup


It's nearly all gone, sorry. Savouring this right till the end.


----------



## dan1502

garydyke1 said:


> any samples of this available ?. would like 12g to cup


 @garydyke1 You're in luck. Just put the last of mine into dosing pots and have about 16g left over. Send me a message with your address and I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Rhys

I've still got lots of the last one as well, and half a bag of this one. I've only ever finished one bag of #SSSSS so far... I tend to have too many on the go at once. if it falls through I can send you some?


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks to Dan for providing 16g : )

I banged it through the EK and produced 37g via a 15g VST.

Its a bit roasty toasty









However the overwhelming aroma was 'fake' bananas (those soft spongy sweets) which I often get from washed or even PN Pacamara and bright fruitiness. The espresso was very bright and quite floral , I can see the 'hop' comment, but then on the finish those fake bananas again. Lol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finca Mama Mina has got to rank as one of the best SSSSS offerings. Just run it through Trinity Aeropress - 17grms -> 250grms - hugely complex and intriguing.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Finca Mama Mina has got to rank as one of the best SSSSS offerings. Just run it through Trinity Aeropress - 17grms -> 250grms - hugely complex and intriguing.


Agreed!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

First Chemex with Chelelektu - another superb offering. Taste notes bang on the money - don't know about Ski black cherry yoghurt but I'll settle for cherry yoghurt. One additional tasting note - presence of dry hop bitterness which contrasts with the lovely berry sweetness to make this month's SSSSS that bit more intriguing.


----------



## Elcee

The Systemic Kid said:


> First Chemex with Chelelektu - another superb offering. Taste notes bang on the money - don't know about Ski black cherry yoghurt but I'll settle for cherry yoghurt. One additional tasting note - presence of dry hop bitterness which contrasts with the lovely berry sweetness to make this month's SSSSS that bit more intriguing.


What kind of process is it?


----------



## chanstheorem

It's a natural - a dirty one too. I'm impressed by how accurate the notes on the bag are - "Ski black cherry yoghurt". On EK espresso - 18g in, 41g out, 32s. - black cherry right away, funky blueberries, but then a super bitter lingering aftertaste that kind of ruined things a bit. On V60 it was quite muted, so had to go down to a 1:16 ratio - some black cherry, again bitter but also that butyric acidity you get from yoghurt or sour milk. It was interesting but haven't been too enthusiastic about finishing the rest of the bag.


----------



## steveholt

That's really interesting.

I got cherry, a bit of blueberry but no bitterness not sour acidity.

I'd have gone on record as stating this is a cleaner natural than historically provided by hasbean.

Of course the clean natural thing is more due to the spread of QC advances in processing over the last few years as opposed to roast driven


----------



## fatboyslim

chanstheorem said:


> It's a natural - a dirty one too. I'm impressed by how accurate the notes on the bag are - "Ski black cherry yoghurt". On EK espresso - 18g in, 41g out, 32s. - black cherry right away, funky blueberries, but then a super bitter lingering aftertaste that kind of ruined things a bit. On V60 it was quite muted, so had to go down to a 1:16 ratio - some black cherry, again bitter but also that butyric acidity you get from yoghurt or sour milk. It was interesting but haven't been too enthusiastic about finishing the rest of the bag.


I was absolutely loving this as brewed, ground quite fine for Kalita on the EK. Unfortunately most of it had to go in the freezer as I'm away.


----------



## Rhys

Wow, just brewed a V60 (18g>300g) at 4.2 on 'Dorice' the EK (roughly





 as the pointer shows...) Never mind the cherry yoghurt.. I've got a massive hit of blueberries. Suffice to say this mug didn't last long.. If I wasn't at work tomorrow I would've brewed a pint (my pint mug will fit under the V60 using the stand ( @fluffles







) It was a longish pour as well, at just under 3 mins total time (50g/45s bloom. > 150g then tap to settle, then top up to 300g)

After-taste is darkening off, though it does say dark fruits I believe.


----------



## fatboyslim

Oh sweet Dorice


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Heads up from Hasbean for Nooovember's SSSSS - Nicaraguan La Escondida, perla negra processing.

"In the cup think white wine meets chocolate spread and melted ice cream. Sound disgusting? Well you're wrong! I'm off to mix them all in a bowl now and put them in a Brioche bun which is what this coffee finishes on".

October's offering was stand out - November's looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## 4515

Sounds like an interesting offering on its way - looking forward to this


----------



## Rhys

Duly opened and V60'd. Smelling the beans I'm getting choc ice cream.. ground 18g with the pointer straight up on the EK. Not dialled in but getting tastes of dark choc-ice, with a Bournville bitter edge to it. It's smooth as well. It reminds me of putting my finger into a jar a Bournville cocoa powder and licking it, that sort of dry finish. Getting the ice cream bit as well just to round off the start. Can't say I'm posh enough to recognise brioche.. Quite a pleasant evenings experience. Now the dilemma is, do I finish off last months LSOL filter roast in the morning, or carry on with this.. Toughy..


----------



## Rhys

Actually did both.. Had a Moka of LSOL for breaky and made a flask of #SSSSS for my travel mug. Although tightened the grind a bit more and preferred it how I had it last time. Will be making a breakfast brew of this in the morning in the V60. Nice..


----------



## steveholt

Ok,

This is a great filter coffee.


----------



## steveholt

And a cracking espresso.

18-> 32 in 29sec.

Just wonderful.


----------



## shannigan

These went in the freezer as I have a stockpile at the moment, but the comments so far make me think they'll be the next bag opened...


----------



## Rhys

Had another V60 this evening. Decided to open the grind to 7 1/2 on the EK (@fatboyslim are you taking note lol). Very, very nice. Got the choc and ice cream thing going one, and was a bit juicier than before. Decided to go with the same settings that Curve used for their V60 Kochere Ethiopian and it's just about right.

18g coffee, 300g Volvic. I did a 38g bloom and then a continuous, steady pour until I reached 300g. Then lifted the V60 up and swilled it gently round before tapping it on the stand. I watched the nice las from Curve do this with theirs so decided to give it a go, and it works quite well.


----------



## 4515

Just opened these and I'm impressed

I'm not going to pretend to get all of the flavours that Steve mentioned. Chocolate, minimal acidity, all sorts of stuff going on in there.

#SSSSS is sometimes exclusive and ok, other times its good. This one, for me is outstanding - I would happily pay a premium for more of this coffee. Love it !


----------



## 4515

Had another of these for breakfast.

15g in 30g out in 25 seconds. Not wanting to waste it I drank it as long black.

Mouthfeel noticeably thinner, more pronounced chocolate but dark chocolate as @Rhys experienced. On the last mouthful I got something that reminded me of green fruit gums. I think it may be how the hint of acidity leaves my mouth feeling.

Still a great coffee


----------



## fatboyslim

First espresso of this and last on the la pav 

Pretty tasty but a strange one for sure. The white wine is quite dominate but there's chocolate spread there for sure that smooths it all out. Interesting but not my favourite.


----------



## 2971

I'm drinking it, but it's not my favourite SSSSS this year either.


----------



## 4515

Seems this is a real marmite bean. It reminded me a bit of SM Sweet Shop. Not for the flavour, more for the madness in the cup. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## h1udd

Haven't posted in over a year .... but had to drop in to say I love this months ssssss. My favourite of the sssss in 2 years .. works really well in milk, my wife didn't believe me when I told her it was from Steve


----------



## fatboyslim

Really lovely and personal-feeling email from Steve for December's coffee. I'm so torn, I was convinced I wanted out so I could pick my own coffees but that email has me wanting to renew.

Decisions decisions!


----------



## 4515

fatboyslim said:


> Really lovely and personal-feeling email from Steve for December's coffee. I'm so torn, I was convinced I wanted out so I could pick my own coffees but that email has me wanting to renew.
> 
> Decisions decisions!


I say that I wont renew each year and end up renewing.

This year was better than the previous year (for me)

I think I'll be in again for 2018


----------



## The Systemic Kid

And it's a yes from me too. Great value and the mystery element is fun.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Last night I read through the last year of this thread to see if it's the sort of thing I may like, including your deliberation and ultimate caving in @fatboyslim 

Think this would be a good sub for me especially when things get busy in the summer and my coffee browsing time is limited.

Has anyone seen anything out there for new subscribers for next year yet?


----------



## 4515

Thought that the discount code was a nice touch too


----------



## 4515

Flying_Vee said:


> Last night I read through the last year of this thread to see if it's the sort of thing I may like, including your deliberation and ultimate caving in @fatboyslim
> 
> Think this would be a good sub for me especially when things get busy in the summer and my coffee browsing time is limited.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything out there for new subscribers for next year yet?


Steve is mailing the existing subscribers first and giving them 7 days to sign up. After that, it will be opened to the wider audience. I'm sure that there will be plenty posted on here when this happens


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Flying_Vee said:


> Has anyone seen anything out there for new subscribers for next year yet?


As @working dog says, existing subscribers get first dibs before the remaining places are offered first come, first served. There are only 300 slots so you will need to keep an eye on the Hasbean website and/or the forum to see when the subscription opens. Last year's 300 slots went pretty quick.


----------



## Flying_Vee

The Systemic Kid said:


> remaining places are offered first come, first served... .


Oh man it's like LSOL Nov guest slot panic refreshing all over again. I'll set an alarm now.

I'm sure coffee buying shouldn't be so stressful


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I experience shed loads of cognitive dissonance when buying coffee


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew of the Limoncillo. There's an odd bitterness to it. Not sure if this is the roast or the hop flavour or my brewing fail. It's not unpleasant but not really pleasant either. Let's see if subsequent brews after a longer rest yield tastier cups!


----------



## Rhys

YAY!!!!!!!!! Subscribed to 2018!









That'll be 299 places left


----------



## CoffeeRat

Rhys said:


> That'll be 299 places left


 omg. Stephen knows how to create some fuss )))


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!! Subscribed to 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be 299 places left


298


----------



## Yes Row

297!


----------



## fatboyslim

fatboyslim said:


> First brew of the Limoncillo. There's an odd bitterness to it. Not sure if this is the roast or the hop flavour or my brewing fail. It's not unpleasant but not really pleasant either. Let's see if subsequent brews after a longer rest yield tastier cups!


Bitterness has all gone that I was tasting when I wrote this. When it really cools it becomes so sweet and juicy.

More brews required to fully evaluate this one.


----------



## 4515

I'm back in as well so those spaces are being filled

Been in from the start in 2015 - time flies !


----------



## MSM

Yes also signed up again!


----------



## Rhys

Anyone going for the 'Christmas Crackers'?


----------



## shannigan

Not going (for the) crackers but I've signed up for SSSSS again. I haven't loved all the coffees this year but they've all been interesting.


----------



## fatboyslim

For those still discussing this year's SSSSS, the December bean makes a really intriguing flat white. Generally I find any taste notes as espresso get lost in even small amounts of milk.

Making a 5oz flat white I find the hop flavour has transformed into a sour/sweet floral/bushy note balanced by the sweetness of the milk. While that might sound strange, I've never had a flat white like it, I find it delicious!


----------



## Rhys

I might have to try it as a flat white then. I dosed 16g in the Pavoni and it really fills the basket! Think I'll have to dose at 15g instead. Only tried it once as an espresso and it was different to the Drop stuff.


----------



## dan1502

I've been on catch up with the SSSS beans the last few weeks. I started with the ones before the latest then back to the previous Ethiopian natural which I'd started but shoved in the freezer on going away then the latest. I really enjoyed the Ethiopian, found the last ones good once dialled in and have just finished the latest. With the latest beans I have the EK as close to the zero point as I can get it. They're very fluffly and overflow the basket such that I changed my tamping technique for these and the beans are big and light, popcorning a lot. I've enjoyed them as flat whites. Quite acidic and I've found best around 18-42 to 44. They still flow fast though at around 30s including a 13s 2 bar preinfusion.

I immediatlely signed up again. I think my taste buds and ability to dial in are improving so I am hopeful that I can get more out of the next year's lots by dialling in quicker and more confidently.


----------



## 4515

Started this months offering this morning and it was bright. Pulled another shot this afternoon - grind was a bit coarse as the shot was ready in 20 seconds. Quick sip and straight down the sink - really acidic.

Ground finer and its still got that acidity. Now that Ive tasted it so full on, I'm reminded of the taste in this cup.

For me, not the best bean to end the year on


----------



## 4515

Will be interested in others views on this offering. Went a bit finer grind. 16g - 32 in about 50 seconds

Much smoother, a touch of creaminess, acidity much less prominent

A far nicer drink than yesterdays. Seems to be a bit of a knife-edge coffee to me - not very forgiving but good when its right


----------



## Flying_Vee

Heads up, new subscribers check out the website... @Elcee showed interest above.

Looking forward to trying a few new varieties having checked out what's been sent in the last year.


----------



## Beth71

Flying_Vee said:


> Heads up, new subscribers check out the website... @Elcee showed interest above.
> 
> Looking forward to trying a few new varieties having checked out what's been sent in the last year.


Thanks for the heads-up. Just signed up to this. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rhys

Has another go with this yesterday as a spro, which got chucked down the sink. It's a grind finer (and dose less) sort of bean by the looks. Ended up with a flat white which muted my poor second attempt at a spro, but at least I was heading in the right direction.


----------



## fatboyslim

It certainly makes a cracking pour over. Sort of regret wasting a fair chunk of it messing around with espresso.

All hint of that early bitterness is long gone. Only got enough left for one more brew....my last SSSSS brew ever?


----------



## GingerBen

Just signed up for the 2018 sub. Looks like a good way to try some different coffees for not silly money which I like


----------



## smartiepants

i've signed up for this, my very first Sub, no coffee expert by any means just intrigued

currently only using an Aeropress along side my Sage grinder as my Gaggia classic has been out of action for a few months, i'm hoping this will give me the kick up the backside to get it sorted out


----------



## IggyK

So do you guys get a fairly decent variety of region and process with this sub throughout the year? I'm tempted to join.

Wondering if it might be too late after I see what Santa bought me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

12 x 250gm packets delivered for £75.00 is a bargain especially when you factor in the beans featured each month aren't available to buy through the Hasbeen store. Great getting something unknown each month to try. Some during the year have been outstanding - none have been meh, IMO. Slots are limited but, currently, still available.


----------



## IggyK

Sold! after reading some of the earlier posts. Looking forward to it! definitely looks like a step up from Pact beans. I must say the price is very attractive hopefully it will stop me spending money on beans.


----------



## GingerBen

Way I saw it was it's a great price for the beans any way and the fact they are somewhat limited and some will be different to what I'd normally go for makes it a no brainer for me.


----------



## M4xime

I'm going to get on this tomorrow as well! Are all beans good for espresso or does it tend to be a mix of espresso/filter?


----------



## steveholt

M4xime said:


> I'm going to get on this tomorrow as well! Are all beans good for espresso or does it tend to be a mix of espresso/filter?


Good for both generally.

Hasbean 'Omniroast' so we will get the one roast profile that they deem brings out the best in the bean. Normally this means that what we get is good as espresso and as filter, though - as we all learn, some beans roasted certain ways are better for ones taste buds as one brew method than another. There was only 1 bean in 2017 that I found didnt work for me as espresso. There were 2 beans early on that were significantly better as espressos too.

Broadly speaking the subscription has been pretty easy going beans that work pretty well most ways.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Anyone received email heads' up for January's offering??


----------



## Rhys

No, not yet.. Have you?


----------



## M4xime

steveholt said:


> Good for both generally.
> 
> Hasbean 'Omniroast' so we will get the one roast profile that they deem brings out the best in the bean. Normally this means that what we get is good as espresso and as filter, though - as we all learn, some beans roasted certain ways are better for ones taste buds as one brew method than another. There was only 1 bean in 2017 that I found didnt work for me as espresso. There were 2 beans early on that were significantly better as espressos too.
> 
> Broadly speaking the subscription has been pretty easy going beans that work pretty well most ways.


Great thanks for that, missed my chance but will look out for it next year!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rhys said:


> No, not yet.. Have you?


Hope something will drop through the letterbox 6 Jan.


----------



## Beth71

I think I remember reading somewhere that they'd be roasting and posting the first beans in the second week of Jan.


----------



## GingerBen

Not heard anything yet


----------



## IggyK

Nothing from me either?


----------



## fatboyslim

Steve's in El Salvador at the mo, not sure if that's just delaying the email.


----------



## Rhys

Had a couple of goes with the Limoncillo the other day and it gushed as normal grind settings... Went far, far finer (finer than Drop LSOL and finer than light roast decaf!!) and finally got a nice espresso. Getting the fruitiness coming through, and then with milk it was just lovely! Only got one more shot left though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Heads up: January's SSSSS is on its way. El Salvador Los Andes washed.

'In the cup it's got a big, juicy apricot up front, with plenty of golden sugar sweetness. This is a beautifully well balanced cup which you'll just want to drink and drink, but if you do manage to leave it to cool down a little you'll see that apricot shift into sweet orange, with hints of dried fruit and cashew nuts on the finish'.

- looking like another stonker to get 2018 going.


----------



## GingerBen

Just saw that too. Sounds lovely


----------



## Doozerless

This is the same coffee as our last LSOL, no? If so, it'll be interesting comparing roast profiles given it was a 'challenging' brew.


----------



## IggyK

This coffee was also my first Pact offering intrigued to try the difference.


----------



## steveholt

Doozerless said:


> This is the same coffee as our last LSOL, no? If so, it'll be interesting comparing roast profiles given it was a 'challenging' brew.


I'd bet five whole pounds that this will be easier to get more out of.


----------



## dan1502

I've not tried the last LSOL yet (and have 3/4 of the one befor left). I did get an 'interesting' selection of four different beans from Texas for Christmas though - all flavoured, one with actual pecan nuts mixed in with the beans and another with pecans and what seem to be caramel flavoured bits in


----------



## GingerBen

dan1502 said:


> I've not tried the last LSOL yet (and have 3/4 of the one befor left). I did get an 'interesting' selection of four different beans from Texas for Christmas though - all flavoured, one with actual pecan nuts mixed in with the beans and another with pecans and what seem to be caramel flavoured bits in


they sound fine, the EK will rip through pecans and caramel chunks....


----------



## Flying_Vee

steveholt said:


> I'd bet five whole pounds that this will be easier to get more out of.


Mine arrived yesterday but only roasted Wednesday so will try and hold off a few days.

I have a brew or two of the Drop LSOL so will be interesting switching between the two. You'd never guess it was the same bean from the descriptions!

I now find myself eying up the La Ilusion on the website, and I thought this subscription would be good value...

Anyone dived in yet?


----------



## GingerBen

Flying_Vee said:


> Mine arrived yesterday but only roasted Wednesday so will try and hold off a few days.
> 
> I have a brew or two of the Drop LSOL so will be interesting switching between the two. You'd never guess it was the same bean from the descriptions!
> 
> I now find myself eying up the La Ilusion on the website, and I thought this subscription would be good value...
> 
> Anyone dived in yet?


Thought I'd give it until Monday (for filter) but might crack sooner, got two others on the go though and don't like to open a third bag if I can help it lol


----------



## steveholt

Flying_Vee said:


> Mine arrived yesterday but only roasted Wednesday so will try and hold off a few days.
> 
> I have a brew or two of the Drop LSOL so will be interesting switching between the two. *You'd never guess it was the same bean from the descriptions!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I now find myself eying up the La Ilusion on the website, and I thought this subscription would be good value...
> 
> Anyone dived in yet?


That's the bit that has me most interested.

I really enjoyed the WBC winning coffee, I broadly really enjoy SL28 Kenyans, and am rarely disappointed by any high end El Salvador Coffees - but I just didnt think the Drop LSOL of this bean was that well done/for me. Having the same niche bean from two roasters a few weeks apart is geek-tastic for me.


----------



## fatboyslim

Wow this is quite surprising (but also not) as the Los Andes is a Drop exclusive, although Steve Leighton does own some of Drop so it makes sense that Has Bean might get a bag too.

Is it the SL28 too? If it is the exact same green beans then it'll all come down to roast and for sure the profiles will be different although Drop and Has Bean are both huge omniroast advocates.

The Drop Los Andes SL28 was a very subtle coffee that was extremely water-dependent but I thought it was a cracking brewed coffee.


----------



## GingerBen

It is sl28 yes


----------



## 4515

I have two bags of the drop offering in the freezer. Probably around 300g in the bag.

I'll be trying the beans side by side to compare

If anyone else wants to give this a go and doesn't have the Drop beans I'll post the Drop beans for free with the recipient making a donation to the forum. First to reply takes them

First to reply gets the beans


----------



## Rhys

I've opened them for a sniff, but not tried them yet.. Anyone spro'd them yet?


----------



## IggyK

tried it through V60/AP/CCD, not for me, a bit on the darker roast side maybe its better for spro.

of course, there is always the brewing skills









I'll make another AP right now and decide 75g/l as per Hoffman's recommendation in his book.


----------



## GingerBen

Just brewed a v60 of this 15:250 and dry bed bang on 2:30 secs. It's all grapefruit or maybe bitter orange for me at the moment and getting sweeter as it cools. The apricot comes through as it cools which is the opposite of the notes on the bag but that's a guide surely ;-)

Going to grind a touch finer next time and see if that brings the sweetness forward

edit - bit of an ashy aftertaste....wasn't expecting that. Odd


----------



## IggyK

Yeh maybe I take it back a little definitely V60 works better for me. Brings more of the flavours out.

Can taste the sweetness and some orange and dried fruit.


----------



## Rhys

Well, I've made a few espressos so far with these.

First one I ground a bit too fine (20 odd seconds pre-infusion - although about 10 of that was from 0 to 2 bar, the rest was at 2 bar until I got some drips appearing) with a total shot time of around 56 seconds (inc. a ramp down to 2 bar at about 50 seconds). 18g into 30g

Was looking for the after-taste that was mentioned more than anything. Taste-wise it was all-right, nothing jumping out tbh and a black tea like finish for me, quite dry on the pallet but not offensive. Opened up more grind wise to get 33.2g in 27 seconds total (for a Speedster that is quiet quick, as the pre-infusion is quiet long). No ramp down this time, just killed the shot.

Taste-wise it was nice, but still dry on the after-taste. No idea where the Cashew Nuts come in tbh.. Picking up a bit of Orange though which is nice.




























Next to the Long & Short ATO, I prefer the ATO tbh (which I've nearly finished, as I've been giving it to guests who have been blown away by the Strawberry/Blueberry fruitiness).


----------



## IggyK

Same here no idea where the Cashew Nuts come in either?

Maybe my imagination isn't strong enough, or maybe that's the dryness your getting, cashews are quite dry.


----------



## Rhys

IggyK said:


> Same here no idea where the Cashew Nuts come in either?
> 
> Maybe my imagination isn't strong enough, or maybe that's the dryness your getting, cashews are quite dry.


So's the bottom of an ashtray.. Not the best start to the year I think. Though I've not tried it as brewed tbh.


----------



## GingerBen

Rhys said:


> So's the bottom of an ashtray.. Not the best start to the year I think. Though I've not tried it as brewed tbh.


Funny you make that comparison. As v60 I've had a couple of very ashy aftertaste brews. A couple that were better but there is an underlying aftertaste that's unpleasant. Decided to leave it a few days longer and see if it improves.


----------



## Beth71

Just tried it as CCD. I could taste some nuttiness (not sure I could identify it as cashew nuts), but not too much sweetness - definitely some grapefruit/bitter orange for me. Will try as spro next.


----------



## GingerBen

Just had another V60 with my usual recipe and the ash tray aftertaste has gone pretty much completely but what's left isn't over special imo. It's ok, not great. I may have a chance to 'spro it later so I might try that although my noob technique won't do it any favours!


----------



## IggyK

GingerBen said:


> Just had another V60 with my usual recipe and the ash tray aftertaste has gone pretty much completely but what's left isn't over special imo. It's ok, not great. I may have a chance to 'spro it later so I might try that although my noob technique won't do it any favours!


Did you grind finer this time?


----------



## GingerBen

IggyK said:


> Did you grind finer this time?


no just kept it the same. Weird how it was there one day and more or less gone the next


----------



## dan1502

Give them a chance. I've just tried the first two shots without adjusting the grind since the Craft House beans, both 18 to 42. The first was a flat 9 bar profile and the second a 2 bar 13s preinfusion followed by a flat 9 bar. Both were pretty good as first shots. I'll try two more in a few minutes. I have been using a flat 6 bar profile with the Craft House beans so will try that I think and play with the ratio +/-. 18 to 30 on the face of it would seem like it risks being in underextraction territory Rhys, have you tried a higher yield (not extraction, weight of drink).


----------



## dan1502

18 to 37 in 42 seconds tasted pretty good (6 bar flat). Some acidity to start and a smooth finish.


----------



## Nod

Not sure if I have missed an email but if super secret stash not going in this year?


----------



## 4515

Nod said:


> Not sure if I have missed an email but if super secret stash not going in this year?


You must've missed the email.

SSSSS is continuing this year. First of the new sub was shipped last week


----------



## Nod

Gutted!! I will email hasbean... thanks working dog


----------



## 4515

Nod said:


> Gutted!! I will email hasbean... thanks working dog


Tried to find when the email was sent but I've deleted the mail from my deleted items. I paid on 7th December so the email will have been sent early Dec


----------



## Nod

I appreciate that.. I have looked and can't find an email... suspect I I won't now be able to join but I will email in case...


----------



## Rhys

dan1502 said:


> 18 to 30 on the face of it would seem like it risks being in underextraction territory Rhys, have you tried a higher yield (not extraction, weight of drink).


Not yet, I was going by blonding tbh and killed the shot when I thought it was getting a bit too light. I was running at a long pre-infusion, a finer grind and a total shot time of just under a minute.

I'll be having another go with them today to see how they fair now they've rested a bit longer.


----------



## GingerBen

Anybody else brew these up and get anything interesting from them? Mine have gone now as I tried to make some espresso with them but couldn't dial it in and my oracle eats beans for fun


----------



## IggyK

I'm done with mine already too many attempts with CCD 20/18grams beans to get it right. V60 produced the best results just orange and dried fruit flavours for me.


----------



## steveholt

18 -> 330 in 3.30 in 3-6 cup chemex.

Sweet, very sweer. Apricot into soft orange and the faintest touch of dryness... I'd have said a touch of grapefruit.

Tastes entirely unlike the drop roast of the same bean.

Less 'high end exotica and more glug glug more.

Good but not outstanding as a brew.

Espreaso.next...


----------



## dan1502

We finished ours this morning. Settled for 18 to between 42 and 45 and tried a few profiles but probably flat 6 bar most. They also seemed to be ok with shorter and longer ratios. I forget the time but I think late 30s or early 40s, took a bit to start flowing then fine, a bit like pre-infusion. Not very helpful  We both enjoyed them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ran these through V60 this morning - can still taste tingly orange. Really enjoyable. Didn't work for me as flat whites - delicate flavours got lost.


----------



## Rhys

On my second cup of the day.. ran slightly courser 18>31 the topped up with hot water, time is irrelevant.. juicy..

Second cup slightly courser still (still approx 15s preinfusion) 18>30 topped up again in a flat white cup.

What a difference resting makes.. Really nice and juicy.


----------



## Rhys

Rhys said:


> ....What a difference resting makes.. Really nice and juicy.


..unfortunately was left with an earthy aftertaste for some hours (as I was out collecting some more furniture for my house) and was wanting a drink of something fruity to take it away.


----------



## 4515

First cup of this one.

Espresso - bags of sweetness, delicate coffee - easy drinking

Long black - nice mouthfeel, starts off dry then really juicy with massive sweetness which remains long after the drink. Has the slightest hint of acidity

I suspect that this would be lost in milk. Will try Mrs WDs flat white tomorrow

Enjoyable but I'm wanting more coffee flavour


----------



## steveholt

This was a very quaffable filter brew for me,

a good, but not wow espresso

and lost in milk.

What was most amazing is it was unrecognizable from the drop coffee coffee from the same farm, and it was also so very removed from the hasbean las brumas lots - maybe for different reasons mind you.

If I was Matt Perger, I'd draw a 2d representation of a 3d connecting all these coffees - but I'm not, so I wont.

But I'd say the snappy 1 line caption would be: 'because roaster'


----------



## GingerBen

I don't think I let mine rest enough or got the best brew method for this first bag as I found them boarderline bad butas I say I'm sure that's more me than the beans.


----------



## Beth71

I wasn't overwhelmed by them. Found them fairly pleasant in the CCD and OK as espresso, but as above maybe I should have rested them longer. More than likely user error.


----------



## Rhys

steveholt said:


> ...What was most amazing is it was unrecognizable from the drop coffee coffee from the same farm..


If that was the LSOL Drop, then I wasn't struck on that either so it must be just my personal taste..


----------



## IggyK

Beth71 said:


> I wasn't overwhelmed by them. Found them fairly pleasant in the CCD and OK as espresso, but as above maybe I should have rested them longer. More than likely user error.


How long would have rested them for? If given the chance


----------



## Beth71

IggyK said:


> How long would have rested them for? If given the chance


Not sure to be honest. I rested them for a week before trying, which is what I generally do, give or take a day. Sometimes I'll start using beans a bit before this, if I'm using for brewed. 10 days maybe?


----------



## Flying_Vee

Kettle, grinder, water, I was blaming everything I could when I couldn't get this working at first (a good workman etc).

Like the Drop LSOL, these made me sharpen up my V60 routine where I'd perhaps got a bit sloppy over Christmas. Once I was back on a Glaceau Volvic blend I found them quite juicy and very nice. Shame I've not had any deeside to hand which I think would have taken that toasty edge off.

Much prefer the fruitiness of these to the cleanness of the Drop though.

Pleased with my first #sssss. When do we get the next?


----------



## IggyK

Flying_Vee said:


> Kettle, grinder, water, I was blaming everything I could when I couldn't get this working at first (a good workman etc).
> 
> Like the Drop LSOL, these made me sharpen up my V60 routine where I'd perhaps got a bit sloppy over Christmas. Once I was back on a Glaceau Volvic blend I found them quite juicy and very nice. Shame I've not had any deeside to hand which I think would have taken that toasty edge off.
> 
> Much prefer the fruitiness of these to the cleanness of the Drop though.
> 
> Pleased with my first #sssss. When do we get the next?


Should be tomorrow first of the month I fink.


----------



## 4515

Tried Mrs WDs flat white

As suspected it was lost in milk


----------



## Flying_Vee

working dog said:


> Tried Mrs WDs flat white
> 
> As suspected it was lost in milk


I mainly got this subscription to use for pour over and didn't have space in the hopper last month to try espresso (generally don't like splitting 250g bags between two methods).

However the El Salvador thiscmonth is a medium/dark roast with sparkling wine acidity and zingy grapefruit (from email, not opened the bag yet), which leaves me scratching my head on which way to go!?!


----------



## IggyK

Received email just not the bag you got yours?







sounds maybe AeroPress might work.


----------



## 4515

Flying_Vee said:


> I mainly got this subscription to use for pour over and didn't have space in the hopper last month to try espresso (generally don't like splitting 250g bags between two methods).
> 
> However the El Salvador thiscmonth is a medium/dark roast with sparkling wine acidity and zingy grapefruit (from email, not opened the bag yet), which leaves me scratching my head on which way to go!?!


I read that earlier. Will be interesting to try a HB darker roast. Hoping its a bit gutsier than last months


----------



## GingerBen

Mine arrived today. Roasted yesterday so will leave alone for a week then see what's going on


----------



## GingerBen

First brew of February's beans - very nice smell in the bag. Very lively in the filter post bloom so might need a bit longer to rest. Taste is grapefruitish, touch of citrus bitterness, quite a clean tasting cup. More to be had in a few days I think.


----------



## IggyK

Is that the v60 mate what was your recipe?


----------



## GingerBen

IggyK said:


> Is that the v60 mate what was your recipe?


yes. 2+9 on feldgrind 15:250g

30g bloom, 70g at 30 seconds then 75g at 1:00 and 1:30. Dry bed at 2:25 ish


----------



## IggyK

Need to up my pouring regime game rather than single pours. I think I'm getting the sparkling wine tasting notes not sure about the grapefruits but definitively a sweetness present.


----------



## GingerBen

IggyK said:


> Need to up my pouring regime game rather than single pours. I think I'm getting the sparkling wine tasting notes not sure about the grapefruits but definitively a sweetness present.


i didn't get much sweetness definitely a more dry perhaps winey mouthfeel. Going to change grind a bit coarser next time and see how that changes it


----------



## GingerBen

Second brew on V60 went a touch tighter to 2+8 on feldgrind 15:250 in 2:25. Left the bloom 10 seconds longertoday as it was still quite lively. It's still bitter, dry aftertaste, some grapefruit but that's it. Think grind might be the thing to change. Will go coarser and see if that helps.


----------



## IggyK

I used 8 clicks from closed on the mini mill.

I believe it probably a medium fine esq grind on the AeroPress hitting the notes volvic water. Just not very exciting brew IMO


----------



## GingerBen

I'm going to go 2 coarser and 2 finer from my 2+8 today and see what changes that brings about. Keen to experiment as much as anything. Although I know a lot say keep the grind the same and adjust via pouring technique but I'm not sure


----------



## IggyK

Think I nailed it and hit all the notes, but it took some effort, 6clicks from closed and 4mins to grind on the Hario MM. My morning work out is done! I'm done with my bag all gone.


----------



## GingerBen

Getting closer to the notes with Feb's beans now. They definitely needed a longer rest as the bitterness has subsided in to something less offensive and the acidity is coming through more. Just made a V60 with 18:300g recipe. It's pretty nice, not as gluggable as others but I'll at least finish this bag


----------



## 4515

Had my first decent cup of this earlier today. Previous attempts were overly acidic and not pleasant at all.


----------



## GingerBen

working dog said:


> Had my first decent cup of this earlier today. Previous attempts were overly acidic and not pleasant at all.


How did you make the good cup?


----------



## 4515

Slackened the grind off quite a bit and pretty standard parameters. 16>32g in 30 seconds. Previous attempts were 40+ seconds and not good at all


----------



## Dormouse

Only tried this month's once, so far, and actively disliked it. Maybe it will improve with more time.


----------



## 4515

It doesn't sound right but Ive had better results with quicker pours. Todays last one was at 26 seconds and it was much better than other shots.

Having said that, this is the second of this years subs and both are pretty underwhelming to me. Lets hope the next one is a belter


----------



## dan1502

I didn't really have any trouble with this and enjoyed it. I forget what I settled for but think it was 18 to 38 or there abouts and in 40ish seconds but with 6 bar.


----------



## IggyK

Email has landed.

Woop Woop! so looking forward to trying this coffee! really interesting to hear the tamper tantrum video, also bit sad news about Bolivia. I didn't know there were issues?


----------



## Rhys

Got March's and wow!!










Tasting notes are spot on. Thought it might be a bit early fro espresso but went for it anyway.

First impression for me was a taste of dark chocolate bitterness swilling round my mouth, but not in a heavy way - quite light actually. Got a hint of molasses and the white grape finish to me was like breathing in the vapour from a large glass of white wine. Totally surprised by this one, and definitely my favourite of the three this year so far.


----------



## Rhys

Here's a naff video of that shot been made (which I'll update to HD when it's loaded, so will be even naffer







)


----------



## IggyK

Dialled in for V60 11clicks on Hario getting loads of sweetness very low in acidity maybe taste more when it cools down. A pleasant drinkable ☕ No favourite yet though?


----------



## GingerBen

Cracked in to March's beans this morning roasted on 28th Feb. Maybe I'm missing something with these beans but all 3 so far have been underwhelming. Brewing as V60 - 15:250 and 18:300 today. Usual method. Might fiddle with grind a bit to get some more out of these.


----------



## steveholt

I devoured the past months bolivian as espresso/small capps

This was a classic hasbean high quality Bolivian coffee.


----------



## GingerBen

Changed my method and have enjoyed this bean much more


----------



## Flying_Vee

I'd recommend trying a long immersion brew for this if you've not tried one yet.

Maybe I'm still just pants with a V60 but the rich and chocolatey yet bright aeropress I've been having today are splendid.


----------



## IggyK

Flying_Vee said:


> I'd recommend trying a long immersion brew for this if you've not tried one yet.
> 
> Maybe I'm still just pants with a V60 but the rich and chocolatey yet bright aeropress I've been having today are splendid.


How long is long?

I've been enjoying the V60 the most. Nothing complex 30s bloom stir the grinds and fill up to 250. 15/250 ratio tasted good.


----------



## Rhys

Nearly finished mine







Best of the year so far..


----------



## Flying_Vee

IggyK said:


> How long is long?
> 
> I've been enjoying the V60 the most. Nothing complex 30s bloom stir the grinds and fill up to 250. 15/250 ratio tasted good.


Not ridiculous, 10mins was good 16mins was better and was surprised the apple came through with with the latter.

Will try the V60 again at the weekend.


----------



## IggyK

Was this with the AeroPress?


----------



## Flying_Vee

IggyK said:


> Was this with the AeroPress?


Yep.


----------



## 4515

Just about at the end of this bean and I've enjoyed every cup of the stuff. My favourite so far this year


----------



## GingerBen

Anybody cracked in to the Rwandan yet? I'm not getting on with these coffees for some reason so might try a different method. Anybody spro'd it?


----------



## GingerBen

Just made an Americano with it. Doesn't have the depth to work as long as I have been having my previous bean so will try a shorter one next. Also need to pull shot a touch longer as was just a little bit under I think. 18:36 in dead on 30 seconds but a touch sour but only just. Will leave grind alone and pull to 40g and see what that does.


----------



## Flying_Vee

l'm enjoying April though perhaps not as much as the March Bolivian. Still getting best results with the long steep aeropress which is my work set up and I never intended to use the subscription for espresso.

It stands out to me (perhaps incorrectly) that all the beans so far particularly Feb-Apr include testing notes like grapefruit, wine, white grape and apple. These notes for me indicate the tarter end of the spectrum and I find it difficult to make top notch espresso with these beans but easier dealing with filter.

Hope we do get a bit more variation along the jammy, tropical, funky lines though.


----------



## dan1502

I took this away to Germany with me so had the whole lot as filter. We all really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rhys

Think I'll filter this one more. Don't think it suits my tastes as espresso.


----------



## IggyK

My favourite was probably January tbh I'm not getting on with coffees from the other months.


----------



## Flying_Vee

The May #sssss has landed and it sounds great. High hopes after the last excellent Bolivian.

Here's what the email says.

"In the cup expect*complex sweetness. It reminds me of*orange*and*peach squash*up front, but there's an edge of*cane sugar*to it too. Then on the finish, you get a lovely kick of*nectarine.

Country:*Bolivia

Region: Caranavi

City: Colonia Villa Asuncion

Farm:*La Llama

Farmer: Pedro Rodriguez

Altitude:*1650*m.a.s.l.

Variety:*Orange Caturra

Processing system:*Mechanically Washed"

Will brew one up later.


----------



## GingerBen

Sounds like more bright fruity stuff









will let it sit for a few days then brew it up and see what's going on


----------



## Rhys

Already opened and flattied.. It's nicer than last months.


----------



## Flying_Vee

V60 with deeside today and it's delicious.

First effort is super balanced between acidity and juicy goodness. Dig it.


----------



## dan1502

First shots of this and very bright and zingy but in a good way. I'm sure refining the dialling in will improve it.


----------



## Rhys

I'm loving this with milk. I've not tried it as a brew yet or plain espresso except to dial my grinder in.


----------



## GingerBen

Rhys said:


> I'm loving this with milk. I've not tried it as a brew yet or plain espresso except to dial my grinder in.


That's good to hear. These are next to be opened after the foundry Bolivian natural I'm drinking currently...well not right this minute


----------



## steveholt

7am sunday chemex of this coffee...

Absolute spot on the tasting notes...

The one liner would be.

Bolivian coffee that tastes like orange fruit mix.

That works for me.

Curious to espresso this one now.


----------



## IggyK

Flying_Vee said:


> V60 with deeside today and it's delicious.
> 
> First effort is super balanced between acidity and juicy goodness. Dig it.


What's your method? Not having that much sucess. I regret selling my Hausgrind







I think my Hario mini is letting me down.


----------



## Flying_Vee

IggyK said:


> What's your method? Not having that much sucess. I regret selling my Hausgrind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Hario mini is letting me down.





IggyK said:


> What's your method?.


I'm no pro and I can't remember the exact method on that day but I follow a lot of the usual guidance on the forum for V60. In the range of 15-17g :250-60ml, 30 sec bloom with 20g water then 30-70g pours all in around 2'30" hopefully draining before 4'. I've been having to grind around 2.9-3 full turns with the feld to keep the flow up.

I'm coming round to the opinion (I think this echoes some folk who spend a lot more time than me tinkering with variables) that as long as you've got good water and you're in the ball park you'll get good results.

Perhaps I'm too casual.


----------



## GingerBen

Just spro'd this for the first time at 18:36 in 29 seconds. Wasn't the neatest naked extraction but not too bad. Tasted quite bold, boarder line bitter. Certainly not what the notes describe although I suspect they are geared for filter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Agree. Spot on through V60.


----------



## GingerBen

The Systemic Kid said:


> Agree. Spot on through V60.


what recipe you using? Will give it a go


----------



## GingerBen

Just had as a latte, mellow and not unpleasant but unremarkable, although not much is as a latte tbf. Meant to try as a flattie but did too much milk and hate wasting it lol.

Filter next


----------



## Flying_Vee

Gone back to the dregs of the April Rwandan today.

Used Glaceau and Fiji 3:1 with a 3mins AP and getting a lovely Garibaldi biscuit and whiff of marzipan which I don't recall before. Still got lime zing but it seems more rounded and actually enjoying this more now than when it was fresh


----------



## GingerBen

Just had this months as 'spro and much nicer than last time. No bitterness, sweet but with citrus acidity, not sour. Clean finish, moorish. Happy actually as not really liked any of the other ones. No doubt my technique is improving too so that helps!


----------



## 4515

Just opened this months and its a belter !

apricot, orange, smooth, balanced acidity

Best this year for me


----------



## IggyK

Wow just had these beans through Aeropress, could see exactly what people on about fruit mix. Defiantly one variable I never really considered was temperature I think these beans required a lower than rolling boil or off the boil, either this or I dialled in my grind.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Missed the email due to missing the silly GDRP email but pleased when this landed on my doorstep this morning.

First unwashed of the year and it sounds... chocolatey I guess.


----------



## IggyK

Just had an AP this morning creamy chocolate. Third Bolivian in a row was expecting a different region.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Same country but definitely a different coffee.

First French press is rum cherry liqueur chocolate. Should've been more patient with the steep but a lovely rounded brew.


----------



## Flying_Vee

The espresso hopper ran dry after some Red Brick this morning and it was a toss up between this and the new LSOL which was equally freshly roasted.

Wow, not disappointed going for this though. That chocolate flavour in a flat white was eye popping. I could've been drinking a thick tangy hot chocolate on the continent.

Mrs Vee won't be happy when she realises it's a one off and in short supply....


----------



## Rhys

Been having this as a flat white and it's moreish.

one thing I've noticed is I've got to grind a lot courser. At normal espresso grind levels I'm getting a no show, even with a 45s pre-infusion.

Currently sat in my van with my travel mug. 2 double shots and steamed milk, like a double flat white.


----------



## GingerBen

I'm getting bitterness with this latest bean pulling 18.5:38g in around 27-30 seconds. Anybody else find that? Wondering if I should go longer?


----------



## Flying_Vee

GingerBen said:


> I'm getting bitterness with this latest bean pulling 18.5:38g in around 27-30 seconds. Anybody else find that? Wondering if I should go longer?


I think this is definitely a more developed roast so bitterness could come in easily (real contrast to the LSOL). I've had to slacken the grind to a spot I've not been to for a while (as has @Rhys above). That's my theory anyway.

Not needed to myself but lowering the brew temp could help stop over extraction or try stopping the shot shorter at 30g-ish (only one tweak at a time).


----------



## Flying_Vee

First Malawian coffee for me.

Another chocolate fest. Touch of lime bringing balance in my first aeropress. Going to put it in the queue for espresso.


----------



## GingerBen

Just chucked mine in the hopper for espresso. Just had a long black but was probably a blend of this and Extract's organic espresso so can't form an opinion yet. Smells nice though. Will know more after the next one or two I expect


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Enjoying this as espresso - Terry's chocolate orange springs to mind.


----------



## GingerBen

Having to go much finer for this latest one as espresso and it's still gushing. Will give it another go later but after three doubles down the sink I've got the hump with it lol


----------



## Flying_Vee

Nearly through this now, all but the first AP have been espresso. Found it a bit sensitive to grind so not all shots have been the best as the hopper dropped.

Don't get the macha tea thing and I'm a bit sceptical that when the spiel says the estate also grows tea that low and behold tea comes through as a tasting note...

However it is a very balanced coffee, not the sweetest for me but enough of a citrus pop to keep things interesting.

Two darker roasts in a row. Which way will it go next?


----------



## Rhys

No idea what Macha tea tastes like, it may as well be deadly nightshade. I did make my sparky mate a cuppa though when he came round to measure up for a load of work in my house. He saw the machine and raised an eyebrow and asked if the coffee would taste better than my La Pav.

One flat white later made of the #SSSSS and he was gobsmacked.. said it was the best coffee he's had since visiting a coffee shop in Malton called Leoni (home of a previous UK barista champion).

All I could say is he must have been going to Costa in the meantime..









18g> 34g in 64 s with a long pre-infusion. Goes very well with milk.


----------



## Rhys

Had a V60 of the latest one this morning and tried a few attempts at espressos tonight. My EK isn't set up properly at the min (needs some alignment). First shot 18g > 39g in 38s and not bad. Quite a fast pour after preinfusion so decide to tighten the grind a bit and try again. Got a better pour with 18g > 39.4g in about 48s with a nice preinfusion and steady pour. It's a bit liqureish and creamy. I'm sure I'm going to enjoy this one.


----------



## IggyK

My favourite so far! Kenyan in the clever dripper 12mintute brew, basically Hoffman's French press method.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

October's SSSSS - Thailand Doi Pangkhon natural. Drinking this as flat white - 18grms > 36grms. Cacao nibs description bang on. Lovely balanced boozy fruit finish and after taste. Well done to Steve for serving up something unusual. Don't think I've tasted beans from Thailand before.


----------



## GingerBen

The Systemic Kid said:


> October's SSSSS - Thailand Doi Pangkhon natural. Drinking this as flat white - 18grms > 36grms. Cacao nibs description bang on. Lovely balanced boozy fruit finish and after taste. Well done to Steve for serving up something unusual. Don't think I've tasted beans from Thailand before.


Resting mine at the moment but the descriptors sound right up my street. Been a bit underwhelmed with the SSSSS to date to be honest, just not really my preference regarding flavours but this sounds good.


----------



## dan1502

I've dived straight into these and first impressions are very good.


----------



## IggyK

This has got to the best tasting SSSS so far I take back the Kenyan it's good but this is an another level IMO. Maybe the best Hasbean beans I've tasted. Been using the AeroPress 13 -15g/250 possibly the upgrade of grinder from Hario Slim to Commadante has helped to unlock mor flavour from the beans.


----------



## Rhys

Enjoying this one as well.


----------



## GingerBen

Also enjoying this as spro mixed 50/50 with hot water. Is that an Americano???









Been using the niche and getting some really floppy shots from the rocket 18:36 in 37 seconds this morning. Might slacken off a notch to try and bring out more of the natural taste that's trying to pop out as mine are heavily dominated by the cocoa at the moment although not a bad thing, I think there is more to find.


----------



## GingerBen

Went a little coarser and shot was 18:36 in 27 seconds which is a big difference in time (10 seconds) for one number on the Niche. However the distribution wasn't great as the silly grind cup left a mound which was then hard to level off so I'll try the next one at the same grind but make it properly! Coffee is sweeter though and more natural funk coming through but it's quite subtle, unlike an Ethiopian for example but I'm not surprised that it isn't as funky as those can be given the origin and varietals


----------



## 4515

Up until this month I have been a bit underwhelmed with some of this years selections. Not sure if that is my expectations being too high, my tastes not agreeing with the choices of coffee or the coffee not being as good as previous years SSSSS

This one is the best yet for me. I can sicken of natruals but this one is amazing !

Chocolate, black cherries and booziness

Lots of gloopy loveliness

Very easy drinking

Having said all that, I do think I'll be giving the subscription a miss next year


----------



## Rhys

Banged a corker out earlier of this one. Spot on tasting notes as well, including the boozy finish. Very moreish but need sleep (It did keep me going through doing our company accounts though).

Used the Niched on setting 17 (calibrated earlier). 18g into 35g in 44 seconds. 94˚C and straight into 2nd gear with soft 5 second pre-infusion. Slow to start, but soon gave a lovely steady pour.

Will be making this one for breakfast and my flask for when I get to work. Cracking #SSSSS


----------



## Flying_Vee

Love this coffee. Just goes to show it's not just a toss up between Africa and the Americas (my ignorant assumption of course!)

Definitely a contender for my favourite Sssss espresso this year as not too chocolatey with a nice fruity hit. Not sure I dare move any on to filter as its so good and disappearing fast.


----------



## GingerBen

Have to confess this is the only SSSSS I've finished this year. Really liked it.


----------



## 4515

Well one mans muck is another mans gold. Mrs WD tried it and doesn't like it &#8230;.. heathen !

Said it tastes of smoke, cardamom and liquorice

Oh well..... more for me

Has anyone noticed the puck being soggier than normal ? Not an issue, just an observation


----------



## Flying_Vee

I know we've moved on but I'm just finishing the dregs of the September El Salvador natural catimor.

Shame I didn't try as espresso but had some great V60s on the road last month ending on an AP today. Not so much chocolatey for me but defo on the molasses and fruit. Not that funky for a natural, not sure I'd have guessed.

Last of the Thai natural from this month is in the hopper too (weeps).


----------



## steveholt

Only on this thai the past few days.

Had a few thai coffees over the year. Dog and hat and others.

This is by far the best ive tasted. Cracking heavy gloopy espresso.

Not my go to profile at all but im loving this specific coffee as espresso.

I was thinking i might bin off sssss 2019.

This might change my mind.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

The Doi Pangkhon has certainly been the surprise highlight of this year's offerings so far. I'm in two minds about renewing. I'll see what Nov/December are like.


----------



## 4515

Gerrard Burrard said:


> The Doi Pangkhon has certainly been the surprise highlight of this year's offerings so far. I'm in two minds about renewing. I'll see what Nov/December are like.


They would have to surpass this months coffee for me to renew.


----------



## Rhys

I soon went through my bag, which is quite rare for me.. lol


----------



## Rhys

Yay, new beans arrived before the email!

V60'd them earlier and they are lovely!!!

*Baquelito, El Roblar*

*
*

Alta Verapaz, Guatemala

Washed Pacamara

Orange juice, pomegranate, apricot, lime zest.

Mmmmmmmm...


----------



## steveholt

That pacamara was good too.

In other hasbean news.

Las brumas Geisha as part of a tasting box is on sale now.

50g of geisha and 3 bags of different Las Brumas sl28s for 45 quid.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/las-brumas-pack

Last years Las Brumas were really good. Really really good. And at effectively 10 a bag they were bargains.

FYI #sssss-ers


----------



## dan1502

This one has just demonstrated how different coffee can be. First shot today after the LSOL Kenyan. Very zesty but also sweet.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Only got in to this Guatemalan this week but lovingly it in the aeropress. Juicy and zesty indeed.

Think this is my first Pacamara. Will get some in the V60 this arvo.


----------



## Rhys

That's me sorted for another year









Price increase though..


----------



## Nod

Rhys said:


> That's me sorted for another year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price increase though..


Rhys does that mean the subscriptions are up again? Could someone send me the link please. I am on ##### but don't seem to get the emails anymore. Thanks


----------



## Rhys

Nod said:


> Rhys does that mean the subscriptions are up again? Could someone send me the link please. I am on ##### but don't seem to get the emails anymore. Thanks


I've forwarded the email to you.


----------



## Nod

Rhys said:


> I've forwarded the email to you.


Thanks a lot - really appreciate that


----------



## Heligan

Rhys said:


> Price increase though..


Has Steve given a reason for the price increase? I opted out of this year having been underwhelmed by some coffees in 2017 but was thinking of signing up again for 2019. Does higher price = higher quality I wonder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recollect subscription held at £84.00 for last couple of years? Guess a price hike was always on the cards pushing the monthly pack to just over £8.00.

Sadly, giving up my subs as, like Jane, been underwhelmed by some of the offerings. That said, there have been some belters. But there's a lot of stiff competition out there.


----------



## 4515

I'll not be renewing my subs either. I know that the LSOL chaps have a wider market to pick from but the LSOL offerings have blown away SSSSS this year. HB have plenty of beans and this sub started off as exactly what its title suggested but it seems to have lost its way on the whole this year.

I'll be watching the reviews for next year and hope that the subscription goes back to what it was in years one and two and delivers amazing coffee.


----------



## Heligan

Thanks both. I think I'll hold off. Might opt for something more flexible like Dog & Hat.


----------



## 4515

Heligan said:


> Has Steve given a reason for the price increase? I opted out of this year having been underwhelmed by some coffees in 2017 but was thinking of signing up again for 2019. Does higher price = higher quality I wonder.


From this months letter &#8230;.

Now that might initially sound like quite a jump, but it worksout at an extra £1.25 per bag for you lovely resubscribers, that's an overalltotal of £7.50 per bag including postage each month - I still think that'srather awesome value and I hope based on the coffees I've sent out over thepast few years you agree : )

The prices of things in generalhave gone up since back in 2014, in a really simple way I just can't buyas much coffee for my money as I used to be able to. We're now regularlysourcing special small lots specifically for #SSSSS to make sure you're gettinginteresting and exciting (and delicious!) coffee each month, that takes timeand resources to secure, but is something we definitely enjoy. Having anaudience like yourselves that I know definitely appreciate and enjoy somethinga little different really allows me to explore some interesting options when itcomes to sourcing, but is also a unique challenge too!

We also got a telling off fromRoyal Mail about our package sizes and so instead of shipping in the originalweight band we've now had to move up to the next 1, up to 250g increased to251-500g and higher weight band = more expensive shipping per bag and thatneeds to be covered and factored into the pricing.


----------



## dan1502

I'm wondering whether to renew, change to the in my mug subscription or just buy from different roasters myself as a top-up to LSOL....


----------



## 4515

dan1502 said:


> I'm wondering whether to renew, change to the in my mug subscription or just buy from different roasters myself as a top-up to LSOL....


I'll be sticking with LSOL and Dog & Hat for next year. Great offering from D&H next month - Foundry (Rocko) and North Star


----------



## dan1502

Looks interesting and actually I would think with work and home, two bags on top of LSOL could be ideal. Would you recommend the filter or espresso selection for an espresso drinker? That might seem a daft question but I guess you'll know why I ask without me having to explain.


----------



## 4515

dan1502 said:


> Looks interesting and actually I would think with work and home, two bags on top of LSOL could be ideal. Would you recommend the filter or espresso selection for an espresso drinker? That might seem a daft question but I guess you'll know why I ask without me having to explain.


For this month its the same beans for either. I have the espresso sub but you can change if you decide that the filter looks better for you that month


----------



## Rhys

Well. I'm giving it another go this year even though some months weren't that great, but some months have been (I've even finished the whole bag!). That and LSOL (Which has been the same tbh, as I've thought some months weren't up to much - but that's jut my taste and not a reflection on the roasts).

Decembers has arrived today and I've got a mug of V60 in front of me at the min... Very nice.


----------



## dan1502

I've not had the renewal email either and looking through my emails it seems maybe I haven't for while despite receiving their general emails (so presumably not a GDPR permission issue). Would someone mind forwarding it to me please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

@dan1502 - no reminder. Need to punch SSSSS into the search function and it will take you to the renewal option.


----------



## dan1502

I've renewed. I've enjoyed some a great deal. With some I struggled to get the best from them before the bag was running out but I believe my setup, routine and skills have all improved over the year so hopefully that won't be such a problem going forward.


----------



## steveholt

I might take the year off.

This had a cracker or two, but a lot of meh.

2017 was better but, not as good as to word of mouth from 2016.

The 126stg cost to ireland gives you 12 bags of 3fe over a year, or self selection of 6-8 bags by post from nigh on anyone in Europe.

I think ill hold off for this year


----------



## MSM

Think I will pass on SSSSS this year and stick with Dog & Hat, one subscription is enough for me at the moment.


----------



## Dormouse

I've renewed.

Might not have done without the price increase as some of the coffees have been disappointing this year. I'd already concluded that the price was probably a limiting factor. That said, they've tasted better since my Niche arrived.

Mostly I roast my own, but like to keep a check that my roasting gives me better results than pre-roasted. This gives me a regular spectrum of coffees (though the roasts all seem to be on the light side of medium), which I supplement with a few from other roasters.


----------



## 4515

Dormouse said:


> I've renewed.
> 
> Might not have done without the price increase as some of the coffees have been disappointing this year. I'd already concluded that the price was probably a limiting factor. That said, they've tasted better since my Niche arrived.


Lets hope that the price increase brings better beans. When I read this I couldn't help comparing the price (weight for weight) to the LSOL price which is £16 a year cheaper than SSSSS for new subscribers to the HB offering. Daren and Mark are negotiating with multiple roasters whereas HB have subscribers locked in to their beans for a whole year.

OK, LSOL is 500g so there is a postage saving but I struggle to be sympathetic with Steves struggle to deliver great beans. He had the same challenges when he set up SSSSS. Ive not seen a huge increase in the price of beans but SSSSS is increasing by 20% (33% for new subscribers).


----------



## steveholt

I think this is a genuine price increase. I have no problem with that. Prices go up.

What left me on the fence, is that this year was broadly only OK. A normal hasbean sub might actually be better quality, and due to proliferation of funky or novel processing/varietal origins, not hugely less interesting either.


----------



## 4515

steveholt said:


> I think this is a genuine price increase. I have no problem with that. Prices go up.
> 
> What left me on the fence, is that this year was broadly only OK. A normal hasbean sub might actually be better quality, and due to proliferation of funky or novel processing/varietal origins, not hugely less interesting either.


Id say that it has been more exclusive than more interesting beans this year. Its great to taste less common lots of coffee but that doesn't always mean better coffee.


----------



## M4xime

Wanted to give this a go but after reading all your comments about it I've gone ahead and subscribed to Dog & Hat. Is there a specific thread to discuss the coffees we receive from them?


----------



## MildredM

M4xime said:


> Wanted to give this a go but after reading all your comments about it I've gone ahead and subscribed to Dog & Hat. Is there a specific thread to discuss the coffees we receive from them?


This thread seems to have dried up but I can't recall seeing another one!


----------



## M4xime

MildredM said:


> This thread seems to have dried up but I can't recall seeing another one!


Thanks!


----------



## Dormouse

working dog said:


> Lets hope that the price increase brings better beans. When I read this I couldn't help comparing the price (weight for weight) to the LSOL price which is £16 a year cheaper than SSSSS for new subscribers to the HB offering.


I'm open to switching subscriptions, but LSOL doesn't work for me because a) its LSOL and b) 500g of preroasted beans is far more than I would ever want to use. It's a bit of a stretch to get through 250g. Most of the other 250g subscriptions I've seen are more expensive than $$$$$ (apart from Hasbean's own InMyMug).

I mostly roast my own coffee in small (50g) batches. I have 15-20 bags of greens open at a time (and a lot more more in reserve). This means that I always have a great variety of beans and roasts available freshly roasted for use at any point in time. No coffee is so good that I'd be wanting to drink it constantly so 500g from one roast is just too much.

I do think though that Hasbean isn't as cheap for greens as it used to be and I now buy more from Pennine than Hasbean.


----------



## 4515

Dormouse said:


> I'm open to switching subscriptions, but LSOL doesn't work for me because a) its LSOL and b) 500g of preroasted beans is far more than I would ever want to use. It's a bit of a stretch to get through 250g. Most of the other 250g subscriptions I've seen are more expensive than $$$$$ (apart from Hasbean's own InMyMug).
> 
> I mostly roast my own coffee in small (50g) batches. I have 15-20 bags of greens open at a time (and a lot more more in reserve). This means that I always have a great variety of beans and roasts available freshly roasted for use at any point in time. No coffee is so good that I'd be wanting to drink it constantly so 500g from one roast is just too much.
> 
> I do think though that Hasbean isn't as cheap for greens as it used to be and I now buy more from Pennine than Hasbean.


I guess it all depends on how many are drinking the coffee. I tend to use half of the 500g and then switch to another bean.

If I was roasting my own beans I wouldn't be looking at subscriptions. I can see the benefit of roasting small batches and having the variety. I just don't want to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## fatboyslim

Dormouse said:


> LSOL doesn't work for me because a) its LSOL


Feelings hurt...


----------



## Dormouse

working dog said:


> If I was roasting my own beans I wouldn't be looking at subscriptions. I can see the benefit of roasting small batches and having the variety.


I like having one as a check on the quality of my roasting; if I don't suit my own tastes better, I'm doing something wrong.

In the pre-Ikawa days when I roasted much bigger batches, I found that my roasting could drift to an extreme (usually very dark rather than very light) and using a range of other roasters helped keep my taste buds balanced. Not so much a problem now I roast across the range all the time. Sometimes if I'm ordering 2kg of a green from Hasbean, I'll order 250g of roasted too just for a reference point.


----------



## Dormouse

fatboyslim said:


> Feelings hurt...


Sorry ... I just like variety


----------



## fatboyslim

Dormouse said:


> Sorry ... I just like variety


How long after roast date do you usually drink your coffee?


----------



## dan1502

Really enjoying this last one. Started off a little too funky if anything but I've got it nicely balanced now at 18 to 43 in about 43s including 13s preinfusion (then 9 bar declining).


----------



## Flying_Vee

Just renewed for 2019!

Not sure comparing subscriptions is always apples for apples as each has their own benefits.

I was sold on this one for the exceptional value for some interesting beans and I've been really pleased with the year as a whole with some excellent coffees on the way.

As the subscription is "going public" today I believe it would be in the rules to share a £10 discount code making it £90 for the year not £100. Send me a message if interested. I doubt lots will be before the remaining slots go but I'll limit this to two people as requested in the resubscription email. If more people interested maybes other existing subscribers could "donate" their two codes and I'll happily send on.


----------



## dan1502

That's annoying. I'm a subscriber but didn't get a code and ordered at full price a week or so ago.


----------



## Flying_Vee

dan1502 said:


> That's annoying. I'm a subscriber but didn't get a code and ordered at full price a week or so ago.


I seem to remember getting a separate GPRDPRP email for SSSSS last year so maybe as you suggested you fell off the email list.

Just send them an email and explain. Perhaps they'll refund or give you credit.


----------



## MildredM

Flying_Vee said:


> Just renewed for 2019!
> 
> Not sure comparing subscriptions is always apples for apples as each has their own benefits.
> 
> I was sold on this one for the exceptional value for some interesting beans and I've been really pleased with the year as a whole with some excellent coffees on the way.
> 
> As the subscription is "going public" today I believe it would be in the rules to share a £10 discount code making it £90 for the year not £100. Send me a message if interested. I doubt lots will be before the remaining slots go but I'll limit this to two people as requested in the resubscription email. If more people interested maybes other existing subscribers could "donate" their two codes and I'll happily send on.


Thanks for your offer to share the code @Flying_Vee ! I've messaged you


----------



## dan1502

It turns out it was a GDPR issue. Strange that I receive their other emails though but all sorted and Hasbean customer service is as excellent as always.


----------



## Wildcat

Would any of the code slots still be available, @Flying_Vee?


----------



## Flying_Vee

Wildcat said:


> Would any of the code slots still be available, @Flying_Vee?


Message sent.


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks again to @Flying_Vee for sharing the discount code. I missed out on the Stash last year, so I'm really looking forward to it this year!


----------



## Dormouse

fatboyslim said:


> How long after roast date do you usually drink your coffee?


The theory is the usual 7-21 days, and that mostly is what it is. But sometimes I'm a bit behind on roasting and sometimes I don't drink some of the roasts as fast as I expected. So 1-35 days will cover the extremes.


----------



## MildredM

We are off - with a washed Kenyan. The bumph in Steve's email is interesting, something to read while supping this zingy offering


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> We are off - with a washed Kenyan. The bumph in Steve's email is interesting, something to read while supping this zingy offering


Just picked it up off my hall floor.. Might be a bit late for sampling now..


----------



## Flying_Vee

Just dug in to this with a V60 and really pleased with the first offering. Fairly bright and very sweet for a first effort. Might slacken the grind a touch tomorrow.

Can't recall having a French Mission so cool to kick of with a new variety.


----------



## MildredM

I've been drinking it non stop since I opened it yesterday. I agree, it's great to get something (professed) a bit different to kick it off. The kick of tomato and not so sweet even though I could smell molasses when I was grinding made it really enjoyable. And every cup seems to have been pretty much the same. Oh yes . . . and a coarser grind needed which surprised me!


----------



## dan1502

Yes, a much coarser grind. The sweetness is definitely there, just takes a bit of finding to get the balance right, probably due to the relatively vast difference in grind setting to the Foundry LSOL I was drinking before it.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Wowsers. Email dropped for the next bag and to me at least, it sounds a bit mental.

Finca Limoncillo

Matagalpa, Yasica Norte, Nicaragua

Pulped Natural Yellow Pacamara Petites

Hops, black pepper, banana milkshake

I've never had those tasting notes before so it'll be interesting trying to find them... Unfortunately I'm away for a few days so will be watching this thread to see how the SSSSS faithful get on.

Oh yeah and the washed brother from the same mother of this coffee just happened to win the UKBC 2017. Them's some big boots to fill.


----------



## MildredM

Mine has just landed - I can't wait to get stuck in either!!


----------



## Rhys

For some reason the postie couldn't get mine through the letterbox, so he left a red card...

..telling me where he'd hidden them









Opened and sniffed.. They smell nice.


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> For some reason the postie couldn't get mine through the letterbox, so he left a red card...
> 
> ..telling me where he'd hidden them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened and sniffed.. They smell nice.


They DO smell nice - and they taste even better! An outstanding couple of cups today - I love this kind of bean, he calls it funky, I'd say wildly whacky!!!


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> They DO smell nice - and they taste even better! An outstanding couple of cups today - I love this kind of bean, he calls it funky, I'd say wildly whacky!!!


Yeah, made an Americano white using the Versalab this time. Around 35 seconds pre-infusion (guessed the grind, needs to open up a bit more). Will try a flat white in the morning. Nice and funky.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Had a handful of drinks with these now.

Flattie this morning was a-ma-zing. I've been single dosing for a change which took a couple of shots to find the sweet spot but damn, once there it is incredibly sweet and I get the banana in milk anyway.

Yesterdays aeropress wasnt on the money though. My usual filter methods are geared up for juicy brews using softer water and I'm not sure if this bean lends itself to that approach. Will try a V60 later.

Anyone getting good filter results?


----------



## MildredM

Flying_Vee said:


> Had a handful of drinks with these now.
> 
> Flattie this morning was a-ma-zing. I've been single dosing for a change which took a couple of shots to find the sweet spot but damn, once there it is incredibly sweet and I get the banana in milk anyway.
> 
> Yesterdays aeropress wasnt on the money though. My usual filter methods are geared up for juicy brews using softer water and I'm not sure if this bean lends itself to that approach. Will try a V60 later.
> 
> Anyone getting good filter results?


I tried my Kalita again but didn't get it anywhere near as nice as espresso so I stuck with that. Finished it now


----------



## Rhys

Dropped the dose to 16g and aimed for a 32g output (overshot a smidge to 33.2g) after watching a vid by James Hoffmann on YouTube, and had a lovely espresso shot giving pretty much what it says on the packet (not so much banana milkshake though). Thoroughly enjoying this one, so much so it's nearly all gone..


----------



## moultram

Rhys said:


> Yeah, made an Americano white using the Versalab this time. Around 35 seconds pre-infusion (guessed the grind, needs to open up a bit more). Will try a flat white in the morning. Nice and funky.


What is your shot time with a 35 second pre-infusion Rhys?


----------



## dan1502

Big beans these. I'm finding that on my finest setting they're still quite fast flowing despite producing a large volume of grinds. I'm currently running with 18 to 43 in 30s which includes a 13s pre-infusion (then ramp up then stepped decline). Lovely but I get the sense there's room for further improvement.


----------



## Flying_Vee

dan1502 said:


> Big beans these. I'm finding that on my finest setting they're still quite fast flowing despite producing a large volume of grinds.


What you grinding with?

Yes, I've been switching between these and last months, and for me the Finca Limoncillo is grinding much finer than the Kenyan and many other SSSSS offerings. Not sure if it's the roast or variety.

Only one or two left. Got some good sweet v60s but this has been all about the espresso and flat whites.


----------



## dan1502

EK43 with the old style coffee burrs


----------



## Flying_Vee

dan1502 said:


> EK43 with the old style coffee burrs


Perhaps it's the burr type /alignment thing that folk talk about on here when using the EK for espresso. Not owned one (yet...).

Would it be daft to try going longer 18g to 60g?


----------



## dan1502

I've ground the fixed burr side of things. I wasn't entirely clear about the method for the rotating burr so didn't proceed with that at the time. I will once I'm sure about it and when I have time but even though it's set to the finest setting, that's fine enough and I haven't yet had to go any finer. Just finished the beans. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Rhys

Black treacle..


----------



## Rhys

New one is nice, got it yesterday and threw some in the Chemex. Still got some of last months left as well so about to spro that. Going to miss that one when it's gone.


----------



## MildredM

Can't wait.....


----------



## Flying_Vee

MildredM said:


> Can't wait.....


I'm also excited for this one. Equalled by a bit of dread remembering how tricky this bean was to work with last year.

Parting thoughts on March Doi Pangkhon, couldn't get it to behave as filter but decent enough as espresso. Not quite the stunner of the natural version last year which was one of my faves.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Got in to the new Finca Los Andes yesterday. Start with an espresso, first shot too fine and 50secs to pull but still alright. Second absolutely popped with the lime in a good way. Cheeky AP at work was nice zingy enough but a perhaps a little under extracted.

Anyone had a go with V60 as that's where I'm headed next?


----------



## Flying_Vee

Thoughts on the last few months (I'm not the only one left drinking these am I?) @mildredm @rhys

May

La Llama

Caranavi, La Paz, Bolivia

Natural Longberry

Thought this was excellent both in and out of milk. Christmas cake espresso for me.

June

Finca Argentina - Guachipelin

Ahuachapán, El Salvador

Washed Portillo

One of faves for a while really stood out as flat white. Never even heard of Portillo before.

July

Othaya Chinga AB

Gatuyaini, Nyeri, Kenya

Washed SL28, SL34, Ruiru 11 & Batian

Delicious espressos, super sweet and lemony. Didn't do well in milk for me though.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan1502

No , I am too. I've not opened July's yet though as I'm just working my way through the last 250g of the LSOL beans.


----------



## MildredM

That July one was a cracker - one of the best so far, I reckon. It was the lemon-everything one. I was kind of half dreading it because of all the mentions of lemon but by heck!, it was fabulous. A distant memory now and a lot of coffee drunk since then but from what I can recall it was fruity, not too sweet and just amazingly good


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> That July one was a cracker - one of the best so far, I reckon. It was the lemon-everything one. I was kind of half dreading it because of all the mentions of lemon but by heck!, it was fabulous. A distant memory now and a lot of coffee drunk since then but from what I can recall it was fruity, not too sweet and just amazingly good


 Put me off a bit as well so Ive been finishing off other beans. Still got about half a bag left of this so will have to dig into it. Might make a V60, have a brew for a change.


----------



## dan1502

Just getting into October's Finca Limoncello and it makes a stunning flat white. Huge beans!

18 to 37 in about 30s with the work setup.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Drinking this month's as aeropress at the office and it's delicious. The notes on the bag sound a bit innocuous and the shirt of thing which might pass me by but I'm really getting the vanillary sweet sponge.


----------



## Bainbridge

When does the SSSS come up for renewal? I was one it for a couple of years but didn't renew after that. I'm now thinking of supplementing my LSOL with another interesting sub - is this still good value?


----------



## Flying_Vee

The email to existing subscribers normally comes out at the end of November with extra slots on the website from mid-December.

Its not knock your socks off value like it use to be (£71/year apparently) and probably why many of the early subscribers on here moved on. Some opinions in the thread above are that the coffee was better a while back as well.

Last year was £100 for 12 months with a cheeky 10% discount for existing subscribers and compadres, so £7.5/250g bag delivered. I still think this is very good value for the product and service. Not surprising as I think Has Bean are one of the bigger players so should be able offer low prices.

If I move on this time it'll only be if prices really rocket or my itchy feet demand I try something else after 2 years, I've really enjoy these though.


----------



## dan1502

Enjoying this month's as flat whites. A touch on the roasty side but that's ok with milk.


----------



## Nod

dan1502 said:


> Enjoying this month's as flat whites. A touch on the roasty side but that's ok with milk.


I agree with you.. I thought they looked a bit darker than normal and also tasted more roasted. Certainly compared to usual #### and the LSOL which I tend to drink


----------



## MildredM

I agree, I thought they seemed like a darker roast. The taste was ok, some were even delicious, but I didn't feel it was as good as I hoped it would be!


----------



## Dormouse

I really liked this month's.

But then I'm not a light fan.


----------



## Rhys

Soooooo... Who's re-subscribed?

Price has gone up again! But there's the discount code so it's a tenner more than last year.. Bit of a pain that it's all paid for in advance but there you go..

Not supposed to be on the website yet, but it's there (I found it, but not telling.. you'll have to look  )


----------



## catpuccino

Rhys said:


> Soooooo... Who's re-subscribed?
> 
> Price has gone up again! But there's the discount code so it's a tenner more than last year.. Bit of a pain that it's all paid for in advance but there you go..
> 
> Not supposed to be on the website yet, but it's there (I found it, but not telling.. you'll have to look  )


 Haha that was almost too easy to find


----------



## Rhys

catpuccino said:


> Haha that was almost too easy to find


 I emailed them to point it out.. :classic_laugh:


----------



## Fez

I can't find it ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Click here


----------



## smartiepants

I've renewed again as I have a new machine to feed


----------



## MildredM

I'm not. The price is fine, it isn't that, there have been a couple that just weren't my cup of tea coffee so I may as well order just what I want.


----------



## Yes Row

I have signed up again, I enjoy the surprise each month. This year I have brewed each months coffee as opposed to espresso. I have enjoyed them all.


----------



## dan1502

I'm undecided. I've bought from Hasbean for a long time but am wondering whether to switch to the in my mug subscription, continue or just buy from a variety of roasters. I think the latter is the way I'm heading as there's so much choice out there now and whilst I get to try a lot through SSSSH, there are plenty more I'd like to try or revisit. I'll still buy some from them though, especially as if I am disorganised and run out of beans there is a coffee shop near work that now stocks their beans.


----------



## musicville

First time I have come across it. Have been a long time subscriber to in my mug and enjoy it. What is the difference?


----------



## Rhys

musicville said:


> First time I have come across it. Have been a long time subscriber to in my mug and enjoy it. What is the difference?


 Only 300 bags that's the difference. It's a small lot that's too small to advertise onsite and usually something special.

It's a pain stumping up £100 at Christmas, but at least every month you get a nice bag of something. Like Mildred though, some haven't been my cup of tea coffee but others have been. I've always liked Hasbeen as a good quality roaster, but I think it'll probably be the last year I'm doing it as has been mentioned there are more top class roasters popping up (plus I have coffee coming out of my ears at home)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This thread relates solely to Hasbean's SSSS subscription. Please don't post non related posts on it.


----------



## Rhys

If you like LaVazza then you like LaVazza and that's fine. I'll quite happily drink Costa beans in milky drinks with a bit of sugar. To me it's like necking a pint of session ale compared to savouring a bottle of craft beer..

No one has the right to criticize others tastes or how much beans/equipment cost, even if some beans (Geisha) are daftly expensive and others absurdy cheap.. Personally speaking, my equipment is wasted on me, I just know when I make a crap drink it's my fault.. My partner will quite happily chuck a spoon of pre-ground coffee into a cup and add hot water rather that use the Niche & La Pav/Mokka Pot I have at hers. She works in the coffee industry and she just rolls her eyes if I start comparing coffees.

If you like CC Mystery Blend then that's your taste and good on you. It would be the same in cost effectiveness for me to buy them for £14/kilo as it would to spend £10/250g as I'd probably throw away more than half..

This thread is for #SSSSS only btw, if you want to discuss the difference between roasters etc. then please open a new one


----------



## dan1502

This last one is a banger. And now I remember where I got the inspiration to guess that the LSOL was anaerobic process as this month's SSSSH are - I knew I'd read about it recently somewhere!

I've not bothered to renew. I've been busy, was undecided and have about 3kg of beans at the moment. I have enjoyed most of it and more so since I've had my Sage DB as I've found it far more consistent than the V but there are so many great roasters about now I'd like to try some new and revisit others I've been introduced to through LSOL. Also a local coffee shop now stocks Hasbean so if I run out it's more than likely I'll be buying there beans from there.


----------



## the_partisan

I've also signed up, for the first time. Not particularly cheap, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rhys

Oooo.. New packaging


----------



## smartiepants

Yep, cant see a roasting date not that its important with such a limited subscription


----------



## Rhys

smartiepants said:


> Yep, cant see a roasting date not that its important with such a limited subscription


 At an educated guess, around to three days before you got them, probably posted not long after roasted.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Rhys said:


> Oooo.. New packaging
> <img alt="C47391A0-BEC9-46CE-8F71-1DC899D7B5CB.thumb.jpeg.d9752c2cc71bd70ab806d67c163a10a8.jpeg" data-fileid="35310" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/C47391A0-BEC9-46CE-8F71-1DC899D7B5CB.thumb.jpeg.d9752c2cc71bd70ab806d67c163a10a8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Everything about that photo gives me instant regret about not resubscribing.


----------



## smartiepants

This months


----------



## the_partisan

I just got to brew the Finca La Soledad (almost 4 weeks after roast, unfortunately), it's been a while since I had anything from Has Bean and forgot that their roasts are quite on the developed side. Brewed this twice now on the Behmor and it went down quite a treat in the house. Get the caramely creaminess, not so much of the acidity (pineapple/raspberry) but I've been using my very hard tap water (~350ppm alkalinity) and still held up pretty well.


----------

